#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
<RawChid> Good morning. I've wrote a lens, but want to turn it into a scope for the video lens. Any pointers where I can start?
<RawChid> I've looked at https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-sample  And read about scopes op the dev.u.c site
<RawChid> Code wise that sample is enough. But can I still use quickly to run and package it?
<dpm> hi RawChid. There are a few music scopes that have been submitted to the software centre through the app developer process. Let me see if I can point you to them for reference
<RawChid> That would be great
<dpm> RawChid, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~app-review-board/ubuntu-app-review-board/unity-scopes-music-extras-oneiric/files
<dpm> these were for 11.10, let me see if they've got code for 12.04
<dpm> yes, there is 12.04 code:
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~app-review-board/ubuntu-app-review-board/unity-scopes-music-extras-precise/files
<RawChid> I will do:    bzr branch lp:~app-review-board/ubuntu-app-review-board/unity-scopes-music-extras-precise
<RawChid> Thanks, I'll look into those
<dpm> great
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
<Jacky> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Jacky
<Jacky> What's your itch today?
<dholbach> if you mean what I'll be working on today - it'll be emails, organising  a few things and maybe hack a bit on a django web app :)
<gaspa> hi, anyone with some telepathy clue? (i'm not talking about ESP, obv.) :)
<gaspa> (trying to build a simple irc client with that, but seems overcomplicated for such a job)
<dholbach> ciao gaspa, AFAIK lp:lernid makes use of telepathy-idle
<gaspa> dholbach: i'm just after that :)
<dholbach> gaspa, come stai?
<gaspa> dholbach: to be clearer, i'm trying to move lernid to pygi.... but using telepathy is a complete mess... headache for sure!
<gaspa> dholbach: wow, learning italian!? :D :D ( benone, e tu?)
<dholbach> ahhhhh ok
<gaspa> dholbach: do you know who care the irc part of lernid? jono?
<dholbach> gaspa, just small bits I picked up here and there - in the summer we plan to be in Italy some time
<gaspa>  \o/
<dholbach> gaspa, either jono or jsjgruber *shrug*
<gaspa> let us know when! :)
<dholbach> certo! :)
<gaspa> :D
<pavolzetor> hi, how can I test software locally? I have unittest
<pavolzetor> and I need to test URL handling
<pavolzetor> urlllib.request and so on
<pavolzetor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~floaty-devs/floaty/trunk/view/head:/floatyclient/url.py
<pavolzetor> this code
<pavolzetor> I have real url in unittest, but I would like to use something local and independent on particular website
<RawChid> pavolzetor: I'm not a guru in Python on this, but you could "mock" request object
<RawChid> With mocking you can use a replacement/stub of the actual object. And define what it should give back (for example a piece of HTML?)
<pavolzetor> hmm, that should work
<pavolzetor> so at least interface of method will bbe teststed
<pavolzetor> and |I have to rely, that there are no bugs in urllib or code
<pavolzetor> I mean, is there any point to do mock interface
<pavolzetor> it will just keep testing if method exists
<pavolzetor> but I will do it at least, thanks
<pavolzetor> AssertionError: <class 'bytes'> is not an instance of <class 'bytes'>
<pavolzetor> what is this? :)
<pavolzetor> fixed, thanks guy
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-16
<markus_> hi all! I added a game for approvement @ developer.ubuntu.com . the game is now in state "Review in progress" since sunday. Any idea how long a review needs? Any experiences with that procress?
<zoopster> markus_: is it blubVolley?
<zoopster> markus_: we're a bit backed up in that queue at the moment due to 12.04 release rush, but hope to get to it shortly. If it is the app I think it is it will be relatively straightforward to package.
<markus_> @zoopster: cool, thx!
<markus_> and yes, it's blubVolley http://blub-game.com
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-17
<Kalidarn> m, this looks like a good channel to hang about in, only just discovered it.
<dpm> hi Kalidarn, welcome :)
<morten77> hmm...
<dpm> hi mterry, quick question: I've noticed that after issuing the 'quickly submitubuntu' command the release version of my app went from 0.1 to 12.05 (setup.py got updated). Is there a way to have control over the version number instead of 'submitubuntu' just issuing e.g. 12.05?
<mterry> dpm, yeah.  You can pass a version string to use.  See quickly help submitubuntu, but I believe the usage is just "quickly submitubuntu 0.2"
<dpm> mterry, ah cool, thanks. Is there a reason why by default the command uses e.g. 12.05 instead of the version specified originally in setup.py?
<mterry> dpm, the idea is that quickly manages the version in setup.py for you.  So the flow is to bump your version with the submitubuntu command, and quickly defaults to a year.month scheme
<dpm> mterry, ah, gotcha, I'm reading the help for the command too. Thanks
<dpm> mterry, when you've got a minute, do you think you could have a go at answering http://askubuntu.com/questions/138422/what-is-the-difference-between-the-release-share-and-submitubuntu-commands-in-q ? I know you explained me the difference between release and share a while ago, but since I could not remember, I thought I'd make it a question on AU for future reference
<dpm> bbl
<jokerdino> err is this alright? http://askubuntu.com/a/138460/25798
<dpm> jokerdino, awesome, yeah, it looks like I'm going to take it as an answer :) - for the sake of completion, do you happen to know the main differences in terms of actions performed by each command? E.g. I know that something that makes 'submitubuntu' different is that it builds a package that installs in '/opt', as per the ARB requirements
<jokerdino> not accurate enough. i just happened to fiddle around quickly yesterday
<jokerdino> well, you could answer your own question with details.
<jokerdino> or if you are generous, you can edit my answer and add those relevant parts :)
<jokerdino> thanks much. Jorge got your edit.
<dpm> yeah, credit where credit is due. Thanks jokerdino!
<jokerdino> well, i could figure out the intention behind the question.
<jokerdino> building developer documentation it seems?
<jokerdino> and is there any thoughts on adding the rss feeds of application-development tag to this chat room perhaps?
<dpm> jokerdino, oh, that'd be an excellent idea. Do you happen to know how we can actually do it? Is there any bot for that?
<jokerdino> there is a bot in juju room doing rss feed for juju tag.
<jokerdino> i think marco ceppi should know more about this
<dpm> I've just asked Jorge, let me see if Marco is aroung
<dpm> *around
<jrgifford> jokerdino: you rang?
<jokerdino> i think jrgifford should help as well :))
<jrgifford> oh, so you're looking for how to add the rss feed.
<dpm> yeah, that'd be awesome
<jrgifford> jokerdino: no clue, sorry i can't help. i wasn't involved with getting that set up originally. marco or jorge might know.
<jokerdino> darn. i was hoping you knew what happened.
<mterry> jokerdino, oh whoops.  I had that askubuntu tab open all day and finally got to answering it.  Didn't notice you had already done so because I didn't refresh
<mterry> jokerdino, thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-18
<jokerdino> mterry: heh it's alright.
<jokerdino> the point of our site is to provide good quality answers and if the current answers aren't good enough, adding your awesome answer is so much encouraged.
<jokerdino> you did just that, and i already upvoted you!
<dpm> jokerdino, thanks for providing the first answer, though, that was really helpful already. I chose Mike's one in the end, as it provided more info. But yours is useful to understand what the "share" part means, which wasn't clear to me before
<jokerdino> you're welcome, sir :)
<jokerdino> you both sound apologetic that you have to unaccept my answer and accept his. i have no worries about that.
<jokerdino> so.. yeah
<jokerdino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/98692/how-to-add-support-for-the-global-menu-to-a-python-non-gtk-non-qt-app
<jokerdino> ^that question has a nice bounty on. and definitely a good place to document relevant stuff. please do advertise it a bit more..
<dpm> jokerdino, done :)
<jokerdino> thanks :)
<akk> I'm confused about developer.ubuntu.com and the ubuntu software center.
<akk> The software center seems to be showing me the same apps I can get with apt-get from standard repos ...
<akk> but developer.u.c is for a process that gets apps into some other, less blessed, repository, isn't it?
<akk> (Was hoping I'd understand this better after UDS, but I still don't.)
<morten771> yes regardless what repositories you have, you should allways be able to install them with apt-get or synaptic or so... but I don't know about ubuntu software center, is it complete? (have all applications, or only selected ones?)
<JanC> akk: I think there is currently only one app in USC for 12.04 that cae in through the d.u.c. process
<JanC> *that came in*
<JanC> it's named 'leds'
<akk> Right, I guess most of the apps are only approved for 11.10?
<akk> In case anyone's lurking and wondering, it turns out it's the "extras" repository
<JanC> certainly more than 1
<akk> and can be searched with aptitude using the origin "LP-PPA-app-review-board"
<JanC> indeed
<JanC> I think the app reviews for 12.04 were delayed somewhat because of the release & then UDS
 * akk will be blogging this since it doesn't seem to be written up anywhere
<akk> also how to package python apps since that isn't really documented either
<JanC> akk: maybe you can contribute that to the developer site even (or offer your blog post for them as a start after you published it)
<akk> I'd be happy to help write docs for the developer site.
<akk> It's pretty confusing now -- it looks very welcoming until you start trying to actually do anything. :)
<JanC> I think 'dpm' is responsible for that site, but he's not in here right now
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-19
<twobottux> auappdev: How to make a Gtk.ComboBoxText's entry editable in Glade <http://askubuntu.com/questions/139293/how-to-make-a-gtk-comboboxtexts-entry-editable-in-glade> || How to programmatically fetch a list of applications from the Software Center <http://askubuntu.com/questions/139032/how-to-programmatically-fetch-a-list-of-applications-from-the-software-center> || How to dynamically get name, version and other info
<jokerdino> twobottux: ah?
<twobottux> jokerdino: Error: "ah?" is not a valid command.
<twobottux> Factoid 'ah?' not found
<amithkk> That's just the first run jokerdino
<amithkk> It wont have that problem unless there are more than one post on 60 seconds
<jokerdino> hmm that should be fine. someone ping dpm when he comes back.. we have a bot doing the app-devel tag rss feed.
<mhall119> \o/ bot feeds
<twobottux> auappdev: Problems with simple media player tutorial <http://askubuntu.com/questions/139420/problems-with-simple-media-player-tutorial>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-20
<amithkk> So, Is the bot working well?
<twobottux> Announcement from my owner (amithkk): Hey! I'm 2bottuX, A bot by Amith KK. I'm on 2 ubuntu channels and #2buntu. My Function is to provide AskUbuntu Integration. If you want me in any of your channels watching a tag, msg amithkk
<twobottux> auappdev: can I make apps for ubuntu using a windows pc <http://askubuntu.com/questions/139810/can-i-make-apps-for-ubuntu-using-a-windows-pc>
<JanC> twobottux: I'd say it is possible, although a "Windows PC" doesn't really exist (every PC that runs Windows can also run Ubuntu, either natively or in a virtual machine)
<twobottux> JanC: Error: "I'd" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-14
<jono_> kenvandine, hey man
<kenvandine> yo jono_
<jono_> kenvandine, are there docs anywhere for adding items to the HUD?
<kenvandine> good question, i've never seen any
<kenvandine> but there are lots of examples :)
<kenvandine> look at lp:samegame
<jono_> have an example you can point me at?
<kenvandine> that is one i did
<jono_> ahhh cool
<kenvandine> all the apps in the touch image have them too
<kenvandine> they won't blow up if you have the daily-build-next PPA enabled
<kenvandine> but... they also don't seem to work on the desktop right now
<jono_> kenvandine, and I can access the hud items on the desktop like a normal hud app?
<kenvandine> they were working during the sprint
<jono_> file:///home/jono/source/samegame/samegame.qml:46 module "Ubuntu.HUD" is not installed
<kenvandine> install qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<jono_> kenvandine, not in saucy
<kenvandine> ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next
<kenvandine> builds for saucy and raring
<jono_> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> jono_, np
<kenvandine> maybe that's why it's not working for me...
<jono_> :-)
<kenvandine> i've upgraded to saucy since i last saw it work on the desktop
<kenvandine> it doesn't blow up though :)
<jono_> I asked Timo to kick of a saucy build of the SDK
<kenvandine> like it used to
<jono_> not seen anything yet
<kenvandine> that's in the same ppa
<kenvandine> it's all there
<kenvandine> that's what the touch images are generated from
<jono_> kenvandine, there is no saucy build in the sdk ppa?
<jono_> I don't see one
<jono_> in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<kenvandine> not in the sdk ppa
<kenvandine> ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next
<jono_> ahhh
<jono_> gotcha
<kenvandine> that has the hud packages too
<kenvandine> and the rest of the stack needed for touch
<kenvandine> jono_, soon the daily builds will start publishing directly to saucy
<kenvandine> like maybe this week...
<jono_> ahhh cool
<jono_> kenvandine, any idea where I file bugs against the components?
<jono_> as in, the widgets?
<kenvandine> ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<jono_> thanks, man
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-15
<ne0en> Hi. Can someone tell me what is wrong with qtCreator 2.7 from(ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa). I am not able to read help from it. https://www.dropbox.com/s/15afg52ngjtdugf/qtcreator.png
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-16
<mardy> Hi all, I have a question about Page and PageStack:
<mardy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/proto/view/head:/src/qml/MainWindow.qml
<mardy> the page which I push in line 55 doesn't seem to be connected to the PageStack: it has no back button
<mardy> oh, I got it: I was not pushing the first page
<t1mp_> :)
<t1mp_> yeah the back button is shown if the pagestack size > 1
<b2w> i need to design an interface that supports running terminal commands using command buttons
<jnhghy> b2w: what programming language are you using?
<b2w> jnhghy: not a language...its a shell script..
<jnhghy> b2w: check https://code.google.com/p/gtkdialog/
<b2w> jnhghy: how to use it?
<boris_> hello all!
<boris_> I'm preparing package for uploading. My app have mans, init-script and temp files. How I must package init-script? As usual at /etc/init.d? My temp files my be placed in "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/<package-name>/var" ? Can I place mans to /usr/share/man ?
<boris_> My app is free but not opensource. I'm prepare package with recomendation from http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/my-apps-packages/
<coolbhavi> boris_, which license you are intending to release the app?
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, how are you doing?
<coolbhavi> hey dpm m fine but been awfully busy over past few months.. how about you?
<dpm> coolbhavi, fine, busy with UDS, and happy to see you around
<coolbhavi> :-) m sorry that I havent been active of late due to personal stuff taking over most of my time
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-18
<mardy> Mirv: hi! How can I get the qt5 documentation in assistant or QtCreator?
<githlar> Hello
<githlar> I was wondering if anybody had any experience in cross-compiling using Mingw-32?
<githlar> I'd like to write an application and be able to compile it for both Windows and Linux, however I've just got a few questions as to how it actually works.
<githlar> Lol... all these people. No activity
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-19
<odraencode> hmm
<odraencode> very interesting
<odraencode> there is absolutely nobody here
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-12
<DanChapman_> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Nurses Day! :-D
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> hi zsombi, I'm not sure who's the icons/toolbarbuttons expert from you guys, so I'll pick you :) Do you happen to know why that is not working, and whether I should file a bug or I'm doing something wrong? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7451341/
<zsombi> dpm: looks like the theme the iconName is taken either is not having the icon or the path the toolkit uses is wrong
<dpm> this is from suru
<zsombi> dpm: the toolkit uses the ubuntu-mobile theme, so if this is not there, then it won't find it
<dpm> aha
<dpm> zsombi, do you happen to know if there is a particular reason why the toolkit has not migrated to suru? Or should I ask the designers?
<zsombi> dpm: perhaps :) we had problems with this, as ubuntu-mobile weren't having all the icons in the beginning, neither suru, nor ubuntu-desktop. Ideally we should use the mode specific icons (Touch/Desktop) but as none of those were complete, we had this hardcoded.
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<t1mp_> dpm: iconName is still using the old theme
<t1mp_> dpm: ubuntu-mobile. There are still some issues (with unity8?) that need to be fixed before we can switch to suru
<popey> kalikiana_: is https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker-autopilot_helper/+merge/218909 good now elopio answered your question?
<t1mp_> ok zsombi answered already :)
<dpm> thanks for the info t1mp_
<t1mp_> dpm: there was a blueprint, but it seems to have disappeared, at least I cannot find it :s
<dpm> np, for the moment that clarifies things, thanks!
<kalikiana_> popey: yep. approved now
<popey> thanks kalikiana_
<t1mp_> dpm: an upcoming MR will show all the available icons (in the standard icon theme, so ubuntu-mobile at the moment) in the UITK gallery https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/demoIcons/+merge/217433
<dpm> t1mp_, ah, cool, I had seem some movement in that direction, but I didn't know what was going on. Nice!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ I took a look, but I have no idea how to fix https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/setDefaultFontSize/+merge/219092/comments/522611
<rpadovani> Sorry!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: basically there's a commit in the history we just need to revert :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I think its rev 71
<mzanetti> rpadovani: can you try reverting that and test is notes created with reminders look ok on the website?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: right now, if we create a note on the phone it has a huge font on the website
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ah ok, yes, it's the one I found that can be causes the damage, I'll try asap
<mzanetti> damage :D
<mzanetti> I wouldn't go that far
<rpadovani> lol, the issues? The incorrect behavior?
<mzanetti> :)
<davidcalle> dpm, hi
<dpm> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> dpm, is there any doc or code samples for the new headers?
<dpm> davidcalle, I think they've not yet landed in trunk, they are in staging, but t1mp_ should be able to tell you
<nik90> bzoltan: can you push the latest uitk updates to the SDK PPA pls? I want to test the new headers on trusty desktop.
<davidcalle> dpm, thanks :)
<nik90> fginther: can you check why jenkins hasn't merged https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/disable-clock-hand/+merge/217907. The MP is 5 days old and top approved.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, you're right, but now text in 16 is toooo small, what's the best size? Maybe in units.gu()?
<bzoltan> nik90:  sure
<nik90> bzoltan: thnx
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm, yeah... make it units.gu(2) or similar
<zbenjamin> dpm: does this still happen to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1255462
<nik90> popey: Hi. There are 2 MPs submitted by an external contributor which are related to design. Who do I check with before approving them? They are rather small design changes.
<nik90> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1318344
<nik90> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1318248
<popey> nik90: on the phone, will look in a bit
<nik90> popey: np
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/setDefaultFontSize/+merge/219092
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I did the revert with bzr merge . -r 71..70
<mzanetti> rpadovani: nice. looks good. But I need more time to test this propoerly on various screen sizes and resolutions. can't do that right now
<rpadovani> sure, np!
<rpadovani> dpm, o/ When you have time, there is also https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1318078/+merge/219091
<dpm> hi rpadovani, I saw it, will test it now, thanks!
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<dpm> actually, let me fix the openssl copyright one first, that's the main blocker for getting the new design to the store
<rpadovani> yes yes, it was just to notify you the branch, in case you miss it :-)
<nik90> zsombi: is this bug related to the textfield? http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-12-111506.png
<nik90> zsombi: I noticed this in the contacts app as well. the orange dot is at the wrong position due to the icon on the left of the textfield
<zsombi> nik90: yes, and we already have a fix for that in teh staging
<nik90> zsombi: awesome
<zsombi> nik90: now that you are here, could you check this once more pls? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-visibility/+merge/218916
<nik90> zsombi: yes..on it
<t1mp_> zsombi: fyi, I have an MR where pages inside PageStack are not active by default (if they are not pushed), https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/80-betterActive/+merge/219093
<zsombi> t1mp_: ok, I'll check it
<zsombi> nik90: unfortunately CI did not pick up the changes I made, so you need to build it on teh device if you wanna test there
<nik90> zsombi: are you referring to https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-visibility/+merge/218916 ?
<nik90> zsombi: if yes, I am testing on the desktop not on the phone
<zsombi> nik90: yes, and ok :)
<t1mp_> nik90: you asked about Action.visible being deprecated last week
<t1mp_> nik90: I have an MR that makes it not deprecated anymore https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/actionVisibility/+merge/219109
<dpm> rpadovani, don't worry, I don't miss them, I get e-mail notifications on each, and we go through http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ each morning :)
<rpadovani> dpm :-) Ok, so I'll leave to your work: I code, you fix it :P
<nik90> t1mp_: yup I noticed it yesterday
 * dpm hugs rpadovani :)
<nik90> zsombi: hmm..it is giving me a segmentation fault (core dumped) now
<nik90> zsombi: same code no changes that I used previously to test laast week
<zsombi> nik90: that's weird... do you have a branch I can test with?
<nik90> zsombi: yeah ... one second, let me grab the link
<nik90> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/cliffhanger/convergence-1
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I'll test with it! thx!
<nik90> zsombi: np
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps there is some corner case in your branch for which I had not prepared teh Layouts with ;)
<nik90> zsombi: hehe :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: ping
<zbenjamin> nik90: yo
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey..I am having some issues with the new Devices Tab...this is the screen I see https://imgur.com/vjadDvY
<nik90> zbenjamin: why are there 7 ubuntu devices?
<zbenjamin> nik90: check in tools->options->devices
<zbenjamin> nik90: are there 7 too?
<zbenjamin> nik90: note that emulators are also listed as devices
<nik90> zbenjamin: yup there are 7 too
<zbenjamin> nik90: do they all have the same serial ID?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I created 3 emulators
<zbenjamin> ok , how many devices do you have?
<zbenjamin> i mean real devices
<nik90> zbenjamin: 1 physical device
<zbenjamin> did you sometimes run more than 1 emu at the same time?
<zbenjamin> check the serial ID's please
<nik90> zbenjamin: oh I have genyMotion (emulator for Android tablets) installed, would that affect it in anyway?
<nik90> zbenjamin: where is the serial ID?
<zbenjamin> you can see it on the screenshot, its the first in the list
<zbenjamin> directly under Device Status
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah. ok
<nik90> zbenjamin: well except for Ubuntu Device5 that you see on the screenshot all the others are not connected..hence I cannot see the device serial ID.
<nik90> https://imgur.com/AgHfFx4
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok true sorry . cat ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator/devices.xml  | grep InternalId
<nik90> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7451829/
<zbenjamin> ouch
<zbenjamin> if you open tools->options->devices you can go over the devices and see the IDs, remove the ones that make no sense
<nik90> zbenjamin: done..Now how do I create a kit for it? Otherwise I wont be able to Ctrl+F12 to run my app on the device
<zbenjamin> nik90: press the autocreate kit button on the new device page :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: its even in your screenshot ;)
<nik90> zbenjamin: :) I clicked it but it doesn't seem to do anything (visually atleast)
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok thats bad then :/
<zbenjamin> nik90: do you have a existing ubuntu kit?
<zbenjamin> nik90: if yes then go to tools->options->build & run -> kits, clone the kit there, rename it and assign the device you want to it
<nik90> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/aOoLRw0
<nik90> zbenjamin: what I did was go to devices and set the ubuntu device5 as default..then ctrl+f12 seems to run on my nexus phone.
<nik90> is that okay
<zbenjamin> nik90: aaa you have no builder chroot
<nik90> zbenjamin: erm I suppose (has no knowledge of this)...this is the same setup i had since 13.10..
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok for the kit support you need a click chroot, go to tools -> options -> ubuntu -> click -> create click target
<zbenjamin> nik90: this will take a while and after it you have to restart QtC
<nik90> zbenjamin: which arch do I choose?
<zbenjamin> nik90: arm
<zbenjamin> nik90: that will allow you to build also c++ projects btw
<zbenjamin> nik90: otoh you don't need that for qml only projects. For qml only projects the device selected on the devices page is used to start
<nik90> zbenjamin: ok. So once this is complete I should be able to specify the kit and then pressing run should run it on the specific device directly?
<nik90> ok
<zbenjamin> nik90: for cmake projects you can use run/debug
<zbenjamin> nik90: for the qml projects we are not at that point yet
<nik90> zbenjamin: well the clock app is a qml project but with a CMAKELIST.txt file...which should make it a cmake project, no?
<zbenjamin> exactly, then you need the kit
<nik90> wonderful
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, when you've got a minute, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/clarify-reminders-take2/+merge/219170 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1317977-openssl-exception-take2/+merge/219167 ? I'll then have a look at Riccardo's branches and once these 4 are approved we should be good to go to upload the new design to the store
<mzanetti> dpm: \o/
<dpm> really looking forward to that :)
<mzanetti> dpm: shouldn't this
<mzanetti> install(FILES COPYRIGHT DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX})
<mzanetti> be
<mzanetti> install(FILES COPYING DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX})
<mzanetti> ?
<dpm> ah, shit, yes
<dpm> typo
<dpm> fixing
<dpm> mzanetti, fixed and pushed
<dpm> thanks!
<mzanetti> dpm: approved both, the license one not yet top-approved tho
<dpm> great, thanks mzanetti
<nik90> zbenjamin: the click target completed. I am now able to create a kit in the devices tab.
<nik90> zbenjamin: How do I choose to have the phone as the default kit instead of the desktop?
<zbenjamin> nik90: you have to add the kit to your project
<zbenjamin> nik90: projects -> add kit
<zbenjamin> nik90: then you can select the kit on the left side right over the run button
<nik90> zbenjamin: https://imgur.com/LEzFYjE
<zbenjamin> nik90: apt-get install gdb-multiarch
<nik90> zbenjamin: hmm..I installed it and then restarted Qtc. But now I get "Device type not Desktop" when I try to add it as the kit
<zbenjamin> nik90: i thought you openend the project as a cmake project?
<zbenjamin> nik90: you opened the cmakelists.txt in qtc?
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah ok..this is the first I did that since the transition :P
<nik90> zbenjamin: I used to open the .qmlproject file
<zbenjamin> :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: although when I open the cmake file, the file tree doesn't show the source code https://imgur.com/6RB6oYY
<nik90> zbenjamin: sry for all the trouble...
<zbenjamin> nik90: seems like your qml files are not added to a target
<nik90> zbenjamin: that means the error is in the Cmakelist file?
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah, it will still build correctly, but QtC can not know that there are files if they are not part of a target :/
<zbenjamin> nik90: thats what the project templates do: add_custom_target(untitled234_QMlFiles ALL SOURCES ${QML_JS_FILES})
<nik90> zbenjamin: I will try to get the help from dpm and balloons to help me add the qml files to the target
<zbenjamin> nik90: http://pastebin.com/phYZn0yz
<zbenjamin> nik90: basically you will need that in every CMakeLists.txt that should include qml files
<dpm> nik90, what's that for, are we transitioning clock from a qmlproject to a cmake project?
<nik90> dpm: didnt we already do that?
<nik90> dpm: to help with the qa testing?
<nik90> zbenjamin: the clock app has some subfolders where the qml js files live..so I need to look closer at the cmake file
<zbenjamin> nik90: k
<dpm> nik90, did we? I thought only the cmakelists.txt files were added for CI, but the project could still be edited as a .qmlproject
<dpm> in any case, happy to help, but I need a bit more of context
<nik90> dpm: ah yes..so instead of having both, can we transition clock app to a cmake project? The reasoning for this is to align with upstream qtc improvements which have landed recently. For a cmake project, qtc now offers a nice option to switch the run targets from desktop to phone seamlessly.
<nik90> dpm: this way we also do not need to have the temporary .desktop file we added as a temporary hack
<dpm> nik90, yeah, sure
<dpm> I'm happy to help on that one, but not sure I can get to it this week. But do not block on me: you can have a look at reminders, filemanager or terminal for the cmake setup
<nik90> dpm: will do
<dpm> cool
<ahayzen_> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> ahayzen_, hey
<ahayzen_> ogra_, I'm trying to add a dependency for the music-app, so that it will work with mediascanner2. Would you mind checking over this mp? Also should this be in touch file or one of the others such as sdk-libs? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch-utopic-add-mediascanner2/+merge/219122
<ogra_> ahayzen_, hmm, you want to use mediascanner2 so you add a seed entry for mediascanner1 ?
<ogra_> (are you sure that packagename is correct ?)
<ahayzen_> ogra_, that is the QML plugin
<ahayzen_> ogra_, i believe that is correct as before you went via Grilo
<ogra_> well, grilo is still seeded ...
<ogra_> the qtdeclarative stuff should go into sdk-libs instead of touch btw
<ogra_> (touch pulls sdk-libs in anyway)
<ahayzen_> ogra_, yeah we plan to have a few transition images with both installed so that we can test, then remove grilo totally
<ahayzen_> ogra_, ok i'll move it to sdk-libs, and looking at the packages that are created from mediascanner2 it states 0.1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2
<ogra_> right, so please move it to sdk-libs ... and dont forget to remove mediascanner1 asap ... so we dont bloat the images
<ogra_> ah, snap :)
<ahayzen_> ogra_, i assume mediascanner2.0 and libmediascanner-2.0-0 are installed before of a dependency from the scopes?
<ogra_> yeah, i see both on the image ... but we need to get rid of one ... the image is way past the allowed 500MB due to many of such duplications
<ogra_> mediascanner is only one of them ... there are more
<ogra_> we need to drop all duplicated stuff before june/july ... to not ship that on the final images for the phones in summer
<ahayzen_> ogra_, moving off grilo is our top priority... we're almost there just a few bugs left to resolve and rewriting the autopilot tests (which should be fun)... so we should be talking in terms of days not weeks
<ogra_> cool
<popey> renato: I added a comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355 - tsdgeos ran under valgrind and found it still crashing in qtorganized-eds - can you take a look please?
<ahayzen_> ogra_, i've moved to to sdk-libs https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch-utopic-add-mediascanner2/+merge/219122
<ogra_> thanks
<dpm> fginther, balloons, elopio, it seems all reminders MPs are failing in Jenkins, seems to be related to online accounts. Do you know what's going on there?
<popey> dpm: have you tested on a recent device?
<popey> recent build I mean.
<popey> online accounts changed recently, now uses oxide I believe
<fginther> dpm, elopio mentioned a recent bug in the signon-plugin-oauth2 plugin. He has a fix in his email that I need to try today
<Dzerillious_> Hello
<renato> popey, I will
<dpm> popey, that's on Jenkins. I'm still using a promoted image, so I haven't actually experienced on the device
<dpm> fginther, ok, thanks. Would you mind pinging me or popey once you've had the chance to try that? I'd like to push an update to the store with the new Reminders design today
<fginther> dpm, I've update the package on the utopic test runner
<fginther> dpm, I re-ran the most recent reminders-app ci run and it passed
<dpm> fginther, excellent, thanks a lot for the superquick response
<elopio> thanks for the updates fginther. The tests for my branch have finally passed.
<elopio> dpm: ^
<nerochiaro_> loicm: artmello: bfiller: sent you an email with the info about the latest patches for camera and qtmultimedia
<nerochiaro_> loicm: artmello: bfiller: please let me know how well it works on your system
<bfiller> nerochiaro_: great, thanks
<dpm> elopio, awesome, nice work!
<elopio> balloons, dpm: we need this python package to make pretty reminders tests:
<elopio> https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-python
<elopio> can you get somebody to package it and include it into ubuntu?
<dpm> elopio, is it really a requirement, though? Packaging and getting it into Ubuntu might require quite a bit of effort and coordination
<elopio> dpm: I can work around not having it for a while. But yes, it's definitely a testability requirement for reminders.
<dpm> elopio, ack, thanks. Let's try to get this release with the new design out of the door and then look at this when we've got more tests
<balloons> elopio, ahh yes the wrapper. Do we really require it being packaged though? I don't think so
<balloons> we can bundle it same way as the other bindings
<dpm> fginther, would it be possible to retrigger Jenkins on this one too? I think it's failing on the same libaccounts issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/clarify-reminders-take2/+merge/219170
<fginther> dpm, I re-approved it, that will retrigger the job
<dpm> great, thanks!
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, would you mind top-approving https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1317977-openssl-exception-take2/+merge/219167 ? I got a licensing expert to review it
<mzanetti> dpm: done
<dpm> cool
<elopio> balloons: well, I would hate to include it on reminders if we can get it packaged and useful for everybody in a decent amount of time.
<balloons> dpm, so Leo's code is merged, I'll merge Carla's 2 tests as well. Have you gone further with adding tihs to the image?
<dpm> balloons, we're still waiting for Evernote's feedback, but that shouldn't be a blocker for the tests
<dpm> nice work with getting the tests ready balloons and elopio :)
<balloons> that was all Leo, major kudos. He's getting a beverage of choice on me in Malta ;-)
 * elopio chooses beer :)
<balloons> dpm, I ask because https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1307542. And Paul is ready to put it in :-)
<dpm> balloons, I'll reply to that directly, thanks for the heads up
<dpm> popey, once Jenkins lands https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1318078/+merge/219091 we should be good to go for a store upload soon. Do you think you'd have time for that today?
<rpadovani> \o/
<popey> dpm: sure, technically balloons will do the upload, I just accept it ☻
<popey> but I'll chase him.
<dpm> :)
<balloons> dpm, popey I wanted to land Carla's tests too
<balloons> I'll need a little time to do it since she's not around
<dpm> balloons, that's fine, but do they need to be in the store too? I'd like to get the new design out of the door first
<popey> mhall119: wanna try and reproduce bug 1318735 ☻
<popey> we lost our bot again
<balloons> dpm, not persay no. But atm you'll already be getting leo's test hehe
<dpm> nice :)
<popey> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1318735
<dpm> fginther, on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1318078/+merge/219091 I'm assuming the top-approval will trigger Jenkins to do the autolanding without need for any manual retrigger to successfully run?
<fginther> dpm, yes
<dpm> perfect, thanks
<jussi> !test
<ubot5> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<popey> thank you jussi
<jussi> :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hoy :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: testing the fontsize branch. try exporting GRID_UNIT_PX=20 before running it
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do we really need the defaultFontSize setting?
<mzanetti> imo it works better without
<rpadovani> mzanetti, without it the font is little
<rpadovani> I don't understand about exporting GRID_UNIT_PX=20
<mzanetti> rpadovani: that scales the UI for high dpi screens
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ah, ok, and where have I to set it?
<mzanetti> just before running something
<elopio> balloons: Carla's tests need a couple of fixes.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: GRID_UNIT_PX=20 ./reminders
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you can also use "export GRID_UNIT_PX=20" to make it persistent for this terminal session
<mzanetti> rpadovani: works with every ubuntu touch app
<elopio> balloons: that's where we need the evernote sdk python package, to create a note on the server that will be downlowded by the client.
<balloons> elopio, indeed. I think I'm going to let her take care of it actually
<elopio> balloons: I'm writing a couple of tests to add notebook and note. For that we don't need the sdk.
<balloons> elopio, ohh, that kind of fix you mean?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks for the explanation. I have a 1920x1080 and it's too big with grid unit px 20
<mzanetti> rpadovani: sure... just saying, my desktop uses 18 for example.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and with your branch it looks wrong.
<balloons> she's just downloading notebooks and notes.. but by default I believe you have one so it works
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the font in the noteview is much bigger than the rest of the ui
<mzanetti> rpadovani: what i mean is: you should be able to change the GRID_UNIT_PX and everything looks bigger/smaller, but it should keep the same proportions. everything needs to grow/shrink the same
<rpadovani> mzanetti, sorry, I'm not understanding: isn't units.gu() job to adapt to monitor? So, if is too big, we can not simply change the units.gu of font size?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: function units.gu(x) { return GRID_UNIT_PX * x; }
<mzanetti> that's what it does (more or less)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the Nexus for just has GRID_UNIT_PX set to 18 (or 16, don't remember)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, if I leave the font setting the font is bigger as in the preview, but IMO is too small: one thing is to have a small text for preview, one thing is to have small text to read notes
<mzanetti> rpadovani: on which device do you think it is too small?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, on px
<mzanetti> nexus4?
<rpadovani> *pc
<mzanetti> rpadovani: then test it on the nexus4. it'll be too big there
<rpadovani> building
<mzanetti> rpadovani: is the text in the toolbar icons too small too for you?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, a bit, yes: to be clear, I read it without problems, but seems too small
<mzanetti> rpadovani: then you might want to put something like this in your ~/.bashrc
<mzanetti> export GRIDUNIT_PX=10
<mzanetti> export GRID_UNIT_PX=10
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh ok
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, indeed on mako is too big. I'll remove the font size preference, so the branch is only to revert #71
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no, keep the font to Ubuntu
<rpadovani> mzanetti, the font size preference :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: oh...
<mzanetti> I thought you would have set the default font type to ubuntu too :D
<mzanetti> apparently you haven't :D
<mzanetti> ok... let me just verify what that bug was it was supposed to fix
<rpadovani> mzanetti, it's in another branch the font family :-)
<mzanetti> :D
<rpadovani> pushed
<om26er> renato, meet robotfuel :)
<renato> robotfuel, hi
<robotfuel> renato: hi
<renato> robotfuel, I am having problems with autopilot and emulator classes
<robotfuel> renato: I can help you with that :D
<robotfuel> renato: which project?
<renato> robotfuel, this is my branch ~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-header
<renato> robotfuel, and this is my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7453166/
<robotfuel> renato: have you used print_tree before in autopilot?
<renato> robotfuel, no
<renato> robotfuel, this was working before
<renato> robotfuel, I am not sure what I changed that cause the problem
<renato> robotfuel, the object is returned but is not a instance of the emulator class
<robotfuel> renato: did the object name change?
<renato> robotfuel, no
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I think we need parts of the old fix
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and some enhancements too
<robotfuel> renato: hmm I will have to take a look, I use print_tree on the object and sometimes the parent of the one that is failing so I can see what autopilot sees when it fails.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, so I'll leave the bug to you, I red the code but I don't understand (almost) anything
<mzanetti> rpadovani: oh really... well, let me know if you want me to explain it
<robotfuel> renato: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/introspection.html?highlight=print_tree
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I'll read your edit then I'll ask you, thanks :-)
<renato> robotfuel, I changed the base class of the ContactList QML item
<elopio> dpm, balloons: we have no way to delete notebooks on the app
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1318749
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318749 in Ubuntu Reminders app "It's not possible to delete a notebook" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> the alternative would be to delete them with the api, but we don't have that package available yet. So the tests will fill up the account.
<dpm> elopio, I think the API does not let us. mzanetti, do you remember whether it's possible to delete notebooks with the Evernote API?
<mzanetti> dpm: no, its not
<dpm> I remember we had some constraints on the things we could destroy :)
<mzanetti> dpm: well, there is an api call, but aren't allowed to use it
<dpm> elopio, so there you go ^
<dpm> thanks mzanetti
<mzanetti> dpm: you said you would ask the evernote guys if we could have a api key that is allowed to do this
<mzanetti> but it really wasn't a priority back then
<mzanetti> maybe now with the transition to the production servers its time to clarify that
<renato> robotfuel, I did not understand the problem :D
<dpm> mzanetti, no, I don't see it as much of a priority still, given the other things to do. I agree, I'll bring it up as part of the transition to production servers discussion
<nerochiaro_> artmello: loicm: bfiller: did any of you get any chances to test these patches ?
<artmello> nerochiaro_: will test it right now
<robotfuel> renato: I am looking at the changes, I'll have a suggestion shortly
<renato> robotfuel, thanks
<nerochiaro_> artmello: thanks
<robotfuel> renato: the main window emulator isn't what you think it is, redefinition of unu    sed 'ContactListPage' from line 12
<elopio> mzanetti or dpm: when I add a notebook it says: Last edited last week.
<elopio> shouldn't it say: Last edited today?
<elopio> or never edited
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, it probably should
<dpm> elopio, known bug, I mentioned it on a MP but never filed a bug for it, sorry
<robotfuel> renato: address_book_app.emulators.page_with_bottom_edge doesn't have a 'get_contacts' method.
<renato> robotfuel, hummm, ok
<elopio> I'll report the bug.
<renato> robotfuel, my fault, the page_widh_bottom_edge should derive from the ContactListPage emular
<renato> emultaor
<dpm> elopio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1318751
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318751 in Ubuntu Reminders app "New notebooks edit date set to "last week"" [Low,Triaged]
<robotfuel> renato: do you have it from here?
<elopio> dpm: great, thanks.
<renato> robotfuel, yes, thanks, and sorry for this :D
<robotfuel> renato: np if you get stuck feel free to ask again :D
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, check out your nearest Ubuntu Software Store for a nice update of Reminders with a stunning new design ;)
<mzanetti> dpm: *\o/*
<dpm> indeed :) nice work guys, here's to you!
<rpadovani> dpm \o/ :D
<rpadovani> but the screenshots are old!
<dpm> rpadovani, I know, I'll update them later on today :)
<rpadovani> :D
<rpadovani> Awesome!
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti mhh, could you try a thing? On desktop, If I have more than 5 notes, some notes aren't on the screen. When I try to pull up the list to see others notes, listview flicks and returns. Are you able to reproduce this? to top
<rpadovani> *and returns top
<mzanetti> rpadovani: tried removing the sort() calls in notes.cpp?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: its fixed in utopic btw
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ah, thanks. Seems I need to upgrade :D
<rickspencer3> hey, is there a standard way in an onWhateverPropertyChanged handler to know the value of the property before it was changed?
<rickspencer3> beuno, I uploaded a new version of one of my apps, and got a very poorly formatted error message :(
<rickspencer3> the body of hte page seems to be json
<beuno> rickspencer3, oops
<beuno> rickspencer3, pastebin?
<rickspencer3> beuno, it worked the second time
<rickspencer3> beuno, oops
<rickspencer3> my bad, I retried and it worked
<rickspencer3> looked like a run of the mill error 500
<beuno> rickspencer3, that's ok, we have logs and error reports
<beuno> I'll track it down
<rickspencer3> beuno, yeah, really I was thinking you might want to make sure that the error pages get rendered properly
<beuno> rickspencer3, yes we will
<rickspencer3> sweet, an update to "Random Cats"
<nerochiaro_> artmello: any news in testing these branches ?
<artmello> nerochiaro_: sorry, still doing some changes on the gallery MR
<artmello> nerochiaro_: but I will test it today
<nerochiaro_> artmello: ok, email me the results, i'm going offline for today
<artmello> nerochiaro_: sure
<nerochiaro_> artmello: thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-13
<leonardo_> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning everyone!
<dpm> morning Mirv. What's the status of the SRU for https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1303746 ? I know I keep asking (sorry about that), but I don't know exactly where to look at to track the progress.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303746 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu Trusty) "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Undecided,In progress]
<dpm> we're good on the phone, but having the backport would help us being able to properly develop the app on a trusty desktop
<Mirv> dpm: still would need to be approved from unapproved queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<Mirv> so that it would get into -proposed and the bugs would get autoupdated on needing verification
<dpm> Mirv, what's the workflow for getting from approved to unapproved? Is there someone who I can poke to have a look at it? I know the SRU team are swamped, so I'm not sure I want to bother them too much, but at the same time, it'd be good for Reminders development and for testing the app on the desktop that it gets approved and the app can be run again on trusty
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Leprechaun Day! :-D
<Mirv> dpm: I don't think there's any other team that can be pinged, not too many people have the power to approve from that queue
<dpm> so ogra_, you'll be pleased to hear scopes are internationalized again ;)
<ogra_> yay
<dpm> I've seen the first translations landing already, but I'm not sure they've been all completed in German. In any case, if you see anything untranslated or not working properly, let me know
<dpm> I'm happy to be running the phone in Catalan again too ;)
<popey> kalikiana_: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker-autopilot_helper/+merge/218909 seemed to fail jenkins. can you take a look please?
<Rienzilla> Hello there (moved here from #ubuntu-touch)
<popey> Rienzilla: libaccount-plugin-google is probably something worth looking at..
<popey> as that does calendar sync via syncmonitor.
<Rienzilla> yeah it is probably very similar to the google plugin
<Rienzilla> as google uses the exact same protocols
<popey> i think the code is here somewhere.. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/account-plugins/utopic
<Rienzilla> and as a general question, are there docs on how to set up a development/emulator environment?
<popey> yes.
<popey> developer.ubuntu.com is our central documentation place.
<popey> if you find any omissions, do let us know, it's under development so that's possible, and we want to fix those omissions
<Rienzilla> ok
<popey> you should be able to test your code on the desktop though, if you're on ubuntu 14.04
<popey> i.e. without an emulator, I believe the code for account plugins is the same on desktop and device
<Rienzilla> ah ok
<popey> the armhf emulator is available, which is slow
<Rienzilla> I'm on 12.04lts I think :)
<popey> and more recently we have an x86 emulator which is much quicker.
<Rienzilla> bu I can upgrade
<popey> ooh, upgrade! :D
<popey> 14.04 is much nicer
<popey> <- biassed
<popey> Rienzilla: do ping me if you get stuck, I'm around most of the time.
<Rienzilla> will do, thanks
<nik90> popey: can I remove blockers if it has been fixed from the doc?
<nik90> popey: or do you want to confirm before doing that?
<nik90> related to clock app only
<popey> nik90:  you know best for your app, move to the "done" tab pls
<nik90> popey: ok
<nik90> popey: can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1308193 again pls
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308193 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Upcoming recurring alarms on wrong day" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> popey: I just tested it now on r24, and it seems fixed :)
<popey> ooh
<popey> nik90: nope, on mine I set an alarm, save it, clock dies, i go back in and it's gone ☹
<nik90> popey: you mean clock crashes?
<popey> yes
<popey> hah, now some seconds later, i see the alarms
<popey> however it thinks my 4pm alarm is next, not my 1pm alarm
 * popey screenshots
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-13-120136.png
<ogra_> popey, oh, seeing that ... FYI phablet-screenshot was fixed yesterday
<popey> yay
<popey> (I never use that) ☻
<ogra_> i know
<ogra_> but if people ask :)
<nik90> popey: whats the next alarm shown by the indicator d-t?
<dpm> afternoon seb128! We've got a pending SRU for Qt to make the Reminders app usable to run (and to be tested and developed) on the desktop. I know the SRU team has enough on their plate, but do you happen to know who we could ask to prioritize the approval of that Qt package if possible? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<popey> nik90: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-13-120300.png
<nik90> popey: good lord, how many alarms have you saved in the clock app
<popey> "some"
<popey> I test it
<ogra_> nik90, btw, is sound support for the time planned at some point ... ?
 * ogra_ noticed on the weekend that it still only turns green but makes no noise
<nik90> ogra_: you mean different alarm sounds?
<ogra_> *timer
<seb128> dpm, hey, I don't know, you can try nagging on #ubuntu-release
<seb128> I did that yesterday to get some stuff reviewed
<ogra_> nik90, no, i mean an audible alarm for the timer
<dpm> seb128, ah, cool thanks. Are folks already there on European time, or shall I better wait until later in the afternoon?
<nik90> ogra_: that would time I am afraid...on talking to bfiller he told me that the alarms API should do that..the clock app cannot do that since it could be suspended in the background when switching to another app.
<ogra_> ah
<nik90> ogra_: but the alarms API was not designed for that requirement..so some modifications needs to be made first for it
<seb128> dpm, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members#active is the list of the SRU team, some are up, but most of the active members are in the U.S nowadays I think
<dpm> ok, thank you seb128!
<seb128> dpm, though most of them have IRC proxy/are online, so they might read backlog when they get up
<seb128> dpm, yw!
<nik90> ogra_: if you have 2 devices, how do you specify which one to phablet-screenshot?
<dpm> ok, cool
<nik90> ogra_: I currently have the emulator and a physical device attached...so phablet-screenshot returns multiple device error
<ogra_> nik90, ANDROID_SERIAL iirc
<popey> nik90: -S <serial> ?
<popey> oh, or that
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> -S serial should work too
<nik90> ah awesome
<nik90> popey: do you mind deleting all alarms in the clock app and starting fresh...for me it works perfectly -> http://imgur.com/LBU4soy
<popey> sure
<nik90> popey: http://imgur.com/YecyJFB
 * nik90 brb
<Rienzilla> hmm
<popey> nik90: deleted all alarms, created a new one, looked in alarms tab, no alarms...
<popey> nik90: then ~1 mins later i see it, and it's inindicator
<dpm> popey, do you happen to know if there is a way to record a video from within the device? I'm looking for the video equivalent of phablet-screenshot, essentially :)
<ogra_> nope
<popey> yes
<popey> mirscreenshot
<popey> can do video.
<ogra_> it would essentially have to take one screenshot for each frame ... you will run out of space before you could do anything with them
<popey> i mean, mirscreencast
<dpm> so who should I listen to? :-)
<ogra_> theoretically it can
<popey> i have before
<ogra_> how so ?
<nik90> popey: what about the bug itself https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1308193 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308193 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Upcoming recurring alarms on wrong day" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> you cant encode the frames on the device
<popey> i didnt say you could
<ogra_> which leaves you wiht a ton of raw data in /tmp
<popey> yes, which you pull off and convert
<ogra_> right, that might work for 1-2sec videos
<dpm> about 5 secs would be enough for me, if that's doable
<ogra_> what we need is either a way to encode on the fly or have a socket that forwards a raw stream to the desktop
<ogra_> technically popey is right, parcticvally there are some limits
<ogra_> *practically
<popey> nik90: looks good, left a comment
<justcarakas> dpm any update on the tablet ?
<dpm> justcarakas, not yet, let me check out the status of shipping and send you an e-mail update in a few minutes
<nerochiaro> popey: ogra_: does any of you know where i can get the bzr branch that was used to generate the package in this PPA ? https://launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/+archive/ppa/+packages (I haven't done much debian packaging and uploading in a while and i'm a bit rusty)
<ogra_> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page or the information in this page is not shared with you.
<ogra_> which packages are in there
<ogra_> ?
<popey> i do
<popey> its something bfiller pushed, no way of knowing what branch
<justcarakas> ok thx dpm
<nerochiaro> popey: since bill's stuff is just adding some debug, can i just use my branch which is three or four versions behind , bump the version number above what's in the ppa, and push there ?
<popey> uh. pass. Mirv ?
<zsombi> nik90: heydo
<Mirv> this is a bit "push what where?", but yes for PPA testing if you do stuff and want to push to a PPA, use the same version number as PPA but add for example "+test1" at the _end_ of the version string
<zsombi> nik90: I got the segfault, it was in statesaver....
<nik90> zsombi: hey
<nik90> zsombi: oh
<zsombi> nik90: ehh, I mean in the state backup[, not in teh statesaver
<zsombi> nik90: it is a nasty one...
<nik90> zsombi: state backup? Where in the code is that?
<nik90> zsombi: I can remove that since it is not absolutely necessary
<zsombi> nik90: it's in the Layouts, ItemStateBackup
<zsombi> nik90: you cannot really remove that :D
<nik90> zsombi: ah :)
<zsombi> nik90: but the situation is really ugly there... so I need some time to get what you actually  did in order to reproduce it :D
<zsombi> nik90: teh code is really massive one :)
<zsombi> nik90: your one I mean
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I also need to figure out what I did there :) ..I am going to split the convergence into multiple branches so that it makes it easier for me to tell you what I did
<zsombi> nik90: the layout change is the one which brings the crash anyway
<zsombi> nik90: it crashes on an image, which does not seem to have any parentItem... strange...
<nerochiaro> Mirv: the problem is that in my bzr branch i'm quite a few versions behind what's in the PPA, so i'm not sure what's the best way to get myself up to date, then add my changes on top of it
<zsombi> nik90: as I open the app, there's a bouncing arrow on the bottom/right corner, what does that do?
<nik90> zsombi: that arrow basically points the user to the "Add Accounts" toolbar button...it is not in the layouts yet
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so there's no tool button for that yet... well, tools will land in the header anyway, so you should not even think too much on that :)
<nik90> zsombi: i need to change the arrow direction when the header actions land :)
<zsombi> t1mp: dude, I'm getting lots of "TabBarStyle.qml:119 TypeError: Cannot read property of null" errors from the apps!
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, upwards, same side :D
<zsombi> nik90: heh?! I seem to have catch it :D
<zsombi> nik90: I'll push an update and let's see whether you get everything in shape
<nik90> zsombi: btw you can use my test account, username: cliffhanger_test password: cliffhanger
<zsombi> nik90: thx, it's a really nice looking app btw!
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah, that's weird (if you look in the code what it is)
<nik90> zsombi: thnx
<t1mp> zsombi: are those warnings new? I thought they were old, and the TabBar is deprecated so I didn't spend much time on those warnings
<zsombi> t1mp: I just started to see 'em recently, no idea how ancient are those
<zsombi> t1mp: yeah
<t1mp> zsombi: it obviously has a parent that it is anchoring to.. dunno why it is null
<zsombi> nik90: I pushed an update to this lp:~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-visibility
<nik90> zsombi: will test it out now
<t1mp> zsombi: we can make it quiet with anchors.top: parent ? parent.top : undefined, but then we might as well do that *everywhere* where we anchor to the parent :s
<zsombi> t1mp: sometimes when a Loader drops the component loader (source or sourceComponent changes) such errors can come up on the dropped component upon deletion
<zsombi> t1mp: don't bother
<zsombi> t1mp: just wanted to know whether you're aware of that and when that came in
<nerochiaro> artmello: i have  pushed new stuff to the two branches you tested testerday, which should finally allow you to set resolution and framerate properly. it definitely works here for framerate at least
<artmello> nerochiaro: ok, I will test it here. Did you update that ppa for qtmultimedia?
<kalikiana_> popey: sorry for the late reply, I'm looking at that failure now and checking if it's a real failure or not
<nerochiaro> artmello: i'm trying to figure out with Mirv how to do that properly without clobbering what bfiller did in there
<artmello> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> artmello: do you know what bzr branch did he use to create the package that went into that ppa
<nerochiaro> ?
<artmello> nerochiaro: nops
<Mirv> nerochiaro: so if you can access the PPA (were you meaning to use the same PPA?), you can use dget on the .dsc link that's available in the package details, and add your changes on top of that
<nik90> zsombi: it doesn't crash anymore but the ordering of the items in the default layout has changed
<zsombi> nik90: is it changed like randomly or systematically?
<nik90> zsombi: systematically
<nik90> zsombi: in my tab I have 3 carousels followed by 3 list items...after the order change up, the 3 list items are displayed first and then the 3 carousels
<zsombi> nik90: all these in the phone layout, right?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<nik90> zsombi: default layout
<daker> popey: PM ?
<zsombi> nik90: ok, seems the neighbor restoration needs more love
<nik90> zsombi: at least the crash is gone now
<zsombi> nik90: the place the crash happened actually does that job
<nik90> zsombi: oh
<dpm> lunch time, bbl
<zsombi> nik90: propertychanges.cpp, line 316
<nik90> I see it
<nerochiaro> Mirv: oh, that souds like what I need, let's try
<Mirv> nerochiaro: since it's a private PPA, you may need to instead of dget blabla.dsc download the .dsc, .debian.tar.gz and .orig.tar.gz files manually and then use dpkg-source -x *.dsc to unpack
<Mirv> make the changes, add the suffix to the version number, and debuild -S -sa -kYOURGPGKEY
<nerochiaro> Mirv: I can't seem to find the .dsc though
<Mirv> nerochiaro: if I'm staring at the same PPA (and I seem to have access rights) there's "qtmultimedia-opensource-src_5.2.1-0ubuntu9.dsc" when you open up the details of the package ie expand the line
<nerochiaro> Mirv: ok, i think i got everything i needed, and ran dpkg-source. however it unpacked the source and applied the patches in debian/patches. what i wanted to do was just update one of these patches, then push up to the ppa again
<mihir> vthompson: ping !!
<mihir> vthompson: I have pushed as per your review comments.
<vthompson> mihir, I'll take a look
<mihir> vthompson: i still couldn't understand your 2nd comment on that.
<Mirv> nerochiaro: ah, it does unpack. this not working with bzr is a bit manual/cumbersome, but after it does the applying you can use eg. quilt pop/push to unapply and then reapply after changing the patch, and then debuild -S
<Mirv> s/unpack/unpack and apply patches/
<Mirv> obviously it'd be nicer if bill's branch would be somewhere
<Mirv> or you could even use patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/thepatchtobechanged.patch I guess ;)
<vthompson> mihir, I mean that both instances for the "hh:mm" (my comment had a typo) should be identical so the pot file only has one instance of the commentary
<mihir> vthompson: okay
<vthompson> mihir, currently they don't match so the pot file has the following when generated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7457340/
<mihir> vthompson: got it it should have for valid expressions at the end.
<mihir> vthompson: i'll push them again in few hours
<nerochiaro> Mirv: oh god, my quilt is even rustier. I think i'll wait for bill to come online and let me know what the branch is. should be soon enough
<nerochiaro> Mirv: thanks for all the help though :)
<Mirv> nerochiaro: I'm always in trouble with quilt, too, I try to avoid it when possible ;)
<Mirv> well, maybe nowadays I tend to be ok with what I need to run, but I've never really studied to learn it properly
<vthompson> mihir, also the first line doesn't match either
<mihir> Yeah i noticed that as well.
<popey> renato: you about?
<renato> popey, hi
<popey> heya
<popey> renato: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355 this merge is still crashing on qtorganizer-eds - do you have some time to look at it?
<renato> popey, sorry I did not have time to look at it yet, I am very busy with tasks for malta I will try look at this until the end of the week
<popey> ok, it's blocking landing one of our longest standing merge requests.
<renato> yes I know sorry for that
<popey> renato: is there anyone else who can look at it, or is it just yourself?
<renato> popey, only me, maybe charles could help, but he did not has experience with qorganizer code
<elopio> ping mardy. I'm waiting for signond process to die, and setting XDG_CONFIG_HOME. The account is still created on the temp dir of the first test, making the second one to fail.
<popey> mihir: what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/limitFunctionality/+merge/211536 ?
<mihir> popey: i tested my self on desktop and it works fine
<mihir> you can see the video as well, could you please test that and give me feedback on that?
<popey> of course
<popey> dpm: got a sec to help me get calendar working on device?
<popey> actuallyk, I'll not use qtcreator but click-buddy
<popey> dpm: how do we work around the fact that some of the apps have no .desktop file so can't just be launched from qtc?
<vthompson> popey, mihir, one thing to check with that limitFunctionality MP is whether you also see events that are created as recurring as occurring indefinitely. This behaves differently on the device then on the desktop for some reason
<popey> it's incredibly frustrating to no longer be able to just grab someone's code and run it, but have to faff about first.
<popey> vthompson: with that MR I saved a recurring event, but it's not showing up, and I have big gaps in my calendar, along with 100% CPU on qmlscene and evolution-calendar-factory
<popey> do you see that too?
<vthompson> When I'd create multiple events sometimes the app would crash, probably with 100% CPU. I assumed it was due to processing many many recurring events
<popey> now all my events have disappeared
<popey> 100% evolution-calendar-factory ...
<popey> and they're back
<vthompson> yea, even with a few events it takes a while to show. Again I assume it's because it is recurring indefinitely
<popey> hmmm
<dpm> popey, I know. The workaround is to commit a .desktop file to the top of the source tree
<vthompson> popey, I guess the take away is that renato or someone should look at what might be going on with EDS
<dpm> it won't be used when running the app on a real device, but then QtC will pick it up and enable running the app again
<dpm> The other option is to fully migrate all core apps to cmake
<dpm> so that they're no longer a pure .qmlproject
<dpm> popey, just came back from lunch, so reading the scrollback. Can I still help on getting calendar running on the device or did you figure it out?
<popey> i used click-buddy which worked
<vthompson> I click-buddy all the things because I hate fighting with qtcreator
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I think I have to do some major changes there... so after that is done, you will have to import Ubuntu.Layouts 1.1!
<boiko> t1mp: hey, is it possible to completelly hide the back action from the header?
<boiko> t1mp: in the live call view of dialer we don't want to make it possible for the user to go back from the live call screen
<zsombi> nik90: here's the update https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-visibility/+merge/218916
<zsombi> nik90: make sure you import Ubuntu.Layouts 1.1!!!
<zsombi> nik90: the layouting is even faster in this way ;)
<t1mp> boiko: no it is automatic at the moment
<boiko> t1mp: hmm, can I overwrite it with an action that does nothing and has no icon? :)
<t1mp> boiko: you can set a custom back action
<t1mp> boiko: I was just going to propose that
<t1mp> boiko: although it is not the prettiest solution
<t1mp> boiko: I think even if the custom back action has no icon, it will take the space on the left of the heaer
<boiko> t1mp: I think we can live with that until we have the real API for it
<t1mp> *header
<t1mp> boiko: can you report a bug with the use case to get the real API?
<popey> dpm: i have created a .desktop file in the directory, but i still get the same error in qtc that it cant be foundd
<boiko> t1mp: yes, I still need to review the usecases and put in your document
<t1mp> boiko: ok. Still it is good to have the bug report also
<boiko> t1mp: yep, will do that
<dpm> popey, can you paste the desktop file somewhere to rule out it's not about its contents?
<popey> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7457591/
<dpm> popey, what's the name of the file? is it com.ubuntu.calendar.desktop?
<popey> com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop
<dpm> sorry, yes, that's what I meant
<dpm> ok
<dpm> testing it on a device myself now
<popey> no, not on device
<popey> on desktop
<popey> i want to debug the app in qtcreator, so want to run on desktop
<dpm> popey, try to remove the _calendar suffix from the file name
<popey> aha!
<popey> thanks
<popey> phew
<dpm> ok, cool
<popey> bah, works fine on desktop as it does for mihir
<popey> only breaks on device
<nik90> zsombi: so the issue is fixed?
<nik90> zsombi: trying it now with Layouts 1.1.
<zsombi> nik90: somewhat.. just realized that in the Large layout, the SideMenuBar is empty... then I saw there are some items the layouting doesn't find... it was pretty hard to spot them out in between the logs :D
<nik90> zsombi: ok..I am in the process of switching all the files to 1.1
<zsombi> nik90: that should be done anyway
<nik90> zsombi: I keep seeing the warning message "file:///home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/convergence-1/components/SidebarMenuItem.qml:102:21: QML ItemLayout: WARNING: item "_menuLabelItem" not specified or has been specified for layout by  more than one active ItemLayout"
<nik90> zsombi: how can there be more than one active ItemLayouts?
<zsombi> nik90: yep, that's a problem
<nik90> zsombi: btw I noticed that message even before your visiblity branch.
<nik90> zsombi: oh one last thing...so is the latest version of Ubuntu Components, Layouts etc 1.1 or 1.0?
<zsombi> nik90: the problem is that the layouting cannot determine whether that item has been used already or does not exist, therefore the message sais "not specified or has been specified for more than one active ItemLayout"
<zsombi> nik90: aha! that's interesting...
<nik90> zsombi: what's interesting? the warning message or the versioning?
<nik90> zsombi: or did my question trigger an idea for a solution :) ?
<zsombi> nik90: Ubuntu.Components should also be 1.1, but as you are not using yet any 1.1 specific component, 0.1/1,0 woudl be good as well. But better switch to 1.1
<zsombi> nik90: the warning message that was before, that's interesting
<zsombi> nik90: you haven't said before that there were some warnings like that...
<nik90> zsombi: I plan to switch everything to 1.1 in that case since it means no more worry for the near future
<zsombi> nik90: ok
<nik90> zsombi: aha...sry
<zsombi> nik90: however beware that not everything is yet switched to 1.1, as the other modules do not have yet anything that would need 1.1 versioning
<nik90> zsombi: okay..I will get an error message when I switch something to 1.1 which doesnt have it? So that should help me figure out which I shouldn't update to 1.1.
<zsombi> nik90: yep, the app won't even load
<popey> zsombi: switching to 1.1 means it wont work on 14.04 right? So will need a framework bump?
<zsombi> popey: yes, it won't work on 14.04 unless the UITK will be backported. There's a separate PPA for the 14.04 which supposed to contain convergence apps
<nik90> zsombi: will 1.0 work with 14.04?
<zsombi> popey: the toolkit should land there as well
<popey> ok
<nik90> popey: Can we expect people to add the SDK PPA for 14.04? All core apps developers have the PPA installed for sure.
<zsombi> nik90: 1.0 will... however as this change affects the default property, we may need to branch the code in order to get 1.0 (0.1) to work... I need to check that
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> nik90: it's not the SDK PPA, it's the convergence PPA, it's a separate one
<nik90> zsombi: didn't know there was a convergence PPA.. The only PPAs I have are the SDK, Phablet-tools and the Core Apps PPA
<popey> nik90: we'll have a separate ppa, its not populated yet
<popey> the convergence ppa is not "for" you
<zsombi> nik90: as popey sais :)
<popey> as a consumer I mean
<nik90> ah ok
<popey> It's intended for people with touch laptops to be able to demo some converged touch apps
<nik90> okay since zsombi says that UITK will be backported to the convergence ppa, we are green to switch to 1.1 then?
<zsombi> nik90: I might play with this a bit - see the MP is still WorkInProgress - and perhaps I will be able to hack it so that teh API doesn't need to be changed, then it will be safe to go to 1.0/0.1
<popey> i think this is something we need to discuss in person next week in malta
<zsombi> popey: +1
<nik90> zsombi, popey: ok
 * nik90 adds it to his malta list
<nik90> t1mp: btw I think I might have a vague idea of why I see the message "file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/TabBarStyle.qml:120: TypeError: Cannot read property of null" ... In my app, I modify the style of a textfield with my own.. Could that be the reason?
<zsombi> nik90: ok, seems the 1.0/0.1 import will be enough, so we can skip the 1.1 import for now, just to be sure
<nik90> zsombi: ok. Does this also apply to the Layouts versioning as well? Or just for our conversation above?
<zsombi> nik90: to the versioning. so for now, import Ubuntu.Layouts 0.1 or 1.0, whichever will do the job. I managed to override 'data' property, so... ;)
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> nik90: which means no changes for your app :D
<nik90> cool
<zsombi> now, eod
<nik90> zsombi: see you
<zsombi> nik90: cheers
<bfiller> nerochiaro_lunch: I'm pushing your qtmultimedia branch to ppa now as it doesn't look like it's there yet
<nerochiaro_lunch> bfiller: i'm doing it in this moment actually
<bfiller> nerochiaro_lunch: ah ok
<bfiller> thanks
<nerochiaro_lunch> bfiller: just uploaded, please double check if it's all ok. I'm a bit rusty with ppa stuff, I haven't done that in a while, it's been all bzr for a long time recently
<bfiller> nerochiaro_lunch: ok, should just be 2 commands: debuild -i -I -S -sa and then dput ppa:amanzi-team/ppa ../qtmultimedia-opensource_xxx.changes
<nerochiaro_lunch> bfiller: i used bzr builddeb -S for the first one the same for the 2nd
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i pushed the trusty backport here: lp:~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-supported-resolutions-trusty , based on lp:camera-app/trusty
<bfiller> nerochiaro: great thanks
<popey> andrewbiolo: hi there!
<andrewbiolo> Hi, I am Andrea and I am Italian. I am studying bioinformatics and I love Ubuntu. I would like to learn QML and to develop a new Application. I think is important to contribute at the core apps, but I don't know how to start. Someone can give me any advice? :)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: I'm about to EOD but please send me the results of the tests and anything that still needs to be fixed by email (or the new priorities if this problem is finally sorted)
<popey> andrewbiolo: Sure! Are you running Ubuntu 14.04?
<andrewbiolo> of course :)
<bfiller> nerochiaro: even if this works, I anticipate some changes will need to be made. We're going to want to record at a res closest to 640x480 not the lowest possible res. But this is agood test and hopefully that fix will be easy
<popey> andrewbiolo: ok, the SDK can be installed by following the guide at http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<bfiller> nerochiaro: same with the frame rate, probably select the closest to 20-25 fps depending on our tests
<popey> andrewbiolo: we have some bugs which we've tagged as "bite size" ☻ - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<popey> andrewbiolo: is there any particular app you're interested in?
<t1mp> nik90: that TypeError: Cannot  read property of null"
<t1mp> nik90: is not an issue with your code, we get it all the time
<t1mp> nik90: that's with the old header right?
<nik90> t1mp: yes old header...does it go away with the new header?
<nik90> t1mp: it is a tiny bit annoying to have to fill the console output
<t1mp> nik90: yes, the new one doesn't have TabBar or TabBarStyle
<t1mp> nik90: I know. I would work on fixing it now if I didn't have other more important stuff to do first
<t1mp> tabbar is going away so it is not very high priority
<nik90> t1mp: that's nice..then I will just wait for the new headers to land completely
<nik90> t1mp: I can understand...tbh I would just let the new headers land instead
<andrewbiolo> ok! I don't know.. It is the same..maybe is better a simple app! For instance the calculator or rss reader!
<t1mp> nik90: they are landed, but still optional for the apps to decide whether they are used
<nik90> t1mp: yes..I am just waiting on those action visibility fixes to land before transitioning clock or my own app to the new headers
<nerochiaro> bfiller: the code right now already tries to select the closest to 15fps, so that can be changed easily to 20
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i haven't put any smarts in the resolution but again getting as close to 640px width shouldn't be any harder
<t1mp> nik90: feel free to test this :) https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/actionVisibility/+merge/219109
<nerochiaro> bfiller: anyway, i'm off. have a good evening
<t1mp> nik90: it is ready, I'm just waiting for the review
<nik90> t1mp: will test it and comment there
<t1mp> nik90: cool, thanks
<nik90> t1mp: done..np
<andrewbiolo> popey: maybe is better to start with a simple app! I think :-)..for instance rss reader?
<popey> andrewbiolo: absolutely.
<popey> andrewbiolo: let me know if you need any help!
<t1mp> nik90: thanks for testing :)
<andrewbiolo> popey: ok! I have a look at the source code in the next hours! I try to understand the code :). Thanks!!
<cyrildz_>  Hey all :)
<cyrildz_> I'm trying to implement a c++  plugin ( a model) for qml
<cyrildz_>  but I still get the " module xxxx is not installed" message
<cyrildz_> I don't where I should look now for a detailed tuto on this topic
<cyrildz_> I followed the Qt Doc but without success
<popey> cyrildz_: hiya
<popey> maybe look at the file manager or terminal app as examples?
<cyrildz_> Popey: thanks for the suggestion.  I'm downloading the source code now. I will be back if it doesn't help me . Thanks
<cyrildz_> :)
<popey> np
<jose> hey guys! let's say I have a website and want that website to be an ubuntu touch app, an html5 hosted app. which tutorial should I follow?
<jose> mhall119: ^
<beuno> jose, you'll want a webapp for something that runs on a server, a cordova if it runs on the client
<beuno> it's probably called HTML5 rather than cordova, confusingly
<jose> hmm, so just the steps in http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/webapp/packaging-web-apps/ would be enough?
<beuno> jose, yes for something that runs on a server
<jose> beuno: awesome! I'll give it a try and poke around if I have any problems :)
<jose> thanks!
<beuno> np
<xhoch3> hello o/
<jose> beuno: in domain, if I own ircpuzzles.org it would be org.ircpuzzles?
<jose> or how is that managed?
<beuno> jose, you can use org.ircpuzzles if you have a registered email address to it
<beuno> if not, I recommend just using com.ubuntu.developer.*
<beuno> as it's not user-visible information
<jose> so it's any domain name you own and where you have an email address, just that reversed?
<beuno> yes
<jose> cool, thank you
<beuno> but it's meaningless, really
<beuno> just needs to be unique
<nik90> ahayzen: Yo Many Many Happy Returns of The Day!!
<ahayzen> nik90, o/ thanks
<ahayzen> nik90, hows things?
<nik90> ahayzen: things are going okay
<nik90> ahayzen: how about you?
<ahayzen> nik90, clock is looking pretty slick now :) ... yeah good thanks we are just mid migration to mediascanner2 which is fun :)
<nik90> ahayzen: still lot to do with alarms...but we are making progress..hopefully today or tomorrow we will get alarm support even while phone is deep sleep
<nik90> ahayzen: oh yeah once you guys go full media-hub support, it is gonna be awesome
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome :) once mediascanner2 lands and we integrate with background-playlists in media-hub we'll be able to be confined fully and suspend/resume etc which will be awesome
<nik90> yup
<nik90> ahayzen: next week gonna be fun
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah its is, just printed my boarding passes
<ahayzen> nik90, thts a point aren't we supposed to be getting the itinerary this week?
<nik90> ahayzen: we should get it hopefully tomorrow or the day after..
<ahayzen> nik90, cool
<nik90> ahayzen: I will be asking popey tomorrow
<nik90> will let you know if I hear anything
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks
<popey> ahayzen: you should be out celebrating another successful orbit of the Sun. Get off IRC! ☻
<popey> nik90: yes, I'll speak to msm about it tomorrow.
<ahayzen> popey, hah i should :) but i just had an exam and now revising for the last one :/
<popey> oof
<ahayzen> popey, Java exam on ur birthday \o/
<popey> Worst. Birthday. Ever.
<ahayzen> lol
<xhoch3> if anyone is going to mention Java again I'll ragequit
<popey> We wouldn't do that to you.
<ahayzen> +1
<jose> hey guys, when doing 'click install package' I get ERROR: Could not generate AppArmor profile for 'com.joseeantonior.ircpuzzles_example_0.1.json'. Skipping
<jose> any ideas on why this may be?
<jose> ahayzen: happy birthday! :)
<ahayzen> jose, thanks :)
<jdstrand> jose: usually it is because the security manifest is malformed. can you paste the contents of /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.joseeantonior.ircpuzzles_example_0.1.json
 * jose checks
<jose> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459247/
<jdstrand> jose: policy_version should be "1.1" if you are using the webview policy group. you can use /usr/bin/click-run-checks from the click-reviewers-tools package to catch these sorts of things
<jdstrand> (that is also integrated into the SDK in some way)
<jose> jdstrand: ERROR: Invalid policy version for 'com.joseeantonior.ircpuzzles_example_0.1.json'. Skipping
<jose> that's what happens when I put 1.1
<jdstrand> jose: ok, you need to choose the right click framework too. see the 14.04 section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/WebAppsConfinement
<jose> got it, thank you!
<jdstrand> (and do use the click-reviewers-tools-- they should be able to help you)
<jose> jdstrand: is -qml-dev1 good even though it's a webapp?
<jdstrand> yeah
<jose> cool then
<jose> hmm, so how do I get to run this website in ubuntu touch?
<jose> I'm using an emulator and wgeting the package and click-installing does not help
<popey> beuno: mzanetti dammit, i pressed the wrong button and approved https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/731/ when I meant to "ask for information"
<popey> beuno: i can't see how to un-do that
<beuno> popey, we indeed don't have that
<beuno> we should
<beuno> I'll do it from the admin now
<beuno> if you throw a bug at me for it
<beuno> popey, threw it at Pending Review
<beuno> so you can request the information and the dev get an email
<popey> sorry about that
<beuno> popey, humans shouldn't be reviewing anyway
<popey> well indeed ☻
<popey> also, humans shouldn't be reviewing at 11pm
<beuno> at least it's not a Friday
<beuno> (and I can tell because I'm not stuck in an airplane for continous hours)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<mzanetti> popey: hey, what information?
<popey> uh, what?
<popey> mzanetti: oh, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/731/ - dholbach has responded too
<dholbach> mzanetti, did you get a mail by myapps?
<mzanetti> dholbach: popey: right.... that's wrong indeed
<mzanetti> will fix
<dholbach> mzanetti, but you received the mail, right?
<dholbach> (just making sure there's nothing wrong with myapps)
<mzanetti> dholbach: yes. I just went through the IRC scrollback before the mails today
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> thanks mzanetti
<mzanetti> dholbach: popey: resubmitted the fixed version
<dholbach> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> dholbach: nice, thanks
<dpm> morning dholbach, do you hapen to know if universe is enabled by default in new Ubuntu installations?
<dholbach> dpm, yes, it should
<dpm> ok, cool, thanks
<mzanetti> popey: hey, have a question on the download stats of apps
<popey> uh-huh
<mzanetti> popey: for instance, tagger. it says downloads from 596 users, but if I add all downloads from both published versions, I count 204 only
<mzanetti> how come there are more users than downloads? I would expect it the other way round
<popey> i think we have some data which didnt count versions
<mzanetti> ah... that would explain it, yes
<popey> i preferred that UI when it had raw data
<mzanetti> :D
<ogra_> popey, just write a click app that presents it like that ;)
<popey> hah
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Third Shift Workers' Day! :-D
<popey> kalikiana_: morning, what does https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker-autopilot_helper/+merge/218909 your last comment there mean?
<kalikiana_> that's the error message
<kalikiana_> as j has a habit of deleting log files I tend to put them into comments
<nik90> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> nik90P: I found the problem with the warnings
<zsombi> nik90: it is caused by the outer layout (HomeTab)
<nik90> zsombi: oh nice
<nik90> zsombi: am I using it wrong?
<zsombi> nik90: The SimpleMenuLayout is doing teh layout first, but HomeTab finds all those items again...
<zsombi> nik90: nope, it is the result of using findChildren() in Qt C++ :/
<nik90> zsombi: so basically a nested layouts issue
<zsombi> nik90: yeps
<nik90> zsombi: Do you want me to report a new bug for the nested issue?
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps would be good
<zsombi> nik90: the funny thing is that the layouting is done properly, it's just the second run of the layouting (the outer Layout) will shoot warnings...
<zsombi> nik90: especially that the ItemLayout.name is not even listed in between the defined ones...
<nik90> zsombi: but does the warning cause the ui elements to disappear in the sidebar?
<zsombi> nik90: not really...
<nik90> ok
<nik90> popey: I am looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067/comments/523711, which link do I press to see what AP tests failed?
<popey> on the phone, will come back to you in a moment nik90
<nik90> ok
<popey> ok, back
<popey> nik90:     UNSTABLE: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/161
<popey> Test Result (1 failure / ±0) -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/161/testReport/
<popey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/161/testReport/
<popey> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: ('Single Test', 'Once on Thu') not in [('Single Test', 'Once on Wed')]
<nik90> popey: ooh nice...it reduced from 6 failures to 1 failure
<nik90> popey: is there a video of the test? I remember jenkins used to provide those
<popey> nik90: i dont see any ogv files in the build artifacts
<nik90> popey: me neither...that's alrite..I am going to approve the branch and make jenkins run the tests again.
<popey> sweet!
<dpm> hi Laney, there's a bug in the dual boot app whereby it can't reboot. AFAIK, it tries to issue a 'sudo reboot' and it hangs at being prompted the password. This seems to me not the right way to reboot, how are you guys doing it for system settings? https://bugs.launchpad.net/humpolec/+bug/1292609
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292609 in The Humpolec project "Ubuntu dualboot app does not reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> dpm: u-s-s calls system-image to perform the reboot
<Laney> dpm: Which just calls /sbin/reboot, but it can do that as it's root
<Laney> so that's not very helpful for you
<Laney> dpm: There's a logind dbus method to reboot the system, not sure if policy will let the normal user use it though
<dpm> Laney, ah, I didn't even know about system-image. Could the dual boot app use the first method, though? Or is it only limited to u-s-s?
<Laney> the method is "install the updates and reboot"
<Laney> so it's not general purpose :(
<dpm> ah, I see
<dpm> Laney, do you know who I could ask for more info about the logind reboot?
<Laney> dpm: actually that might work, sec
<dpm> ok, thanks
<Laney> yeah looks like it does
<Laney> gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.login1 -o /org/freedesktop/login1 -m org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.Reboot false ← do it from the terminal app, not ssh
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: PONG!
<mihir> popey: for this MR , i still don't understand what to do , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/limitFunctionality/+merge/211536
<mihir> is it something else on device which is preveting ?
<popey> mihir: I have asked renato to take a look
<popey> lets see what he comes up with
<mihir> popey: okay thank you.
<mihir> popey: i see rest of the bugs are almost fixed or in progress in calendar , except auto pilot ones
<popey> yeah. I want to get these calendar ones nailed this week
<popey> clock too ☻
<Laney> dpm: ^ in case you missed it
<mihir> popey: \m/
<Laney> I don't know how your script is written, if not shell then you'll want to translate that into the language of your dbus bindings
<mihir> popey: still if you test and find more bugs , just file it, i'll take a look at it and try to resolve it.
<popey> will do.
<dpm> awesome, thanks Laney. I've not played with it before, but I'm assuming there is a C++ API to use DBUS, which is probably what you're using for u-s-s?
<Laney> dpm: if qt, then qdbus
<Laney> there are many examples in u-s-s indeed
<dpm> great
<Laney> just calling a method is quite simple
<Laney> you don't need to do any monitoring or any of that stuff
<dpm> ok
<dpm> lunch time, bbl
<mzanetti> hmm... music playback seems broken with the latest image. known?
<ogra_> broken ? how ?
<zsombi> nik90: there's one more update on the layouts-visibility MP
<popey> wfm
<mzanetti> ogra_: well, doesn't do it any more :D
<mzanetti> ogra_: tried with the music app and also with the scope's preview
<mzanetti> no sound, progress bars don't move
<ogra_> sounds broken :P
<mzanetti> even though playback status says "playing"
<nik90> zsombi: testing now
<mzanetti> jhodapp: hey, is that known to you? ^^
<popey> odd, works on my #27 mako
<zsombi> nik90: when you switch to tabletLandscape, there's no layouting involved there, so there might be something else there
<nik90> zsombi: when you switch to the tabletLandscape, only the inner layout activates (sidebar menu item)...the home tab layout has only phone or tablet layout
<mzanetti> popey: the music playback? or something else?
<nik90> zsombi: only the sidebar differentiates between tablet portrait and tablet landscape layout
<popey> mzanetti: yes, i just launched a song from the music scope, plays in music app
<zsombi> nik90: eh, I was talking about that. So when the side bar switches to large mode, there's no layouting involved there
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting
<nik90> zsombi: true
<zsombi> nik90: so having the items hidden seems to do with the app implementation itself...
<popey> mzanetti: also, video playback works
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... broken for me... on r22 and r27
<ogra_> works fine on flo here
<mzanetti> strange...
<nik90> zsombi: Did you push the update to launchpad?
<mzanetti> maybe I turned deaf... ah no... still hear my cats begging for food
<zsombi> nik90: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhh! no
<zsombi> nik90: did now
<popey> balloons: when you are about can you take a look at paste.ubuntu.com/7462273/ please? I'm trying to release calendar  trunk to the store.
<nik90> zsombi: I don't see any more warnings, but the default layout of the hometab is not visible anymore
<nik90> zsombi: so when I go from tablet to phone after switching tabs, the elements are hidden
<wellsb> Is there some way to sign in to Ubuntu One account from the terminal?  I keep getting network error when I try through System Settings
<nik90> fginther: can you make jenkins run https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067 ?
<popey> nik90: i can
<nik90> popey: I thought jenkins would automatically run it but it doesnt seem so..
<popey> done
<nik90> popey: so yes please start it
<nik90> thnx
<popey> np
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti thanks for your suggestions. Sorry for the delay, but yesterday was a busy day. I implemented all your suggestions, hope dpm is happy about the design and mzanetti about the code :-D
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/pullToRefresh/+merge/219251
<zsombi> nik90: that's weird, as I can see it!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: looks good code-wise. has a visible issue tho. I left a comment
<nik90> zsombi: here are the steps I took to reproduce it, Open App -> Resize to Tablet Landscape Form -> Switch to Movies Tab -> Switch to Home Tab -> Resize to Phone Form -> Switch to Movies Tab -> Elements Missing Now
<nik90> zsombi: also the sidebar menu item which is missing also involves layouting http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/cliffhanger/convergence-1/view/head:/components/SidebarMenuItem.qml
<jhodapp> mzanetti, shouldn't be broken, nothing changed with playback
<mzanetti> jhodapp: was my fault. Music files were owned by root as I pushed them with adb. sorry for the noise...
<jhodapp> mzanetti, hehe, np :)
<nik90> bzoltan: hey sry, could you again push the latest uitk update to the PPA :) ?
<dholbach> dpm, how are the translation stats looking?
<bzoltan> nik90: sure, a sec
<rpadovani> mzanetti: thanks, I fixed it. I had to force the listview to return to start position after the end of movement, but seems it works fine
<mzanetti> rpadovani: uhh... that seems bad... let me test it
<rpadovani> mzanetti: if I remove contentY = priv.initialContentY it doesn't goes up right, maybe it's about the bug in trusty, could you try if you have time please?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you should not use header, and if you do, make its height = 0 when invisible, and add a Behavior on height to make it smooth
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but again, not sure if that's good enough. probably you really don't want to use header
<bzoltan> nik90: I have just pushed the trusty backport of the UITK trunk to the SDK PPA ... ETA few ten minutes
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I left a comment on the MP
<nik90> bzoltan: thnx a lot
<rpadovani> mzanetti: ok, thanks for explanations. I'll study another strategy to subsitute the header
<mzanetti> rpadovani: just remove the "header:" and set y: listView.contentY - height
<mzanetti> I guess
<mzanetti> didn't try it
<mzanetti> maybe you can even use anchors, like: anchors {bottom: listView.contentItem.top; bottomMargin: height }
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ^
<rpadovani> thanks
<rpadovani> mzanetti: ok, I pushed. Seems that if I remove header and don't set y it works as expected. I only added a verticalcenter to have a bit of margin from the top of the page
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> rpadovani: now it stays attached to the top of the list
<mzanetti> rpadovani: imo it would be nicer to move it down with the content
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you can actually even keep it visible all the time if you anchor it on top of the content
<mzanetti> rpadovani: listview clipping will hide it
<rpadovani> mzanetti: ok, so I use anchors
<rpadovani> 5 minutes
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, either anchors or setting y manually
<mzanetti> rpadovani: anchors is always better, but not always possible
<mzanetti> so you should try with anchors, if it doesn't work in this case (because the contentItem might not provide an anchorLine) then go for setting y explicitly
<nik90> zsombi: we got a new alarm issue...in the clock app I create a data object and set the hours and minutes as set by the user in the UI. I then set the alarm.DaysofTheWeek to the day chosen by the user. However after saving the alarm, the alarm is saved for today instead of the day the user chose. This only happens for single type alarms.
<nik90> s/data/date
<dpm> dholbach, I could spend some time on the stats this morning, but I've not had much more hacking time. I think we'll have to keep using the wiki for a couple of days more
<dholbach> ok... I was just wondering if you could already see how much progress the individual teams are making
<rpadovani> mzanetti: pushed, seems anchor works
<dholbach> bzoltan, the newest click (just uploaded) might be interesting to backport - it added support for multiple frameworks
<bzoltan> dholbach:  sounds cool. I will push it to the SDK PPA
<mzanetti> rpadovani: this looks much better now, doesn't it?
<rpadovani> mzanetti: a lot :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: last nitpick: the size of the pulldownitem looks different for Notes and for Notebooks
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do you think there's something you can do about=
<mzanetti> ?
<rpadovani> let me check
<dpm> dholbach, no, I can't yet. I need to finish the script to import translations stats from branches instead of Launchpad
<dholbach> dpm, ah ok, gotcha
<dholbach> dpm, that means that we won't have info about strings which need review either, right?
<dholbach> I guess that's only possible with screen scraping because of the lack of API, right?
<dpm> dholbach, correct. Unfortunately we can only report untranslated strings (which includes "needs review" and "untranslated")
<dholbach> ok, gotcha
<wellsb> Could somebody do me a favor and run accounts-console show <id> for their ubuntuone account and let me know what the auth method and mechanism should be
<wellsb> Also what other fields should be present and populated
<dpm> dholbach, I might be able to put something together before the team call as a demo, but I'm not sure yet
<wellsb> account-console, rather
<dholbach> don't worry - I was just generally interested
<mzanetti> rpadovani: actually... it just seems to be like that... measuring the distance proves everything is fine
<mzanetti> rpadovani: approving
<mzanetti> rpadovani: oh... one last small thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/pullToRefresh/+merge/219251/comments/523812
<rpadovani> mzanetti: ack, I forgot it, the first version has hardcoded the refresh :P
<mzanetti> rpadovani: better this way :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti: done :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: err, nope :D that wen't wrong
 * rpadovani goes to take a coffe
<rpadovani> mzanetti: ok, after a coffee I hope I choose the right one :D
<rpadovani> pushed
<zsombi> (02:54:20 PM) nik90: zsombi: here are the steps I took to reproduce it, Open App -> Resize to Tablet Landscape Form -> Switch to Movies Tab -> Switch to Home Tab -> Resize to Phone Form -> Switch to Movies Tab -> Elements Missing Now
<zsombi> nik90: I did exactly the same, and I see the elements in Movies
<zsombi> (02:55:34 PM) nik90: zsombi: also the sidebar menu item which is missing also involves layouting http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/cliffhanger/convergence-1/view/head:/components/SidebarMenuItem.qml
<zsombi> nik90: that is the nested layout I was talking about
<zsombi> (03:36:55 PM) nik90: zsombi: we got a new alarm issue...in the clock app I create a data object and set the hours and minutes as set by the user in the UI. I then set the alarm.DaysofTheWeek to the day chosen by the user. However after saving the alarm, the alarm is saved for today instead of the day the user chose. This only happens for single type alarms.
<zsombi> nik90: do you get any error from the save opeartion?
<zsombi> operation I mean
<nik90> zsombi: I think my sdk package is somehow messed up since I cannot even see the home tab contents on a fresh app start. So I guess your branch is fine and my comp is the culprit here
<nik90> zsombi: no I don't get any error from the alarm save operation
<nik90> zsombi: it feels like it is ignoring the alarm.daysOfTheWeek variable
<nik90> renato_: ping
<renato_> nik90, hi
<zsombi> nik90: seems so... What happens if the dow is set to earlier day than the current one?
<nik90> renato_: I am seeing the invalid alarm status bug while editing an alarm. Your previous MP seemed to have fixed that issue while creating an alarm but not with editing the alarm though. As a result the clock app crashes while editing an alarm.
<nik90> renato_: Is this something we can work on at malta?
<nik90> zsombi: checking now
<renato_> nik90, do you have the but report?
<nik90> renato_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309057
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309057 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when trying to access a saved alarm" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> zsombi: no change...on setting the previous day, it still saves the alarm for today
<renato_> nik90, I will take a look on this until the end of the week
<nik90> renato_: thnx
<zsombi> nik90: then smells like the alarm is not adjusted.
<nik90> zsombi: the thing is I have not changed the alarm code in the clock app for almost a month now..so kinda weird it happens
<nik90> zsombi: I noticed it only today since the SDK tab regression was fixed in the latest image. So AP failure exposed this new bug
<zsombi> nik90: Open App ->enlarge to tablet size -> switch to Movies -> shrink to Phone -> Switch to Home -> enlarge to tablet ->switch to Movies -> shrink to Phone => then teh layout is empty!!!
<zsombi> nik90: the question is whether the regression has happened with teh last SDK update or somewhere else...
<nik90> zsombi: yes some combination of that causes the bug :P .. I feel like this whole nested layout issue with the visibility layout issue combined is rather confusing. I am in the process of starting a new branch which starts of with the basics of just the tab layouts.
<nik90> I think dissecting the branch will better help with the testing
<zsombi> nik90: yup
<nik90> zsombi: I will let you know when I finish it and then we can test your branch with it
<zsombi> ok
<renato_> popey, hi
<renato_> popey, how I can reproduce this bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355
<popey> hi renato_
<nik90> zsombi: Do you want to move the alarm bug for malta? I need to let lucasz know when we can expect a fix for this
<zsombi> nik90: not sure whether I'd have time for that in Malta, perhaps you shoudl give it right away so I can check it
<nik90> zsombi: I am creating a bug report with all the details and ping you the link
<popey> renato_: added a comment to the merge to say how to
<renato_> popey, thanks
<popey> np, lemme know if there's anything else I can do.
<zsombi> nik90: t1mp: damn! it's the Tabs which messes up the visible property now!
<nik90> zsombi: lol
<zsombi> t1mp: dude, we is your PageStack fix valid for Tabs as well?
<zsombi> t1mp: or you deal only with the Page items added as PageStack children? right?
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> let me read back
<t1mp> zsombi: that's only for children of PageStack
<t1mp> zsombi: and it does not set visibility, only active to false
<zsombi> t1mp: the issue we have is: Layouts is fixed now to not to mess up the visible property, but then Tabs is now screwing up the visible property of teh default layout :?
<zsombi> t1mp: but Tabs does alter the visible property, right?
<t1mp> yes, PageStack also when you push/pop something
<zsombi> t1mp: that's bad! we shoudl use the same technique as we do in Layouts: i.e. an internal invisible item to which we parent the hidden Pages/Tabs
<zsombi> t1mp: otherwise the Layoust property changes will not know what exactly was the original state of the visible property
<t1mp> zsombi: ehm
<t1mp> zsombi: now that you say it, that's how we do it :)
<t1mp> zsombi: the Page has a Tab parent that has a visibility
<t1mp> zsombi: did it break recently?
<zsombi> t1mp: then why do I get the inactive Tab's Page visible = false?
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1319401
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319401 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app alarms ignores the day set by the user" [Critical,Confirmed]
<t1mp> zsombi: I don't see code that updates the page's visibility
<t1mp> zsombi: but it becomes not visible when its parent is not visible right?
<zsombi> t1mp: yeah, unless there's an explicit binding on it... I cannot really do much about that seems :/
<t1mp> I don't see bindings for that either
<nerochiaro> artmello: do you still have the patched qtmultimedia set up that you used to test things yesterday ? I do have a new branch of camera-app that goes with that which would be great if you could try
<renato_> popey, which package I need to install to get: click-buddy
<artmello> nerochiaro: I dont but I can reinstall
<t1mp> zsombi: would you need something for the Tabs as well that makes Pages defined inside not active by default?
<nik90> renato_: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/02/click-buddy-and-you-how-to-test-your.html
<zsombi> t1mp: thinking
<nik90> renato_: tl;dr -> phablet-tools
<popey> renato_: $ dpkg -S `which click-buddy`
<popey> phablet-tools: /usr/bin/click-buddy
<popey> dammit, too slow.
<renato_> thanks ;)
<nik90> hehe
<zsombi> t1mp: seems the Layouts when used with Tabs, the altered visible property hurts big time...
<zsombi> t1mp: as when the layouts are changed, ivisible tabs do save the visible state of inactive tabs, which can be invisible :(
<zsombi> t1mp: so I'm restoring that one
<t1mp> zsombi: the Tab.visible?
<t1mp> zsombi: do you put the Tab in the layout, or the Tab.page?
<zsombi> t1mp: no, Tabs content is set invisible even if not set explicitly when the tab is hidden
<t1mp> tabs content = Tab.page??
<zsombi> Tab's Page has a Layouts, and that is messed
 * t1mp confused. show me the code that breaks
<zsombi> t1mp: Tab content = Tab { page Page { Layout {content}}}
<zsombi> t1mp: it's  amassive code :D
<t1mp> hmm
<renato_> popey, my calendar app is bigger than the screen, I can not access the toolbar
<t1mp> if the tab is inactive then you shouldn't see that Layout anyway?
<nik90> t1mp: its my app :)
<t1mp> nik90: you always break our stuff! ;-)
<nik90> t1mp: well I like to think that I am pushing the boundary for you :)
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, but the  layout saves the default state, Layout i sactive even if it's invisible
<t1mp> nik90: ahh then it is ok :)
<nerochiaro> artmello: yes please, would be great if you could test. the branch is lp:~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-supported-resolutions-trusty
<artmello> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> artmello: and the same qtmultimedia packages that are in the ppa
<nerochiaro> amanzi-team/ppa
<artmello> nerochiaro: ok
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: hmm.... maybe if the Layous are not active while invisible....
<nik90> zsombi: that could work..so when the tab becomes visible, the layout is applied correctly
<popey> renato_: i have seen that too.. not sure how to fix it..
<popey> nik90: have you seen that with calendar?
<popey> I know someone did, but I can't remember who
<nik90> popey: I dont follow...seen what?
<popey> 14:50:24 < renato_> popey, my calendar app is bigger than the screen, I can not access the toolbar
<popey> the calendar display overflow the edge of the phone
<nik90> popey: not me for sure
<popey> renato_: will have a dig when I get off this hangout
<zsombi> nik90: the problem is that the conditions won't be evaluated when the hidden Tab will get visible...
<renato_> popey, I found a workaround
<t1mp> zsombi: maybe a Tab is just a special type of Layout
<t1mp> zsombi: but lets not rewrite the Tab just yet :)
<zsombi> t1mp: right...
<popey> phew
<t1mp> zsombi: can you add layouts dynamically? ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: no
<balloons> popey, copy on calendar. I'll look at it
 * t1mp gotta go, bbl
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, would you mind if we move the Reminders meeting to tomorrow? Sorry for the short notice, but I'm trying to finish something for an upcoming call
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, or feel free to run the meeting without me too
<dpm> I don't have updates from Evernote yet
<rpadovani> dpm, np, for both is ok to have tomorrow :-)
<dpm> so essentially my agenda was to say awesome work in landing the new design, and review the new bugs after testing the new design
<dpm> rpadovani, ok, cool
<zsombi> nik90: ok, seems the visibility is fixed now...
<nik90> zsombi: how come? I thought the issue was in the tabs?
<nik90> I am happy still :)
<bfiller> popey: renato_ and I seeing weird problem with calendar being displayed huge with no toolbar when testing the MR's
<bfiller> popey: you guys aware of those?
<popey> bfiller: renato_ said he had a workaround - trunk doesn't do that
<zsombi> nik90: I was using PropertChanges for storing the previous visible state of the currentLayout. That was messing up here. I can see even the tabletLandscape labels
<bfiller> popey: right, trunk is fine
<popey> bfiller: so probably that needs re-merging with trunk
<renato_> popey, bfiller I fixed with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463016/
<bfiller> popey: tried that but no luck
<nik90> zsombi: wow...awesome...testing now
<zsombi> nik90: the change is not pushed yet!
<nik90> zsombi: oh .. jumped the gun
<bfiller> renato_: ok
<bfiller> popey: for one of the MR's we need a new dependency: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-syncmonitor0.1 - how is that handled with click?
<popey> bfiller: you don't, we have to seed that in the image
<bfiller> popey: that's what I thought
<zsombi> nik90: pull now
<popey> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic add a merge to that
<nik90> zsombi: My app works flawlessly! Awesome!
<nik90> zsombi: owe you one
<zsombi> nik90: :) just have to create a proper test case for it
<nik90> zsombi: hey I got one issue, I am unable to click/press on any of the cover art images. I thought the issue might be with my app, but I switched to the TV Tab which has no layouts enabled and there things work normally
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so the enabled is not set yet! nice finding!!!
<nik90> zsombi: this issue only happens in the tablet form.
<zsombi> nik90: ehh, I forgot teh code which disables the conditional layouts created :/
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I've fixed it. I'm in the middle of creating the test case to get the changes guarded, so you will get an update tomorrow
<nik90> zsombi: np..thnx for the fix..will test everything tomorrow again
<zsombi> nik90: awesome :)
<dpm> dholbach, so I've got the translations stats generator running locally, I'll put it somewhere online where django can run between today and tomorrow :)
<dpm> for the phone stats, that is
<popey> zbenjamin: bzoltan nash_  is having problems installing the sdk paste.ubuntu.com/7463499/
<nash_> :)
<nash_> >_<
<mhall119> bzoltan: nash_ here is having apt errors trying to install the SDK
<mhall119> nash_: can you paste the error message here?
<nash_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev ubuntu-sdk
<nash_> Reading package lists... Done
<nash_> Building dependency tree
<nash_> Reading state information... Done
<nash_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<nash_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<nash_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<nash_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<nash_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<nash_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nash_>  ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev : Depends: libqt5webkit5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: libqt5xmlpatterns5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qt3d5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qt5-default but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qtbase5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qtdeclarative5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qtlocation5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qtmultimedia5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qtscript5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qtsensors5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_>                        Depends: qttools5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<popey> mhall119: i already posted that above in a pastebin ☻
<mhall119> thanks popey :)
<nash_> :)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I am here
<nash_> is any way to solve my prob?
<bzoltan> nash_:  is that on Trusty? would you show me the `apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev`
<bzoltan> nash_: I need to know a bit more about your environment in order to help
<nash_> ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev:
<nash_>   Installed: (none)
<nash_>   Candidate: 1.126
<nash_>   Version table:
<nash_>      1.126 0
<nash_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<nash_> ubuntu 14.04
<bzoltan> nash_:  have you run `sudo apt-get update`?
<nash_> yes.
<nash_> added the ppa.and done that.
<nash_>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<nash_> Ign http://mirror1.ku.ac.th saucy-updates InRelease
<nash_> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security InRelease
<nash_> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<nash_> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<nash_> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<nash_> Ign http://mirror1.ku.ac.th saucy-backports InRelease
<nash_> Ign http://archive.canonical.com trusty InRelease
<nash_> Get:1 http://mirror1.ku.ac.th saucy-updates Release.gpg [933 B]
<nash_> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security Release.gpg [933 B]
<nash_> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<nash_> Get:3 http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg [72 B]
<nash_> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease
<nash_> Hit http://mirror1.ku.ac.th saucy-backports Release.gpg
<nash_> Hit http://archive.canonical.com trusty Release.gpg
<nash_> Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security Release [49.6 kB]
<ogra_> can you please use a pastebin ?
<nash_> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease
<nash_> Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release
<nash_> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease
<nash_> Get:5 http://mirror1.ku.ac.th saucy-updates Release [49.6 kB]
<ogra_> i.e. paste.ubuntu.com
<daker> nash_: no stop! :)
<nash_> Hit http://archive.canonical.com t
<nash_> bla bla
<nash_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nash_>  ubuntu-sdk : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev but it is not going to be installed
<nash_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<nash_> :D
<bzoltan> nash_:  please copy this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463611/  to a file, make it executable with `chmod +x file` and run it, and pastebin it
<ogra_> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers cuts of the bottom two rows if i click on "show all appliactions" for my entry
<mhall119> ogra_: I know, I ping'ed beuno about it already
<ogra_> ah, thanks
<ogra_> i like that it actually hides the embarassing ones though
<ogra_> he should probably not fix it :P
<beuno> mhall119, did you talk to Jonas?
<beuno> I don't remember that conversation  :)
<mhall119> beuno: it was a ping over the weekend, I don't think I talked to jonas about it yet, since it's only ogra_ that's affected and he cheated anyway
<ogra_> me ?!?
<ogra_> nevar !
<nik90> ogra_: omg you have 30 apps...how is that even remotely possible?
<nik90> ogra_: you and your web apps!
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i like them :)
<nik90> look at you smirking in that profile pic :P
<ogra_> *g*
<n4uah> :v
<ogra_> i could finish my "nightreader" app one day ... but i dont really want to go into concurrence with beru
<ogra_> so i would actually have a native app
<ogra_> (despite the fact that i use it every day for reading my ebooks and dont want to break it :P )
<ogra_> hmm, and i should finish my heating control app too
<ogra_> it is just that this doesnt come across so pressing during summer :P
<bzoltan> mhall119:  something broke the qtdeclarative5-friends0.2 on trusty and that blocks the Ubuntu SDK
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I am ripping it off from the SDK right now...
<balloons> nik90, ping
<nik90> balloons: ping
<nik90> pong i mena
<balloons> nik90, so let's touchbase on clock AP tests
<balloons> things seem to be getting worse, heh
<balloons> has renato gotten anywhere on the EDS issue?
<nik90> actually the AP tests are better..it is the components that are getting regressed
<nik90> I don't see the long alarm save times issue
<balloons> nik90, yes, I was being a little tongue in cheek. But the tests are doing there job
<nik90> balloons: there was another issue that cropped up recently which is the single alarm days issue
<nik90> balloons: if we fix that, then we are green
<balloons> nik90, so you believe this is fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1314533
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314533 in Ubuntu Clock App "Test fails on mako #3 utopic" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: well 1 AP test is still failing. Hence that bug is almost resolved
<balloons> nik90, well yes.. I mean basically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1319401 is the only outstanding issue, yes?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319401 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app alarms ignores the day set by the user" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: yup
<nik90> balloons: but if we mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1314533 as fixed, then the ci-team will see one failing test. So I thought of keeping it open until we resolve the alarm days issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314533 in Ubuntu Clock App "Test fails on mako #3 utopic" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: I am crossing my fingers that it can be done by friday.
<nik90> balloons: but yeah I need to start focusing on extending the AP tests range. popey and I discussed that the AP tests should also cover edge cases to ensure we don't regress in the future.
<balloons> nik90, yes obviously you are finding a good number of regressions now, given all that's happening
<balloons> whenever there is a new bug with clock, think about if you could increase coverage by writing a test to ensure that bit of functionality
<balloons> the testsuite grows organically this way
<nik90> true
<nik90> balloons: well to think about it, there was the bug about alarm status , I guess I can write a test to check the alarm status
<balloons> nik90, ideally the test comes with the fix, but barring that requiring a bug to opened so it doesn't get lost works
<nik90> balloons: well the fix was in EDS, so we missed the test due to that
<nik90> balloons: reporting a bug report now
<balloons> nik90, excellent.
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1319552
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319552 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Autopilot] Create a test to check the status of an alarm" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: you have any tags to track ap bug reports?
<balloons> nik90, needs-autopilot-test
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> balloons: any other things you had in mind to discuss?
<balloons> nik90, I don't think so. I just wanted to make sure things were moving on clock.. didn't want the test failures to hold things up for you, etc
<nik90> balloons: They are blocking some branches, but I am discussing that with the concerned developers to ensure I am not blocked for too long.
<nik90> balloons: so hopefully by next week in malta, I can get some good progress on some stuff like the new headers etc.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-15
<zsombi> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-dow-fix/+merge/219637
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good mornign dholbach
<dholbach> hey justCarakas
<JoeyChan> Morning guys,  my screenshot script seems deprecated, pls update me a new one  :)
<JoeyChan> seems this command not work ?       adb shell mirscreencast -m /tmp/mir_socket -n1
<dholbach> JoeyChan, try asking ogra in #ubuntu-touch
<JoeyChan> ok  thx  :)
<dholbach> I read in some changelog that he did something with mir screencasts, so he might know - or I'm misremembering
<dholbach> brb :)
<nik90> zsombi: hey, good morning. I am testing the alarm MP and will let you know how it goes.
<dholbach> dpm, popey: do you think it'd make sense to go through the list of core apps bugs and mark some of them as bitesize? or is this something you're already doing?
<dpm> dholbach, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize - but it wouldn't hurt going through them again
<dholbach> ok, makes sense :)
<dholbach> dpm, maybe we can do this at the sprint next week?
<dpm> sounds good :)
<dpm> we need to triage them too
<dholbach> I just thought of this as I filed a couple of small bugs related to packaging which should be very easy to fix
<dpm> I see quite a bit of Fix Committed ones that could be marked as Fix Released
<dholbach> great
<dpm> dholbach, do you happen to have written any scripts using bzrlib? I'm using it for generating the translations stats to check out the phone projects from LP. Works perfectly, but it asks me for my SSH key on every check out, which is a bit annoying if I want to put it in a cron job. Do you happen to know if it's possible to do anyonymous checkouts?
<dholbach> dpm, I think if you don't do "bzr launchpad-login" you should be fine
<dholbach> all rightie... moving over to the office now, I'll be there in a bit - dpm: if you want, I can call you on the phone - it's just a 10-15min walk to the office
<dpm> dholbach, sure. Check this out: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> great work dpm!
<dholbach> I'll call you in a few
<dholbach> brb
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Chip Day! :-D
<justCarakas> hmmm now I feel like one JamesTait
<JamesTait> justCarakas, you feel like a chocolate chip?  Do you look like one too?  What's it like?
<justCarakas> JamesTait: fantastic http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZUMoRYWhpcg/S-sHdKNYmDI/AAAAAAAAAAM/ivfVQrmT02c/s1600/cookie+man.jpg
<JamesTait> The internet never disappoints. :-P
<justCarakas> JamesTait: indeed :D
<ogra_> JoeyChan, make sure to have the latest version of phablet-tools installed (either in utopic or from the phablet-team PPA)
<ogra_> it has a fix for the screenshot tool
<JoeyChan> ogra_    oh really ?  what's the package name ?
<JoeyChan> I mean the tool's name
<JoeyChan> /usr/bin/phablet-screenshot ?   ogra_
<ogra_> yes
<JoeyChan> thx
<nik90> popey: If you have time, do you mind testing https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-dow-fix/+merge/219637
<nik90> popey: The reason I ask is that I have been getting some weird results...the first time I tested it it worked, but since then it keeps failing for me.
<nik90> popey: I am not sure If I am installing the package properly on the device.
<nik90> zsombi: ^
<nik90>  ,,,
<popey> nik90: a bit later, yes.
<nik90> popey: thnx
<justCarakas> popey:  when can I listen to the newest ubuntu-uk podcast ?
<popey> justCarakas: later this evening
<justCarakas> k thx
<dholbach> dpm, I updated the .pot files of 3 of the apps
<dholbach> elopio, around?
<dpm> dholbach, ah, cool, which ones?
<dholbach> dpm, sudoku, filemanager, terminal - I updated the bug and added MPs
<dpm> I'm now trying to generate the one for reminers
<dholbach> elopio, so regarding python3-thrift...
<zsombi> nik90: what kind of weird results you mean?
<dholbach> elopio, yes, I guess I could change the evernoter-sdk-python3 source package to build a python3-thrift binary package
<dholbach> elopio, I'll have a look at that in a bit
<rpadovani> dpm, I took a fast look to reminders, there are some strings without the i18n.tr prefix, be careful
<nik90> zsombi: the first time I tried it worked, but after that it doesn't...I tried reflashing phone and installing the package again to test it. But now I cannot get it to work at all.
<dholbach> elopio, the only problem I'm seeing is that it's not from thrift upstream
<nik90> zsombi: I installed the armhf deb package generated by jenkins
<zsombi> nik90: hehh?
<dholbach> elopio, for getting this into the archive it's a blocker AFAICS
<dholbach> elopio, also the version of the binary package might be a problem
<zsombi> nik90: weird...
<nik90> zsombi: which is why it is weird :)
<nik90> zsombi: that's why I have asked popey to test it later as well.
<dholbach> elopio, currently evernote sdk python is at 1.21 upstream, so that'd be the version of the python3-thrift binary package too
<nik90> zsombi: the thing is I cannot test this on my desktop since the EDS alarm status patch hasn't been backported to trusty unfortunately :/
<dholbach> elopio, in case thrift upstream ever releases a python3 version and the version string is lower, users of the PPA might be in trouble
<zsombi> nik90: the change affects one-time alarms only, so it should not affect the rest at all.
<dholbach> elopio, I'll summarise this in an email
<zsombi> nik90: use memory manager, th failure was teher too!
<zsombi> there
<dpm> dholbach, nice! http://pad.ubuntu.com/coreapps-pot-updates
<nik90> zsombi: it doesnt affect the others..I was only testing the single type alarms
<zsombi> nik90: on desktop I mean
<dpm> rpadovani, thanks for the heads up, will look at it
<nik90> zsombi: ok. I will remove EDS temporarilly to use the memory manager
<zsombi> nik90: simply set ALARM_MANAGER=memory and run the app on desktop
<zsombi> nik90: don't need to remove it, just run with the env var above set
<dholbach> elopio, another option would be to tear the python3 thrift bits out of of the everynote-sdk-python3 source, add a bit of build system and packaging and have them in its own source package with a deliberately low version number (like 0.0.0), so we guarantee updates will work
<dholbach> elopio, that's a bit more work though
<dholbach> dpm, music-app seems to have vthompson already on the case (fix commited)
<dpm> yep
<dpm> and calendar does not need an update
<dpm> just built the .pot now
<dholbach> dpm, calc the same (gang65)
<dholbach> dpm, can you check if another .pot file is in the po directory?
<dholbach> dpm, that happened to me for filemanager
<dpm> dholbach, at some point the apps were named from ubuntu-*-app to com.ubuntu.*, which affected the .pot file
<dpm> dholbach, the calc MP needs fixing, but in any case it does not need an update, I've locally built the pot to check: http://pad.ubuntu.com/coreapps-pot-updates
<dpm> so I'm guessing the filemanager .pot file had not been updated since then. In that case, a bzr rename might be the best thing to do
<nik90> zsombi: I just did...The MP works to an extent. The first time I create an alarm for Monday it saves it to today (thur). I edit and try again, and then it works.
<nik90> zsombi: can you test with the clock app and see if it works
<zsombi> nik90: do you set the dayOfWeek explicitly? If the dayOfWeek is not changed from AutoDetect, then it will save it to the current day
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I set it explicity to some other day..but the first time it still saves to today.
<dholbach> dpm, ok
<dpm> rpadovani, at a glance, do you know which messages from reminders were missing translation?
<dholbach> dpm, done
<zsombi> nik90: when I try to save an alarm @ Monday 12:00 AP, I get error code 2
<zsombi> nik90: which means the date is wrong...
<nik90> zsombi: yeah. While saving the alarm, I use the date object which initiates with today's date and time. The time is then modified as set by the user. And then the daysOftheWeek is set
<zsombi> nik90:still
<rpadovani> dpm, mhh nope, I'm not able to check now, sorry
<zsombi> nik90: I do the same in the test cases, and passes there...
<nik90> zsombi: hmm, I will check the variable outputs just before the alarm is saved by the API.
<nik90> zsombi: okay so just before saving an alarm for 12:00 AM Mon, the alarm.date = Thu May 15 00:00:00 2014 GMT+0200, alarm.daysoftheweek = 128
<zsombi> ok, good
<nik90> zsombi: but yet I get the alarm error code 2
<zsombi> same here, in the checkOneTime()
<zsombi> nik90: it does not adjust the date, that's why... for some reason it sees that Thursday is in the daysOfWeek...
<zsombi> nik90: actually is! 128 is AutoDetect! So the app doesn't have the Monday set at all!
<zsombi> nik90: there's something wron in the app then
<nik90> zsombi: yeah
<nik90> zsombi: Should I set the alarm.date before setting the alarm.daysoftheweek or after?
<dpm> dholbach, awesome. Would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1317683-update-template/+merge/219669 ?
<nik90> zsombi: I outputted the value of dayoftheweek whenever it changes. And it has the correct value right until I set the alarm.date. After that it changes to 128
<zsombi> nik90: now that you are saying, the setDate turns the dayOfWeek to AutoDetect :/
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps we should remove that
<zsombi> nik90: it only does for OneTime alarms
<nik90> zsombi: yup
<zsombi> nik90: the doc doesn't say anything about that, so I will simply cut that off
<nik90> zsombi: so I guess you need to only modify your current MP to do that
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<zsombi> nik90: just did, and tested, the text sais Next Alarm 12:00 AM, Alarm\n Once on Mon
<nik90> zsombi: :-D
<zsombi> nik90: pushed an update
<dpm> dholbach, awesome, thanks. I think now all required templates are up-to-date. I'll wait for Jenkins to do the auto-landing, then I'll update my stats page and we'll be ready for the call for translations
<dholbach> cool :)
<nik90> zsombi: will wait for jenkins to create a deb and then install it on my phone
<zsombi> there's something wrong with Jenkins... it takes ages to update the diff...
<nik90> charles: are we ready to get https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/hw-alarms-api/+merge/210592 merged?
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<mihir> popey: could you top aprrove this MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1280598/+merge/218272
<mihir> popey:  thanks :)
<nik90> t1mp, kalikiana_ : Would one of you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-dow-fix/+merge/219637 today pls? The MP fixes a clock app regression which is causing AP tests to fail. It is important that this lands on the phone by tomorrow
<zsombi> nik90: not sure whether it will land tomorrow though...
<nik90> zsombi: because it requires more fixes to go to the staging before pushing an update to the phone?
<bzoltan1> hello appdevs, is there a specific reason not to set "on" the CLICK_MODE option inthe CMakeList.txt by default? It would make the apps work well with the cmake by default.
<bzoltan1> popey: ^
<bzoltan1> mhall119: ^^
<zsombi> nik90: we could grab it and have it separate from staging, the problem is the pace of landing :/
<nik90> zsombi: ah..hmm..the thing is I have pending MP for the clock app which are almost 2-3 weeks old due to AP failures :/
<nik90> zsombi: I will talk to sil2100 to see if this can be done on Monday at the least
<zsombi> nik90: we're trying our best. this bug has been noticed pretty late...
<nik90> zsombi: true but the reason for that was due to the previous tabs regression in the SDK.
<nik90> zsombi: but I understand. I can wait
<zsombi> nik90: yup... I see AP tests are again having hickups on the MR
<dholbach> bzoltan1, do you think anyone on your team could help out over here? https://plus.google.com/115563650741463848565/posts/4Ln2epxNBk5
<bzoltan1> dholbach: sure, I drag t1mp in ...he can help ^
<dholbach> awesome
<t1mp> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hey t1mp - I was just wondering who could help answer https://plus.google.com/115563650741463848565/posts/4Ln2epxNBk5
<t1mp> dholbach: where do I find the source for that project?
<t1mp> dholbach: actually, I can guess what's wrong without the source, I'll comment now
<dholbach> t1mp, great, thanks
<dholbach> JoeyChan unfortunately is not on IRC right now and https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app does not look like he pushed his work to LP
<t1mp> dholbach: ok. I wrote some suggestions on g+
<dholbach> awesome, thanks!
<dholbach> elopio, I likely won't have time to look into it today :/
<dpm> t1mp, I noticed another header issue with Music on image #28: it seems like the app's screen is pulled to the top and appears behind the header
<dholbach> dpm, I reached out to the chinese team about the translations
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<nik90> dpm: if they are using a flickable in their page, they need to set clip to true to avoid that situation
<nik90> t1mp: can you confirm if I am correct ^^
<dpm> t1mp, and Reminders has the same issue: content appears below the header, blank toolbars appear too. Actually Reminders ends up pretty broken after the new header landing :/
<dpm> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> yes, it does
<mzanetti> I enabled clipping in the Listview for now
<mzanetti> dpm: huh? shouldn't be broken
<dpm> mzanetti, try to open a note - there is no header and the toolbar is blank, so you cannot go back
<mzanetti> t1mp: but while we're at it, I followed your mail to upgrade to the new headers and noticed that the icons show up not only in the header but also in the middle of the page
<mzanetti> do you think I did something wrong?
<t1mp> dpm, nik90 is it this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1201094
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1201094 in Ubuntu File Manager App "App content visible behind tab header" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> I just turned on the new headers and wrapped the ToolbarItem's content in an Action {}
<t1mp> mzanetti: you are not the first one to encounter that https://plus.google.com/115563650741463848565/posts/4Ln2epxNBk5
<dpm> t1mp, well, it's the same effect, but that's an old bug
<t1mp> dpm: it is still open for ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nik90> t1mp: that's the bug
<t1mp> dpm, nik90 I think it should not happen. I have a meeting now but I'll look into it afterwards
<nik90> t1mp: ok
<dpm> thanks t1mp. When you're done with the meeting: any ideas about the blank toolbars in Reminders?
<dpm> do we need to set that deprecatedToolbar property or something like that until we do the proper migration?
<mzanetti> t1mp: ah, another one: elideMode is not turned on on the title. it overlaps with the icons
<nik90> mzanetti: that is fixed in the staging branch
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> perfect
<nik90> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/elide/+merge/219437
<mzanetti> just tried the new header for the first time yesterday night
<mzanetti> and noticed those two things
<nik90> mzanetti: do you have the link to the qml file which causes the blank toolbar?
<nik90> mzanetti: I like to take a look at why that happends
<mzanetti> blank toolbar?
<nik90> s/happends/happens
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah the bug dpm was mentioning above
<nik90> dpm> thanks t1mp. When you're done with the meeting: any ideas about the blank toolbars in Reminders?
<kalikiana_> zsombi: nik90: I approved the alarm fix… we'll need to see if J passes it, though, as it fails all the time right now
<mzanetti> nik90: ah. didn't see that myself yet. but its in lp:reminders-app
<mzanetti> nik90: in src/app/qml/reminders.qml most likely
<nik90> kalikiana_: ah thnx..I will keep an eye on the jenkins
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx..will take a look
<mzanetti> nik90: that said, there might well be an issue with the reminders code. given that it does some fancy things to transform between phone and tablet
<nik90> mzanetti: I thought you were using Ubuntu.Layouts, no?
<mzanetti> nik90: no. I probably should tho
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok..
<nik90> dpm: I think I found the issue with the NotesPage toolbar :)
<popey> bfiller: there's a camera (269) and gallery (967) waiting in the click store - has AP been run on these clicks ?
<popey> (on device)
<n4uah> hello is anyone here?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: what does that CMake option do?
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti do we have meeting? I use yesterday event's link
<dpm> rpadovani, sorry, I'll have to pass today too, I apologise :( . Feel free to run the meeting if you want, and we can have a chat tomorrow, where I should have more time
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do you want to hangout nevertheless?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, as you wish, I have nothing to say you about reminder
<nik90> mzanetti: mind if I join? I have some idea about the toolbars
<mzanetti> nik90: ofc I don't mind if you join.
<mzanetti> ok, lets do the meeting then
<rpadovani> nik90, \o/ do you have link?
<nik90> rpadovani: no I dont
<rpadovani> nik90, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/ZGF2aWQucGxhbmVsbGFAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.4gsate3vsqlj03tqqnsqgbl8i8
<saiarcot895> Hi, is it possible to disable building ddebs in sbuild? From PPA build logs, there is a line that seems to does this. (dh_strip debug symbol extraction: disabling for PPA build)
<bzoltan> mhall119: enables click mode build by default
<t1mp> mzanetti: thanks for checking the new header :)
<t1mp> mzanetti: the lack of elide is fixed in an MR, just needs time to land
<t1mp> mzanetti: could you report a bug for the tools showing in the middle of the page?
<mzanetti> t1mp: sure
<wellsb>  #ubuntu-touch
<t1mp> mzanetti: thanks
<t1mp> nik90 / dpm: was there another bug you mentioned while I was in the meeting? About a blank toolbar showing?
<nik90> t1mp: yeah dpm was mentioning it, but during my run, I couldn't reproduce it.
<nik90> t1mp: btw do we need to import "Ubuntu.Unity.Action 1.0 as UnityActions" in order to use the Actions?
<nik90> I remember seeing it in some system apps
<t1mp> nik90: that import is in MainView, so apps did not need to import it anyway
<t1mp> nik90: maybe it was needed a long time ago, before we had Actions in uitk
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok
<t1mp> it was there for HUD support when uitk did not support hud yet.
<nik90> I guess I need to ask the music-app devs to remove it
<t1mp> and now, hud doesn't work anymore anyway. When we have time we will see if we can make the Ubuntu.Unity.Action dependency of UITK optional (only when HUD/unity is available)
<mzanetti> t1mp: here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1319861
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319861 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[new header/toolbar] Actions are painted in header AND in the middle of the page" [Undecided,New]
<popey> JamesTait: beuno: "Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later."
<beuno> hm
<JamesTait> o_O
<beuno> popey, there was  rollout going on, try once more?
<popey> beuno: same
<beuno> popey, digging
<popey> ta
<t1mp> mzanetti: thank you
<t1mp> mzanetti: did you define your tools with tools: ToolbarActions { ... }, or did you have ToolbarActions { id: toolbarActions }; tools: toolbarActions?
<mzanetti> t1mp: hmm... don't remember. if that's import to know for you I can reproduce it
<mzanetti> t1mp: ah... not I get it... its the outer container
<mzanetti> t1mp: that one is with tools: ToolbarActions {}
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> the ToolbarActions used to be re-parented to the toolbar, but not anymore. That's why it shows up in a "random" place now
<t1mp> I just don't know why I never got that when testing
<nik90> t1mp: so is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468179/ correct?
<t1mp> nik90: yes, looks good to me
<nik90> t1mp: is there a plan to replace ToolbarItems with HeaderItems or similar?
<t1mp> nik90: only I don't know what will happen to the popover pointer, since the button shown in the header is not that ToolbarButton but a new button created from the action
<t1mp> nik90: there is a plan for a new header API, see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit (work in progress)
<bfiller> popey: not sure, can you point me at the clicks and I'll run AP on them?
<popey> bfiller: it's okay, I've done camera, will do gallery next
<bfiller> popey: I believe gallery will have a known failure that we are still working on
<popey> ok
<bfiller> popey: this test is known to fail: gallery_app.tests.test_album_view.TestAlbumView.test_add_photo
<popey> ok
<t1mp> nik90: feel free to comment/suggest stuff in the header api doc, or to add to the requirements
<t1mp> nik90: we want to make it perfect and not something we need to change again soon, so there are a lot of iterations. The plan is to finish it in Malta
<nik90> t1mp: ooh that's close..yeah I will take a look today and tomorrow
<t1mp> cool
<nik90> t1mp: awesome you are giving us the capability the change the header style! woohoo!
<t1mp> heh. That was in my proposal, I just finished discussing with zsombi and he didn't like that too much
<t1mp> nik90: if you have good use cases for that, please add it to the requirements :)
<nik90> t1mp: ah so zsombi is trying to constrain us.. :D .. will try to think of some compelling arguments
<t1mp> nik90: yeah, and I try to be lazy^W^Wgive you freedom to implement your own stuff so we don't have to put every functionality in uitk ;)
<nik90> t1mp: lol
<popey> beuno: fixed?
<beuno> popey, trying to, matiasb is following
<popey> ok
<dpm> t1mp, yeah, you can reproduce the blank toolbar by just running reminders on the image
<dpm> it has no actions
<t1mp> dpm: what's the easiest way to get reminders-app on my phone?
<dpm> t1mp, install it from the store? :-)
<sergiusens> lol lol
<sergiusens> :-)
<t1mp> I don't see it
 * t1mp going through the list again
<sergiusens> t1mp: use the 'search' :-)
<dpm> t1mp, when you start the app, you'll be prompted to use an Evernote Sandbox account. You can create one in a couple of minutes at https://sandbox.evernote.com
<t1mp> dpm: I created an evernote sandbox account but still reminders-app says No account available
<matiasb> popey: hi, could you please try accepting changes again in devportal? trying to track the issue
<t1mp> dpm: I am reading the reminders-app source code, and I noticed something,
<t1mp> dpm: in reminders.qml, the Tabs are placed inside the PageStack, but they are never pushed on the PageStack
<popey> matiasb: one worked, one didnt
<t1mp> dpm: there is an upcoming change in UITK that needs the Tabs to be pushed to the PageStack (for example in PageStack's onCompleted), or define the Tabs outside of the PageStack
<t1mp> dpm: see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/80-betterActive/+merge/219093
<matiasb> popey: ack
<popey> camera worked, sudoku didnt
<t1mp> dpm: webbrowser app was doing something similar, see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/webbrowser-app/fix-pagestack/+merge/219560 how it is fixed there
<dpm> mzanetti, ^^ (regarding t1mp's comment)
<dpm> elopio, balloons, any ideas why this is failing? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1317683-update-template/+merge/219669
<t1mp> dpm: I'm flashing a new image now, and I'll test again after that
<dpm> cool, thanks t1mp
<elopio> dpm: something looks wrong on autopilot.
<elopio> I'll ask on their channel.
<dpm> thanks elopio
<t1mp> rpadovani: hello
<t1mp> mzanetti: what I said to dpm before about the Tabs in reminders not being pushed on the PageStack is incorrect. The code is there but I overlooked it. :)
<mzanetti> t1mp: ok :) sorry. I haven't had the time yet to look into the reminders issue
<t1mp> mzanetti: I made some changes in UITK that would break your app if you don't push those Tabs on the PageStack
<t1mp> mzanetti: and I missed the line of code where you do that :) should be fine
<t1mp> mzanetti: although I cannot test it, because reminders-app always tells me to make an account even though I have one :s
<mzanetti> t1mp: for now you need an account on sandbox.evernote.com
<mzanetti> we hope to get approval from evernote to switch to production servers soon
<rpadovani> t1mp, hello
<t1mp> mzanetti: I created an account on sandbox.evernote.com and added in on my phone, but it appears that reminders-app doesn't see it
<mzanetti> t1mp: hmm... that shouldn't be... sounds like a bug then
<t1mp> rpadovani: hi. Sorry for bothering you, I wanted to ask you the same as I was asking dpm and mzanetti about. I thought there was something wrong with the reminders-app code, but I was mistaken and it is fine
<t1mp> rpadovani: except that I cannot use the app because it cannot see my account
 * mzanetti tries
<t1mp> I got the confirmation email: "Successfully connected Evernote account to Evernote app on Ubuntu" (twice, I deleted the app, rebooted re-added, didn't work)
<rpadovani> t1mp, np, I was afaik. I do a fresh install then I'll try, I ping you in ~15 minutes
<t1mp> rpadovani: ok
<t1mp> thanks
<t1mp> rpadovani, mzanetti if you are feeling adventurous and want to try out the new header, set 'useDeprecatedToolbar' of your MainView to false :)
<mzanetti> t1mp: I'll try it with xbmcremote first
<rpadovani> t1mp, yes, we discussed about it today, there are some issues but hope to fix soon :-)
<t1mp> mzanetti: that looks like a cool app :) unfortunately I don't have an xbmc box to use it with
<mzanetti> t1mp: heh... if you have a TV and use it from time to time, get a raspberry pi and install openelec on it. its worth it
<mzanetti> altough I use it 80% of the time as music player with tv turned off and controlling it though xbmcremote
<mzanetti> t1mp: hmm... seems I can reproduce the issue with the login now. I'm sure it was working a few days ago
<mzanetti> rpadovani: seems we have a problem D:
<rpadovani> mzanetti, that's strange, isn't friday
<mzanetti> close enough
<rpadovani> any idea?
<mzanetti> not yet... no...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, on trusty desktop last revision works fine, so it's something about unicorn / online accounts
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, I'm afraid so
<andrewrk> hey I'm trying to copy a package to my PPA and I'm getting "source contains expired files". what's the deal with that?
<andrewrk> ah looks like launchpad deleted the files, so there's no way to get them
<mzanetti> rpadovani: accounts.count is and stays always 0. indicates an issue with the accounts plugin
<danielbeck_> Hi. What should I use to develop apps: the ubuntu-sdk package  included in  Ubuntu 14.04 or the one from the SDK Release PPA (ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa)?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, will we do a patch or we waiting for settings guys?
<rpadovani> danielbeck_, if you are on 14.04 the one from PPA
<nik90> danielbeck_: the one from the PPA
<nik90> danielbeck_: only if you are running the latest ubuntu devel release would you not require the PPA
<pikachuza_> hey all
<pikachuza_> i would like to know where i can find out more about the difference between lenses and scopes?
<pikachuza_> All the lense examples are in python whilst the scopes are in c++
<pikachuza_> I assume a lense is a "panel" like apps and scopes live in a lense
<pikachuza_> is there a single language one can use to write both? Preferably not c++ :)
<danielbeck_> nik90: There is only ubuntu-cordova-2.8 in the PPA. I read on a blog that ubuntu switched to  3.4 or at least wanted to do so. Is 2.8 the version I should use?
<nik90> danielbeck_: that I am not sure about..
 * nik90 has no idea about the web apps progress
<danielbeck_> nik90: ok, thanks
<popey> matiasb: beuno any update on when the store will be fixed?
<pikachuza_> so can anyone let me know the difference between lenses and scopes?
<beuno> popey, it seems to be intermittent
<beuno> it's been handed off to james_w`
<james_w`> it seems fine now
<james_w`> popey: are you still getting problems?
<popey> yes
<popey> i tried again 15 mins ago just before I asked
<popey> and again
<james_w`> popey: yeah, seems to be intermittent
<james_w`> less frequent now than earlier
<james_w`> if there's something you are trying to do then retrying might get you through
<popey> james_w`: just tried 10 times in a row
<james_w`> wow
<james_w`> ok
<james_w`> well
<james_w`> we're not getting oopses for those
<james_w`> so maybe you've found a second problem
<james_w`> popey: what error are you getting if any?
<popey> Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later.
<james_w`> ok
<popey> james_w`: just tried another one and it worked.
<james_w`> ok
<popey> go back to my first one and it failed
<popey> different screens though, one was an initial approval, the failing one is an updated app
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/729/ worked
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/144/changerequest/ failed
<james_w`> ah
<james_w`> that's something specific to sudoko
<james_w`> 2014-05-15 16:18:40,282 - devportal.utilities - ERROR - Could not update upload [400]: com.ubuntu/sudoku/com.ubuntu.sudoku_1.1.194_all.click, Published ({u'path': [u'No such path.']})
<james_w`> popey: so the updown server is out of date for the sudoku app, so we'll have to fix that up
<pikachuza> is this channel meant to provide support for developers looking to write apps on Ubuntu? If not please let me know the right channel. thanks
<popey> pikachuza: sure.
<pikachuza> great. thanks popey
<popey> How can I help?
<pikachuza> not sure if my last question came through or if it was anwsered. I got disconnected. I would like someone to point me in the direction of a page that explains the difference between lenses and scopes.
<pikachuza> Also all the lense examples are in python and scopes in c++?
<pikachuza> Can one use a common language for both? My understanding is lenses contain scopes? thanks
<popey> pikachuza: are you thinking desktop (unity 7) or phone (unity 8)?
<popey> Because my answer will differ ☻
<pikachuza> desktop for now.
<pikachuza> I don't have a phone/tablet running unity 8
<popey> My understanding is that a lens presents the data from one or more scopes.
<popey> So you could have 3 scopes, flickr, facebook, G+, and a "photo lens" which pulls pictures from those three data sources - scopes.
<popey> mhall119: ^ is that right? ☻
<mhall119> so lenses and scopes used to be different things
<mhall119> lenses were the dash sections (apps, music, files, etc) and scopes fed data into them
<mhall119> but they've evolved now so that they are both scopes, just different kinds of scopes
<mhall119> so you can have a full page that is just one scopes (such as Amazon in Unity 8) or an aggregating scope that searches multiple other scopes (like the current apps, music and video scopes on Unity 8)
<pikachuza> ah thanks. mhall119 is that for Unity 7 & 8 or is Unity 7 still separate?
<mhall119> the old lingo has stuck around though, mostly because "lens" is easier to type than "aggregating scope"
<pikachuza> ok so I should look for aggregating scope in the docs.
<mhall119> pikachuza: both, but more so for Unity 8
<pikachuza> ok but if i was going to start dev work I should probably just stick with aggregate scope
<pikachuza> ?
<pikachuza> I am aiming at the desktop initially but would like to future proof a bit :)
<mhall119> pikachuza: I don't think they have different classes
<pikachuza> mhall119  ok cool. Scopes only have c++ bindings at the moment too it seems. Is this correct?
<mhall119> aggregate scopes are just an implementation of a scope that searches other scopes, rather than some other source of data
<mhall119> pikachuza: yes, though go bindings are in the works
<popey> when are you planning to release this?
<pikachuza> mhall119 - that clears some things up.
<popey> if it's gonna take a while, I'd aim for unity 8
<mhall119> happy to help :)
<pikachuza> popey - i saw Jono's posting on g+ about the first 200 devs :) Inspired me to tackle this item on my todo list. Getting on the first 200 list isn't paramount but it provides an added incentive :)
<popey> In that case you wanna go unity8
<pikachuza> mhall119 - that would be great.
<popey> the pioneers page is for phone/tablet/converged desktop apps
<pikachuza> popey can you dev for unit8 in 14.04?
<popey> You certainly can!
<pikachuza> cool
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/ click get started ☻
<pikachuza> will investigate furhter.
<popey> ← on 14.04 here
<popey> super!
<jose> popey: have a min like to test an app works?
<popey> sure thing!
<jose> it's in the store, but I want to be 100% sure it works
<popey> ircpuzzles?
<jose> yeah
<popey> already installed on my device :D
<pikachuza> mhall119 - I need to brush up my c++ skills. Will be in contact. Doing some reading up now and will start the project on the weekend.
<jose> yay! \o/
<jose> popey: thanks for installing and testing :)
<popey> jose: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-15-211244.png
<popey> i haven't tested yet ☻
<jose> well, I can say that's the page we expect at first :P
<popey> jose: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-15-211318.png
<mhall119> pikachuza: the pioneers page lists people with Click packages in the new store, and while we are working hard to let developers publish scopes through that store I don't think it's supported yet
<jose> how does the stats one look?
<jose> that's the most important I would say
<pikachuza> mhall119 so those are full apps then? Not scopes?
<mhall119> pikachuza: currently only apps, yes
<mhall119> which are far easier to write than scopes anyway :)
<pikachuza> mhall119 mmm ok, thats better actually because then I can use html5/javascript. Is Java an option too?
<mhall119> no java, not unless you package the entire JVM with your app
<pikachuza> mhall119 I am a java dev and a reluctant javascript developers :)
<mhall119> but HTML5/Javascript yes
<pikachuza> :(
<pikachuza> ok
<mhall119> and QML/Javascript too, which is amazing to work with
<pikachuza> yeah, javascript does grow on you
<pikachuza> :)
<mhall119> pikachuza: I can sympathize, I did Java dev for years and still mostly hate Javascript
<popey> jose: well, it worked.
<jose> \o/
<mhall119> javascript in QML is nicer because you don't get hit with all the DOM stuff
<popey> jose: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-15-211635.png
<jose> woohoo!
<pikachuza> mhall119 - its grows on you though like mildew on a dank troll  :)
<jose> writing that webapp was quite simple and straightforward
<mhall119> pikachuza: heh, well said
<mhall119> pikachuza: have you written an Android app?
<pikachuza> yeah, it does look much easier than scopes for me because of the c++ barrier but its a bit more work than a scope. Probably more than a weekend and I have an awesome scope idea
<pikachuza> Will need to work on the app idea a bit and it will take a little longer but i will probably go that route
<pikachuza> btw - is it possible for a developer to add an online account type?
<mhall119> also in the works to be able to do that from your click package
<mhall119> kenvandine: ^^ what's the ETA on being able to add online accounts from an app?
<kenvandine> mhall119, i think you can now
<kenvandine> mhall119, using the app-access api
<kenvandine> which i've never used :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, here's the merge from mardy for friends-app adding it
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/friends-app/app-access2/+merge/211717
<kenvandine> as an example
<mhall119> kenvandine: I think he's asking about adding a new provider
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i see :)
<mhall119> I could be wrong, but I think that's what he was going for
<kenvandine> i didn't read the scrollback :)
<kenvandine> as a click package, that hasn't landed... cwayne would know the status
<james_w`> popey: changes accepted on sudoku
<popey> thanks james_w`
<james_w`> thanks for reporting it
<popey> np
<daker> popey: yo
<popey> daker: yo!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-16
<ranaug82> how am I supposed  install the ubuntu touch emulator?
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> dpm: hi
<dpm> morning mzanetti
<mzanetti> dpm: FYI: also the accounts plugin seems broken
<mzanetti> dpm: can't log in to reminders any more
<mzanetti> dpm: I quickly debugged it, and the Accounts {} item always says 0 accounts, even though there is one in system settings
<dpm> mzanetti, argh, with which image?
<mzanetti> latest promoted
<dpm> which one is that? I'm on #28
<mzanetti> dpm: I tend to think its either accounts or the evernote accounts plugin
<mzanetti> dpm: let me check
<dpm> on #28 it works, but I'm not sure I'm using the latest
<mzanetti> dpm: Its 30 or 31
<justCarakas> good morning all :-)
<dpm> mardy, any ideas of known issues with online accounts on image #30 or #31? ^^
<dpm> it seems Reminders is no longer being able to access accounts
<dpm> or any API changes?
<mzanetti> dpm: given that the Ubuntu one account still works, its most likely the evernote-plugin
<dpm> ok, let me upgrade the image to check myself
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: my fault, I forgot about reminders app -- I need to make a branch and propose that for merging
<mzanetti> dpm: ah cool if you know the solution already :)
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: no API changes, but a big behavioural change: in order to be able to use an account, the app first has to request access to it
<mzanetti> err. mardy ^^
<dpm> mardy, would it be possible to do that today? Evernote are reviewing the app with promoted images, and if they use the latest, they'll find out that the app is broken
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: I did that for friends-app: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/friends-app/app-access2/+merge/211717
<mardy> for reminders app the diff should be smaller, I'll start working on it immediately
<dpm> awesome, thanks mardy
<mardy> mzanetti, dpm: FYI, existing accounts will continue to work; it's the new accounts, who won't work
<dpm> ack, thanks
<mzanetti> mardy: yep. that's why it took us so long to figure its broken :)
<dpm> mzanetti, regarding the issues with the new header (blank toolbars, Reminders tab page content behind the header), what do you think we should do? Do you know if there is a quick workaround we can use to still use the toolbars, or should we migrate to the new headers immediately?
<mzanetti> dpm: I still haven't tried
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm thinking of the quickest solution for Evernote not to end up with an app that they can't use
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: . ok. will take a look today
<dpm> t1mp, do you have any suggestions on what we can do? I think you looked at Reminders yesterday too ^
<dpm> thanks mzanetti
<dpm> elopio, around?
<elopio> dpm: o/
<dpm> hey! :)
<dpm> elopio, thanks for the quick response. So I'm happy to approve your branch and it seems to make Jenkins happy too.
<dpm> elopio, is that all that will be needed to unblock landings?
<elopio> dpm: yes, your branch should be good now.
<elopio> mine and carla's still miss thrift.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Endangered Species Day! :-D
<justCarakas> JamesTait: you should have said happy ubuntu naming day :p
<dpm> elopio, yes. Let's have a look at it after we get the app itself back in shape. For now the first step is to get CI working again to land the (unrelated, but critical) Online Accounts fix
<justCarakas> or ubuntu anymal day
<justCarakas> *animal
<JamesTait> I was just thinking if I were an endangered species I probably wouldn't be very happy....
<justCarakas> hahaha :p
<justCarakas> I would, they would encourage me to have sex all the time :D
<JamesTait> Well that's a different way of looking at it! :)
<justCarakas> always look on the bright side of life :D
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access2/+merge/219798
<mardy> oh, I forgot to translate a string, adding one commit now...
<t1mp> dpm: you mean w.r.t. the account problem that I had? For that I have no idea
<dpm> mardy, awesome, thanks! So a few questions: 1) Does this work at all on the desktop? 2) Does this add the functionality of going back to the app after having set up the account in System Settings?
<dpm> t1mp, what account problem?
<t1mp> dpm: for reminders, I couldn't use it on the phone. It always said I needed an account, but I made an evernote sandbox account and configured it on the phone
<t1mp> mzanetti and rpadovani confirmed it yesterday and were looking into it
<dpm> t1mp, ah, yes, we discussed it this morning and it was due to a change of behaviour with online accounts. Could you try this branch? It should fix the issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access2/+merge/219798
<mardy> dpm: I tested it on the desktop only, as I wrote in the MP description
<mardy> dpm: the UI flow on unity8 is not perfect yet, that will come when bug 1230091 is fixed
<ubot5> bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[enhancement] Trusted Session surface management (required for appstore app trust model), modal subwindows" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230091
<dpm> mardy, yes, I know, but from the description I cannot figure out whether it loads online accounts on the desktop or not
<dpm> I'm building the branch now, but I wanted to have some context on what to expect
<mardy> dpm: ah, well, on the desktop it works if you have ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts installed
<mardy> dpm: actually, I forgot to add a dependency in debian/control
<dpm> yes, that's exactly what I was going to ask :)
<mardy> dpm: is that an acceptable dependency? Do you expect people to be running reminders-app on the unity7 desktop (beside developers)?
<dpm> mardy, I very much so expect people to be running any core apps to test convergence, not only developers, but early adopters
<dpm> how many extra deps does it pull? The whole of unity?
<dpm> 8
<mardy> dpm: no, just a few online-accounts related stuff
<dpm> ah, cool
<mardy> dpm: I just pushed one more commit to add the dependency
<dpm> mardy, thanks. And about question 2)  ?
<mzanetti> dpm: what exactly is the issue with the empty toolbars? I just built latest trunk and it seems fine
<dpm> mzanetti, I cannot longer reproduce it on #32. And also I cannot reproduce the content behind header, which is good
<nik90_> t1mp: hey it seems you fixed the tabBarStyle warnings at https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-warning-TabBarStyle/+merge/219687 .. nice :)
<mzanetti> dpm: I think the content behind the header was fixed with the new design branch. We enabled clipping on the listview
<nik90_> zsombi: Hi, Does your layouts-visibility branch have the enabled fix we talked about before?
<dpm> mzanetti, the issue was still there using trunk and image #28, but it only affected the reminders tab. In any case, it seems it's fine now on image #32
<t1mp> nik90_: yes. I don't know why the warning started to appear, but it became annoying
<Laney> did ItemSelector change API?
<Laney> It looks like it used to have a selectedIndex
<Laney> but now that doesn't exist?
<Laney> no, hang on
<t1mp> nik90_: are you working on weather-app?
<nik90_> t1mp: nope..me the clock guy
<t1mp> nik90_: I saw your name here ;) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/trunk/changes
<nik90_> t1mp: :) .. m-b-o is the main weather app guy
<t1mp> nik90_: ok, thanks
<t1mp> m-b-o: hello
<m-b-o> t1mp: hi
<t1mp> I updated the ubuntu-ui-toolkit recently to fix this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1317902
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317902 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[pageStack] PageStack shows the title of a page not pushed into the stack" [Critical,Fix committed]
<t1mp> m-b-o: but my fix breaks weather-app
<t1mp> m-b-o: I don't see a way to change the toolkit to have that bug fixed and to make weather app work without changes
<t1mp> m-b-o: luckily, there is a very easy change in weather-app that makes it all work :)
<m-b-o> t1mp: tell! :)
<t1mp> m-b-o: give me a few seconds, I'll push the change to lp
<t1mp> m-b-o: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-weather-app/no-tabs-in-page/+merge/219808
<t1mp> m-b-o: is there a reason you need a Page there?
<m-b-o> t1mp: can't remember, tbh...
<t1mp> maybe the structure used to be different and it was needed before
<t1mp> the app seems to work fine for me now with the change :)
<m-b-o> t1mp: Yes, it relats to  Tabs inside. There's still a workaround for creating the Tabs dynamically
<m-b-o> t1mp: I guess there's now a way to add and remove tabs, isn't? Last time I checked the docs I found nothing about, saw just Bugs about
<t1mp> m-b-o: but now, your tabs code works without that Page right? I mean with the Item in my MR it works
<t1mp> m-b-o: no, unfortunately not. We had dynamic tabs, but it turned out that it broke a lot of other stuff, so we removed it again
<t1mp> m-b-o: dynamic tabs are still planned, but postponed until we finish some other urgent features.. unfortunately
<m-b-o> t1mp: ok, tabs are working, so I can wait! :)
<m-b-o> t1mp: the label inTab header sticks not to left, when newly added
<m-b-o> t1mp: when adding two new locations
<t1mp> m-b-o: what do you mean?
<m-b-o> t1mp: is it related to "file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/TabBarStyle.qml:120: TypeError: Cannot read property of null"
<m-b-o> t1mp: will make screenshot
<t1mp> m-b-o: that's a warning from the toolkit that I fixed, it is in our staging but still needs to land
<m-b-o> ah, ok
<m-b-o> t1mp: http://imgur.com/fLpGwPb
<zsombi> (12:55:03 PM) nik90_: zsombi: Hi, Does your layouts-visibility branch have the enabled fix we talked about before?
<m-b-o> t1mp: had the same problem, as I once tried to build the tabs with Repeater
<t1mp> m-b-o: weird. I added amsterdam and bejing, and it worked fine
<zsombi> nik90_: it fixes the bugs which are attached to the branch.... I guess we were talking about those ones...
<t1mp> m-b-o: is that tabs thing a new bug with my change only?
<m-b-o> t1mp: I can't say, but I would guess rather not
<t1mp> m-b-o: adding useDeprecatedToolbar: false to your MainView fixes it for me ;)
<nik90_> zsombi: yeah..but at the end of the day, during my testing I informed you that in the conditional layout, the touch inputs are disabled..you said you fixed it but did not push it to launchpad since you were working on a test..I was referring to that.
<nik90_> zsombi: but I guess they are in launchpad now
<t1mp> but I need to do something about the color of the icons on a non-white background
<m-b-o> t1mp: hehe, you're right! :)
<nik90_> t1mp: +100 ^^
<zsombi> nik90_: ah, sorry, the visibility-related MR is ready for review! :)
<zsombi> kalikiana_: ^
<zsombi> nik90_: kalikiana_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/layouts-visibility/+merge/218916
<kalikiana_> looking
<t1mp> m-b-o: can we get this change in the weather-app? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-weather-app/no-tabs-in-page/+merge/219808
<t1mp> m-b-o: we like to land a new ubuntu-ui-toolkit without breaking weather-app :)
<dpm> mardy, so I'm testing your branch and it works well on the device, but it fails on the desktop:
<dpm> file:///tmp/build-app-access2-Desktop-Default/src/app/qml/reminders.qml:326:17: Cannot assign to non-existent property "applicationId"
<dpm>                      applicationId: "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders"
<dpm>                      ^
<m-b-o> t1mp: yes, tests are running :)
<dpm> mardy, although it seems I've got /usr/share/accounts/applications/com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders.application installed
<t1mp> m-b-o: great, thanks.
<dpm> hey m-b-o! How are you doing? :-)
<t1mp> m-b-o: let me know if it works, or if something breaks
<m-b-o> t1mp: approved!
<m-b-o> dpm: I'm fine!
<m-b-o> dpm: :)
<t1mp> m-b-o: awesome :) that was fast!
<dpm> m-b-o, nice. Let us know how you're getting on with your Go adventure ;)
<m-b-o> dpm: I will. The thing works on shell, but have to make an ui now. PLaying songs from last.fm with spotify tracks....
<t1mp> m-b-o: how is the weather-app project configured? will it now automatically land in trunk and then in an image? or the other way around?
<m-b-o> t1mp: I can't say. but popey will know
<dpm> nice! m-b-o, I see in the end we'll have to recruit you for the music app :) Let the SDK guys know how you're doing and if you're encountering any blockers. I'm sure they'll appreciate any feedback on Go apps
<t1mp> popey: ^ do I need to ask you to land a weather-app update?
<nik90_> t1mp: no, popey or balloons has to push the trunk to the store. Only then does it land in the image.. they are the gatekeepers
<popey> t1mp: once something lands in trunk we then decide what to land on the image.
<popey> t1mp: which is bascially us pulling a .click from jenkins, then QA (ap tests on device) it and push to the store
<popey> t1mp: just ping us if there's a specific rev you want landing in the store and we can make it happen
<zsombi> nik90_: hmm... seems the MR fixes the bug #1298886 as well...
<ubot5> bug 1298886 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Layout incorrectly sizes the children in the default layout when using Components{}" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298886
<t1mp> popey: I need this https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-weather-app/no-tabs-in-page/+merge/219808 in the image before we can proceed with our current ubuntu-ui-toolkit landing
<t1mp> popey: I made changes in uitk that break the weather-app otherwise. And the uitk changes fix some bugs so I like to avoid reverting them
<m-b-o> dpm: I will. I'm a noob regarding to Go, so I guess to get it built will be the major issue.
<dpm> ok :)
<popey> t1mp: ok, as soon as that lands in trunk I'll pull a click and push to the store
<dpm> m-b-o, do ask around here if you encounter any issues and someone can jump in to help
<t1mp> popey: great, thanks :)
<t1mp> popey: can you let me know when it happens?
<popey> of course t1mp
<popey> it failed, can you set a commit message please
<nik90_> zsombi_: ah yeah I remember the bug now
<nik90_> zsombi_: testing now
<popey> t1mp: ^
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> popey: done
<t1mp> m-b-o: can you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-weather-app/no-tabs-in-page/+merge/219808 again? I set a commit message
<nik90_> zsombi_: yup it seems to fix it.
<zsombi_> nik90_: the Layouts take int oaccount those items from the default layout, which were created at the time the Layouts got completed. Other components which are marked to be layd out but loaded after that point will be omitted.
<zsombi_> nik90_: so in case we need such a functionality, we have to add that
<zsombi_> nik90_: yeah, I thought so... so I can link the bug to the same MR then
<nik90_> zsombi_> nik90_: the Layouts take int oaccount those items from the default layout, which were created at the time the Layouts got completed. Other components which are marked to be layd out but loaded after that point will be omitted
<nik90_> zsombi_: hmm would this be a common use case?
<nik90_> zsombi_: I am trying to think of scenarios where this might be hit by app devs
<zsombi_> nik90_: I can imagine that there can be such a case: use Loader to load some components later depending on some input
<zsombi_> nik90_: if those components loaded by the Loader are in the default layout, and those contain items marked to be layd out, I'd say it woudl be expected to work. ATM it won't, because the laid out items are only collected on Layouts default completion
<nik90_> zsombi_: ok
<nik90_> zsombi_: I will create a bug report about this just to ensure we dont forget it.
<zsombi_> nik90_: good, and I'll move the other one to teh layouts-visibility MR
<nik90_> zsombi_: ok
<nik90_> zsombi_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1320190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320190 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Layouts does not display elements that were loaded after the the creation of the layouts" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> zsombi_: feel free to add more information in case I missed something
<zsombi_> nik90_: thx, I made it a wishlist
<zsombi_> nik90_: yet it is not so important, getting it working is not a big deal, especially now that we simplified the default layout handling
<m-b-o> t1mp popey: there have to land another mp first
<nik90_> zsombi_: true, but I imagine you have other high priority stuff in your plate
<m-b-o> t1mp popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-1318676-flaky-tests/+merge/219329
<zsombi_> nik90_: like always :D
<m-b-o> which works, but can be made better
<nik90_> zsombi_: :D
<popey> m-b-o: t1mp failed 91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-weather-app/111/?
<t1mp> m-b-o: ohh :( do you know when that will happen?
<t1mp> m-b-o: ^ are those failures because of the flaky tests that you are fixing in the other MR?
<m-b-o> t1mp: yes.
<nik90_> kalikiana_: btw you should join https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549 to see app devs using the SDK and your work.
<m-b-o> t1mp: the mp fixes the tests. I think it can be approved. And I will refactor it the next days.
<kalikiana_> nik90_: I'm already in there :-D though g+ being g+ whether I see the good posts in all the flood is up to chance :-P
<nik90_> kalikiana_: lol :D
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani is https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/setDefaultFontSize/+merge/219092 ready to land?
<mzanetti> dpm: no
<mzanetti> dpm: while it fixes on issue, it doesn't fix all of them and introduces a new one
<mzanetti> dpm: we agreed that I'll have a look and while fiddling around I decided to do the transition to the new WebView first
<t1mp> m-b-o: okay. When do you think the fixes will land?
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, so do you think we should mark it as Rejected or Work in progress until the new WebView lands?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes. probably even reject it
<m-b-o> t1mp popey has a look at on it. next 30-60 minutes. will make a bug report for the refactoring, so I think this would be ok for qa
<t1mp> ok
<kalikiana_> zsombi_: the tests *Visibility are somewhat cluttered… I wonder if there's a way to simplify it. like by using _data. though
<popey> m-b-o: approved https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-1318676-flaky-tests/+merge/219329
<zsombi_> kalikiana_: I could split them in smaller ones, and test one thing at a time, like is the parent the proper one, is the size preserved, is the visible property of one restored, etc...
<zsombi_> kalikiana_: but we cannot really use the data there :(
<m-b-o> popey thanks! will you top-approve it?
<popey> m-b-o: done
<m-b-o> popey thanks, t1mp wil be pleased :)
<kalikiana_> zsombi_: hmm you may be right. though the "blocks" of tests all are very similar that's why I thought of data
<zsombi_> kalikiana_: well.... in a sense yes, as the only difference is the layout that is activated...
<kalikiana_> zsombi_: and even the qml is the same for the nested tests
<renato> popey, are you around?
<popey> renato: for you, always
<renato> :D
<m-b-o> t1mp: the fix for the tests is merged now
<renato> popey, could you test the CalManger branch with qtpim package from here: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper/+packages
<zsombi_> kalikiana_: ok, so eventually I can merge the tests with a data then..., will do an update on it
<popey> renato: yup!
<popey> renato: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper/+files/qtpim5-dev_5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu1~test7_armhf.deb
<popey> oops
<popey> renato: which deb?
<popey> the dbg one? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper/+files/qtpim5-dbg_5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu1~test7_armhf.deb
<renato> the best is add the ppa and do a upgrade
<popey> ok
<kalikiana_> zsombi_: appreciated! btw nice to see you using UbuntuTestCase more
<zsombi_> kalikiana_: I made a promise to myself that whenever I have to touch the test cases I will use it!
<t1mp> m-b-o: ok. :) will you top-approve this one again? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-weather-app/no-tabs-in-page/+merge/219808
<popey> renato: left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355
<popey> tl;dr: no crashes, very slow.
<renato> popey, yes calendar app is using a lot of "sync" functions and querying for events unnecessary
<popey> right
<popey> would be good to get the calendar management branch landed, then work on the performance
<mardy> dpm: do you already have a PPA for reminders, or do you prefer me to create one for the OA dependencies?
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, so I've had a chat with mardy, and it seems that https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access2/+merge/219798 introduces a new dependency on an utopic package
<rpadovani> and this is bad or good? :-)
<dpm> mardy, we've got the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily PPA that we use for that purpose. I can give you upload permissions if you want to upload directly there.
<dpm> rpadovani, it means after that branch lands you'll need an utopic desktop to develop and run reminders
<dpm> so we're thinking of backporting and putting those dependencies in the core apps PPA
<dpm> so that you can install them from 14.04 and continue developing without having to upgrade to utopic
<rpadovani> dpm, this sounds good, I don't want to have to partition to develop (and on Utopic there isn't steam) :-)
<dpm> mardy, ok, you should now have permissions to upload to the core apps PPA
<mardy> dpm: OK, will now try :-)
<dpm> awesome, thanks :)
<dpm> mardy, excellent! That's fine, I only need the amd64 version to test it works on the desktop
<dpm> let me give it a go
<Somkit> Morning everyone
<Somkit> I've come across a minor issue that I hope someone here can help me with
<popey> Somkit: feel free to explain
<Somkit> Great! My title bar says qmlscene: before the actual title of the program
<Somkit> I have narrowed it down to the use of "id" in MainView, but removing id breaks my program
<Somkit> Its not a large issue, but its easy to replicate, if you add "id:" to any UbuntuSDK genterated qml app it wil change the title to qmlscene:<name of application>
<dpm> mardy, the backport works really well, thank you!
<Somkit> Sorry, if you add "id:" under MainView...it causes the issue. Otherwise it works as expected.
<mardy> dpm: cool! :-)
<dpm> fginther, on Reminders for 14.04, we've had to backport some Online Accounts packages to the core apps PPA for the latest branch to work on the desktop. I'm guessing Jenkins will just pick them up, as it's using the core apps PPA already? Or is there anything that needs to be changed in the jobs' config? See more details on my last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access2/+merge/219798
<fginther> dpm, yes, jenkins is already configured to use that PPA, but looking at the last test failure from that MP, it looks like more may be missing
<fginther> dpm, is this the package that's been backported? qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1
<fginther> dpm, ahh, I see it now
<dpm> fginther, yep, that one and the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<dpm> but the Jenkins failure seems to be unrelated?
<dpm> "Autopilot Package Version: 1.4+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1
<dpm> could not import package reminders: No module named 'reminders'"
<dpm> I think that was fixed in the tests in a separate MP that landed afterwards
<fginther> dpm, that's the result of it not failing on the earlier install failure
<dpm> ah, ok
<fginther> dpm, it justed passed the trusty test
<dpm> nice!
<dpm> ok popey, balloons, can we set the machinery in motion to upload the latest from Reminders trunk (r143) to the store?
<popey> dpm: ok, just triggered a build of r143 in jenkins
<dpm> \o/
<popey> Somkit: take a look at some of the core apps like calculator / calendar - they did this too
<Somkit> @popey will do
<Somkit> lol, don't remember the irc commands
<popey> ☻
<balloons> I'll upload popey
<popey> balloons: I'll test
<balloons> I'll push weather too.. I saw the earlier conversation with martion
<popey> nope
<popey> uh, wrong channel
<dpm> popey, only one filemanager MP to go \o/ :) http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<popey> woah!
<popey> thats a nice way to start the weekend!
<popey> under 20
 * popey sets his sights on nik90_ 
 * davmor2 hands nik90_ a bulletproof vest so popey can't shoot him
<dpm> :)
 * nik90_ is grateful for the armour davmor2
<dpm> popey, do you have a link to the Reminders click package generated by jenkins?
<popey> sure
<popey> dpm: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.143_armhf.click
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<popey> np
<cff> "Juju Charm School Vagrant Workflow" starting in 10 minutes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLNPn2rQynM
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-17
<kuro_arashi> hi mate
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<xwife> hi to all &_&
<justCarakas> good day all
<mourad68> hello world!
<bluezone> does anyone want to be so kind as to verify if my uploaded orig tar file is in the type of format that they want me to upload to the ubuntu store? Or at least if it's decent ^_^
<ErvisTusha> hi all
<ErvisTusha> how can i submit my app to ubuntu software center
<t1mp> ErvisTusha: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/get-started/
<Guest91991> ummm
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-18
<bluezone> I'd like to learn how to package my stuff properly before they start looking over my app i'm afraid i didn't to a very good job. Are there any well written resources on this that explain it clearly?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-11
<dholbach> good morning
 * popey is having a brain fart. What's that sdk control called which is used in the music app to show track progression?
<popey> s/control/component/
<seb128> slider?
<seb128> I don't use the music app often but usually sliders are what are used for that
<seb128> https://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/selection#slider
<popey> thats it!
<popey> thanks
<popey> need more coffee
<JoeyChan> morning geeks   :)
<davidcalle> JoeyChan, morning, nice job with the new RSS reader look
<JoeyChan> davidcalle:   thx  :D
<JoeyChan> Is there a way to put sth over the page's header ? e.g.   a Rectangle in the page's content can cover the header
<JoeyChan> Even I set a very large "z" value, it doesn't work
<nik90> JoeyChan: you could try using head.contents to host the rectangle to cover the page header. Although this is a hack which might or might not work
<nik90> JoeyChan: Are you trying to hide the header or just put something over it? If you trying to hide the header you could just set the page title to an empty string.
<JoeyChan> nik90:  I am designing sth to replace the "Tab" selector, that will be a big "Rectangle" above the header
<JoeyChan> the "Rectangle" is big that will cover much space include header & content
<t1mp> JoeyChan: do you have a visual design mockup for that? I'm curious how you want it to look
<nerochiaro> chrisccoulson: hi Chris. I know you are busy, but I was wondering if you could give me an idea of when you will be able to review a few oxide merge requests that I submitted around a week ago. most important is https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/oxide/find-in-page/+merge/258184
<JoeyChan> t1mp:  not yet,  an idea just came out today  :P
<mzanetti> mhall119, hey, found some dead links in the scopes docs
<mzanetti> mhall119, for example: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/guides/scopes-customization-branding/
<mzanetti> scroll down to the bottom and click on API documentation
<mzanetti> I ran into a lot of those over the weekend
<ahayzen> popey, i recognise that bug you reported...
<popey> oh?
<ahayzen> popey, bug 1438115
<ubot5> bug 1438115 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Music App: Sometimes the "length" of the song is displayed as 0:00" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438115
<ahayzen> popey, i think its a dup of that? but i'm not sure if the code has landed for it?
<ahayzen> popey, see if you can reproduce with silo 025 installed as that has the 'fix' in qtubuntu-media http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu/landing-025
<popey> I'd rather not futz with ppas on this phone
<ahayzen> popey, ok well basically i think bug 1453712 is a duplicate of ^^ bug
<ubot5> bug 1453712 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Slider has no selector or fill-colour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453712
<popey> well
<popey> yeah, you're right, didn't notice the duration on the right
 * popey marks dupe
<ahayzen> \o/
<mhall119> mzanetti: fixed,thanks
<mhall119> mzanetti: FYI, in the footer of every page is a "Report a bug" link for when I'm not around to ping :)
<dpm> davidcalle, do you happen to know of an open-source/Cordova app that we could use as an example for porting it to Ubuntu?
<dpm> open source Cordova or Phonegap app, I meant
<davidcalle> dpm, hmm, I don't
<dpm> davidcalle, no worries, I'll keep looking
<danielbe> Hello! When I install the click chroot for armhf (version 14.10), I got the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11082946/
<danielbe> s/got/get
<danielbe> I use ubuntu 15.04. What's wrong?
<aypac> hi!
<aypac> Is it possible to inject css into a webapp
<aypac> Is it possible to inject css into a webapp?
<aypac> Is it possible to inject css into a webapp?
<jgdx> aypac, please don't spam. Can this help you? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg12024.html
<aypac> Was just hoping that a newcomer could help (can reposting after 20mins be called "Spamming"?). I won't do it again. That look fine, can you figure out where to get the sourcecode?
<aypac> And there is no "official" support for this? I guess it's quite a common thing people might want to do....
<jgdx> aypac, if you developed the webapp it's just a matter of adding a link in the head…
<aypac> Trying to get the whatsapp webapp running... Works already, but I'd like to change a few things
<jgdx> aypac, if you stick around, I'm sure someone will be able to answer that question. If I had to guess, that app would get rejected.
<aypac> jgdx, even if, I could get it up and running for me
<aypac> if you have an old android lying around it's better than no whatsapp
<aypac> Though I would try to publish it of course
<jgdx> aypac, fair enough. Maybe ask AlanBell how he did it?
<jgdx> keep in mind it's late at night :)
<aypac> Oh, alright, he's around. Can you whisper in here? IRC is not quite my generation :)
<jgdx> now I'm curious as to what generation you are
<aypac> I feared someone would ask. Guess it was a bad excuse... 1993.
<aypac> Has anyone any idea how much work it would be to get a minimal Merkaator fork running on ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> is there a Qt5 port ?
<aypac> I think they are at it right now. Don't know how far they are (proting from qt4)
<ogra_> well, i guess thats a requirement ...
<aypac> and if it was ported?
<ogra_> then you most likely could just use it
<ogra_> probably with some integration work...
<aypac> sounds great. here is their qt5 branch, I have no idea how to find out how far they got... https://github.com/Aypac/merkaartor/tree/qt5
<Elleo> to be really usable it'd need an entirely new UI though
<Elleo> since it's currently a Qt Widgets app
<Elleo> so not very touch friendly
<aypac> a proper maps app would just make ubuntu touch so much more usable
<aypac> at least for me
<Elleo> well merkaator is more aimed at map editing than just general map usage
<Elleo> aypac: have you tried OSMTouch?
<Elleo> aypac: https://uappexplorer.com/app/me.yohanboniface.osmtouch
<aypac> yes, but it is online-only. Navigation is not really usefull yet. Best map app is still 'here' for me.
<ogra_> i think popey was playing with the ability to use local maps ... not sure if he got anywhere with that though
<aypac> Yes, I choose merkaator, because it already has *.osm-File management, gps support, etc
<ogra_> (with OSM maps)
<aypac> and its partially qt5 already
<aypac> but i really need to go to bed now :/
<ogra_> well, it would need integration with the ubuntu API
<aypac> se you tomorrow
<Elleo> aypac: I was investigating porting modrana a while back: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/modrana.png
<ogra_> (we dont allow direct access to devices like GPS etc ...)
<Elleo> aypac: that wouldn't require a massive amount of work to get into a usable state, I just lack the time to do it myself currently
<aypac> public repo anywhere?
<ogra_> if pepople only wouldnt invent new keyboards alll the time :)
<aypac> okay thanks!
<aypac> gn8
<ogra_> sleep well
<Elleo> ogra_: heh, yeah
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-12
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you mind if when addressing https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/search-suggestions/+merge/257062 i slip in a one line change to the main CMakeLists.txt that names the project webbrowser-app ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it is of no practical consequence except it looks nice in qtcreator
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'd rather really not have a separate MR for something so trivial
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, src/app/webbrowser/CMakeLists.txt already has that project name defined, isn’t it going to conflict?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i will use another name then, just "webbrowser" for eample
<nerochiaro> example
<nerochiaro> but i am tired to see it named "Project" in qtcreator :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, fine by me then
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, btw, I could use a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/delay-showing-fullscreen-hint/+merge/258839
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it is now in my queue. will try to get to it today
<oSoMoN> cheers
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: probably post standup
<oSoMoN> yeah, no urgency on that one
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m more interested in updates on the search-suggestions branch, I’m eager to put it in a silo and land it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that i am doing right now
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: after merging trunk i see that new data_location and cache_location are defined during tests, to point to temporary locations. but is there anything for replacing ~/.config or should i keep overwriting the real one ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I had initially overlooked that, it’s fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/autopilot-temp-profile-config/+merge/258807
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i will depend on that then
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, I’d suggest merging that branch into yours and marking it a prerequisite, we’ll put them in the same silo anyway
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, there’s a conflict when merging lp:~uriboni/oxide/find-in-page into lp:oxide
<oSoMoN> it looks rather trivial to fix
<dholbach> dpm, I just pinged IS about help.u.c - it's still in their queue, waiting for them to have time for it - I just pushed an update to the site (just translations), the site will update around midday UTC
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: joining now
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think we are still missing a test override for ~/.local/  (for ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/searchengines/)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that’s self.data_location
<oSoMoN> more accurately: os.path.join(self.data_location, "searchengines")
<dholbach> dpm, I'd be much obliged: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1446493-pt2/+merge/258848 :-)
<dpm> dholbach, it's been my pleasure ;)
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> dpm, now we can maybe get the fix in before it lands on help.u.c :)
<dholbach> or rather before the auto-updater works its magic
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> dholbach, hm, looking at the help app on my bq phone, it seems that the fonts and the header are quite bigger than the rest of apps. It seems to me that the HTML5 UI toolkit has either changed since we last looked at the app?
<dholbach> dpm, I think so
<dholbach> dpm, there's going to be a difference between vivid and utopic too now
<daker> dpm: hmm, i don't didn't change anything
<dpm> daker, dholbach, here is a comparison of a QML app's header (Reminders) and an HTML5 app's header (Help), on a bq phone -> http://i.imgur.com/WXuWUPl.png
<dpm> Last time I tested the help app I hadn't noticed the size difference, but perhaps it was because I did it on a Nexus 4?
<daker> well maybe :/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: i addressed your suggestions on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/search-suggestions/+merge/257062 however I am not sure how to add more than one prerequisite branch on the MR
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, can you change the prerequisite branch? the bookmarks-in-suggestions branch has already been merged, so it doesn’t really need to be marked prerequisite any longer
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: doing that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: all done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, I’m on it
<davidcalle> dpm, open source phonegap app if you are still looking for one (they have just asked me for a dedicated scope as well) https://github.com/openfoodfacts/openfoodfacts-android/tree/master/phonegap/Open%20Food%20Facts
<davidcalle> dbarth__, for what I've gathered, you were looking for one right ? ^
<davidcalle> from*
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, one more comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/search-suggestions/+merge/258856 , after which this should be good to go
<justCarakas> is the app store broken ?
<justCarakas> it doesn't seem to work on my nexus 4 on the RTM channel
<justCarakas> nm rebooting fixed it
<jgdx> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Text/ <- anyone able to click on props/methods and be scrolled?
<jgdx> mhall119, what about you? :)
<vitimiti> jgdx, the clicks are not working for me
<jgdx> vitimiti, thanks.
<vitimiti> yw
<jgdx> could not find anything, so filed bug 1454216
<ubot5> bug 1454216 in Ubuntu App Developer site "[api docs] Clicking a property, signal or method does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454216
<dholbach> balloons, dpm: can you maybe help review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433525/+merge/258866?
<renatu> charles, could you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1347836/+merge/255726
<rpadovani> kalikiana, thanks for the example, works like a charm :-) I don't know why I wasn' t able to have it working yesterday... thanks again!
<kalikiana> rpadovani: happy to hear that! I can see how you might have not gotten it to work, unfortunately when there's a race with component creation (which I think is the issue here) errors tend to be silent
<rpadovani> kalikiana, just FYI, I spent some time to have it working in my app: in my main.qml there are 2 pages, and I had to put first the one with the textfield, so instead of PageOne{}, PageSearch{}  I had to write PageSearch{}, PageOne{}. Weird behavior, but, well, now works all ok, thanks again :-)
<kalikiana> rpadovani: I don't follow
<kalikiana> moving Component.onCompleted into the Page wasn't enough for your real code?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, nope. I had also to switch these two components (as declaration order) in the main
<kalikiana> rpadovani: ooohhh
<rpadovani> kalikiana, sorry, code isn't mine and it uses private APIs, so atm isn't in any public repo. I'll share with you code and the diff as soon as I can
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/search-suggestions/revision/992 , and IIRC in python if an object is not referenced anywhere the garbage collector may run at any time, destroying the object, so I think it would be safer to keep a reference to the servers in member variables
<oSoMoN> (even though this seems to work as is, there is no guarantee it will continue working in the future)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: let me do that real quick
<kalikiana> rpadovani: did you try if you can reproduce this also in the smaller example? at the very least it would be good to document the behavior. though it's hard to say if it'll be easy to fix. I wonder if it's related to external file loading as there are some known pitfalls in imports that have side effects eg. image:// urls extended by Ubuntu.Components
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: you got it
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, can you do the same for the setup of the main test server in tests/autopilot/webbrowser_app/tests/__init__.py ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ideally, the main test server would be called self.http_server, and the one in suggestions would be called self.suggestions_http_server, or something like that
<rpadovani> kalikiana, here we are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11096098/
<rpadovani> just move the useless page at the bottom of the page
<kalikiana> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<rpadovani> kalikiana, a bit more elaborated example: the focus isn't set first time you click a button, but it's set every next time
<rpadovani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11096100/
<kalikiana> didn't I just mention earlier to somebody else how I love that p.u.c wants me to SSO only once I hit the download button
<kalikiana> such a ux mess
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: all done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, I’ll be requesting a silo shortly
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: great. and in oxide " - In test_new_text_resets_count() and in test_navigation_does_not_reset(), next() should be called after verifying that the count is 2." ... why ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, because updating the search results is asynchronous, right? so you need to wait for them to have arrived before you can actually navigate them, no?
<oSoMoN> or did I misunderstand how the API works?
<mhall119> jgdx: it's something with the new theme, it's intercepting the event to do some fancy scrolling, but failing at it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: you can call next while waiting for the results of a previous search, but you are right, it might not have found any matches yet and i guess in that case the call to next will not work
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in this case it works because the first call will basically find all the results immediately, as the page is tiny
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i will fix it
<kalikiana> rpadovani: moving the uselessPage below pageFocus in the first one does not appear to make any difference here
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks
<rpadovani> kalikiana, that's weird. So does it work for you when it is at top?
<rpadovani> or it never works?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: it always works :-|
<kalikiana> rpadovani: how's the second example meant to work? I click the button and the text field has focus
<rpadovani> kalikiana, actyally, on my pc it doesn't have focus the first time you click :S
<rpadovani> kalikiana, maybe we have different qt/qml packages?
<kalikiana> rpadovani: hm. I'm on vivid. if you're on anything older you'd have an older qt
<dholbach> balloons, if you have a bit of time to review that'd be swell :)
<kalikiana> rpadovani: or we're on different uitk versions - let me install the latest staging
<balloons> dholbach, review what exactly?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, I'm on vivid, without any PPA
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433525/+merge/258866
<dholbach> sorry
<kalikiana> rpadovani: in that case I'm baffled, we should be on the same stack
<rpadovani> kalikiana, mhhh, I have no idea. How do you run it? I use qmlscene via CLI
<kalikiana> rpadovani: same
<rpadovani> kalikiana, I have also different output: in the first one the uselessPage is below and the autofocus work, in the second one no
<rpadovani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11096640/
<kalikiana> rpadovani: hmmm so you don't have staging judging from the lack of uitk output
<kalikiana> lemme try with trunk
<kalikiana> rpadovani: sae with trunk
<kalikiana> rpadovani: now I'm a bit suspicious, though. trunk should be in vivid but you don't have any deprecation output - or did you remove that?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, no, I didn't remove anything
<kalikiana> rpadovani: so are you behind in distro updates?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, nope, and I've both proposed and backports enabled
<rpadovani> kalikiana, I'm using an italian mirror, let me try with the main mirror...
<dholbach> balloons, mhall119: Unrelated to the earlier discussion, but why do I get a "download flash plugin" thing on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/quality/?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, nope, my machine is up to date
<dholbach> is that a plugin which makes us use the flash version of a youtube video or something?
<SPeck84> Hy everyone
<mhall119> dholbach: no idea, maybe the video embed code can be changed so that it uses the HTML5 player instead?
<dholbach> ok
<kalikiana> rpadovani: hrm. no idea why that would be
<SPeck84> I currently working on a HTML5 app project and can I ask somebody how to disable the landscape mode?
<balloons> dholbach, that's a bug.. I filed something for it
<dholbach> thanks balloons!
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1447722
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447722 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Embedded Videos prompt for flash on mobile" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> wow, it's starting to age :-)
<davmor2> dholbach: because chromium and chrome use pepper flash where available iirc which is not adobes so causes issues with some flash based youtube videos.
<balloons> looks like popey has a workaround we could try.. basically don't use youtube for the embed, which I suppose we should look into anyway to be more friendly for those outside of it's reach?
<dholbach> davmor2, this is on my desktop where I disabled flash
<davmor2> dholbach: I got it all the time with the UOS videos I had to use FF to stream as the video would say starting and then this video is not available try again later
<davmor2> dholbach: that will be why then
<dholbach> davmor2, what I was trying to say was that if we just include a youtube video on the site, we shouldn't require flash :)
<davmor2> dholbach: agreed, you would have to re-record the video in a format that youtube can release on html5 aiui
<dholbach> oh?
<daker> dholbach: you can just force youtube to play the video using the html5 player
<dholbach> so that's probably what mhall119 said above (change the video embed code)
<davmor2> dholbach: yeap that would do it if it is availble in html5 format
<daker> dholbach: like <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/En1MaDDp9_8?html5=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<rpadovani> kalikiana, well, this will remain a mistery. Thanks for your time anyway :-)
<dholbach> balloons, ^ goodness! :-)D
<balloons> daker, dholbach, hmm.. I can try to change it. We use the django plugin for it, but I guess we can manually try
<dholbach> oh ok, then that django plugin would need to try the html5 version first?
<balloons> ahh right, no dice.. django doesn't give us such access
<mhall119> balloons: you're using a django-cms plugin for the video?
<balloons> mhall119, to embed it yes
<mhall119> balloons: then we'll probably need to override the template tha plugin uses
<daker> balloons: how do you tell the plugin which video to embed ?
<balloons> daker, you give it a video file, or a url
<balloons> I'll try forcing html5 in the url
<davmor2> daker: any advice you can give to speck84
<speck84> Can somebody know how to set fix orientation my html5 app?
<speck84> thx
<daker> davmor2: i don't think it's possible
<davmor2> daker thanks if I see him around I'll let him know
<daker> and that does apply to both html5 apps & webapps
<christian___> anyone with experience in modifying locale and using locale-gen? Need more technical info.
<taiebot> Pfew trying to learn how to code. I have to say it might not be for me :-/
<taiebot> Trying to port a meego app to UT
<renatu> om26er, could you top approval this mr? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-test_import_from_sim/+merge/258932
<om26er> renatu, need to wait for the CI boat to pas
<renatu> om26er, ok, I will ping you
<renatu> thanks
<vitimiti> I am trying to build a program for the rtm-14.09 emulator, but when I run qmake it says it can't find "feature ubuntu-click" for the load(ubuntu-click) command. How can I fix this?
<vitimiti> Also, it makes the manifest.json.in file disappear from the files list
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-13
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<justCarakas> Morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> what do people think, would http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qmlstatemachine.html be useful to have for our apps? opinions?
<DanChapman> Mirv: I would definately welcome the state machine framework. It would ceratinly help (for me anyway) to layout a much clearer behavioural description of a program.
<Mirv> bzoltan: ^
<Mirv> DanChapman: thanks for the input. it just occurred to us when we were looking that we're currently missing qml-module-qtqml-models2 and then bzoltan  checked what else we might want to have
<DanChapman> Mirv IIRC we already have all the models in QtQml.models provided by QtQuick but with a different name ObjectModel ->VisualItemModel, DelegateModel - > VisualDataModel, DelegateModelGroup -> VisualDataGroup.
<Mirv> DanChapman: so this'd be http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-models-qmlmodule.html
<Mirv> not sure what's the difference indeed
<Mirv> anyway, the qml module 100kB in size
<Mirv> and another developer requested to have it
<DanChapman> Mirv http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-visualitemmodel.html suggests the Visual* models provided by QtQuick are only kept for compatability reasons.
<DanChapman> s/suggests/says
<Mirv> right
<vitimiti> I am trying to build a program for the rtm-14.09 emulator, but when I run qmake it says it can't find "feature ubuntu-click" for the load(ubuntu-click) command, and the manifest.json.in file disappears from the files list. How can I fix this?
<dholbach> dpm, balloons, davidcalle, mhall119: if you're a bit bored and want to do something different for a change, maybe you can review a bit of code: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433525/+merge/258866 :-P
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: good morning. addressed comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/find-in-page/+merge/258225 and left some replies too
<oSoMoN_> nerochiaro, thanks, I’ll take a look
<oSoMoN_> nerochiaro, can you please revert revision 998 ? we do pot updates separately, directly on trunk, to avoid conflicts when landing several MRs that can potentially update the template
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: reverted
<oSoMoN_> thx
<leblast> Hello, what are you working on :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/find-in-page/+merge/258225
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: my point about the string is that the slash is just a visual thing, i could be an icon. but I will i18n it anyway
<ogra_> popey, whom do i poke to get ubottu into #snappy ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it might be relevant for RTL languages, that's the only thing I can think of
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, or other more exotic languages you don’t know of
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that’s my point, one can’t possibly know all languages out there, so we have to assume this might be translated to look different in another language
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fair enough. i'm on it. though i am ready to bet 20 bucks that it will not get translated
<nerochiaro> ;)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, how would you verify that?
<popey> ogra_: someone in #ubuntu-irc - possible AlanBell
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: don't we have all the translations in LP ?
<ogra_> popey, thanks !
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, well, we do have a number of translations, but they represent only a subset of the languages of the world, and at any time someone can add a new language
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, heck, I’m sure we can even translate into klingon or elvish, and who knows how elves represent the result of a find in page action?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well, set a cut off date then. if in, say, one year, no one has bothered to translate it, then I win, otherwise you win
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: beers at the next sprint
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, man, you really like to argue for the sake of arguing (and of winning arguments). But beers at the next sprint is fine :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it is just a bet dude. i am fixing the code
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, your chances of winning are very slim, I could be spending a large amount of time finding a language that proves you wrong and adding its translation to LP :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well then you have "free" beer :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and we have one more translation in LP and you learned some new language. win-win
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> hey mivoligo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: about MvsM, when testing new levels, I'm changing level.json files in /data/lpbuild. Can I copy them to levelpack folder just like they are or the formatting is important?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, the formatting isn't important, however, the build script replaces sizes and coordinates depending on the generated base size
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so it will be important for towers.json
<mzanetti> yeah... I think all of them have some sizes in it... not exactly sure right now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: 3 levels to go BTW :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo, awesome :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yesterday I've spent about 4 hour on one level :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I hope it'll take as much time for players ;)
<mzanetti> yeah... I was sooo glad when I was done with it...
<mivoligo> seriously looking forward to that, my brain is melting :D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i18n fixed
<Masternoob> hey guys, i just want initiate a talk about the calendar app
<Masternoob> currently it is in terrible shape and has nearly no dev activity...imho a celndar app is core functionality and i know 3 people that can't use the phone because of this...
<Masternoob> currently there are  30 New bugs and 87 Open bugs in the app...many of them should be really high priority since they make the app unusable....
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and i am testing your delay fullscreen hint MR but I see no visual difference when I test it on the device on this test page: http://pearce.org.nz/fullscreen (and press the "toggle fullscreen" button")
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, without my patch, are you not seeing the hint move upwards just after being shown, when the indicators bar is being hidden?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, but i see a similar flickering with your patch too
<popey> Masternoob: many of the bugs in the calendar app are actually in the sync service underneath. Which specific ones are you talking about?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, wait a second, it does not actually move. the flickering is below in the page
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sorry, it did confuse my eyes
<davmor2> Masternoob: 88 is a really lower number of bugs for such a complex piece of software, take a look at unity 8 or settings app for something equally complex but those are used daily with no complaints.
<davmor2> Masternoob: also without specific bugs it's really hard to have a conversation
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, I’ve had to observe it from up close quite a few times to convince myself that it fixed the issue, there are many things happening on screen which divert the eye
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but it does not move, so i would say happroved
<oSoMoN> hawesome :)
<Masternoob> A example for a bug that makes the app unusable for me (and a few people i know) is 1309042, Bugs that make the app also unsusable or very annoying to use are 1438946 , 1437305 , 1311165   ....
<Masternoob> in my personal opinion these are also the bugs that block the app from being in the default image (there are maybe more, i didn't go through the whole list)
 * ahoneybun 's  app is at 830 downloads
<popey> Masternoob: let me take a look
<ahoneybun> morning (from here) popey
<popey> yo
<mcphail> Masternoob: can you print those bugs one at a time so the bot can do the links? ie bug 1309042
<ubot5> bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309042
<ahoneybun> how does my app look on a BQ device?
<Masternoob> bug 1438946
<ubot5> bug 1438946 in Ubuntu Calendar App "All day events are stored to previous day" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438946
<Masternoob> bug 1437305
<ubot5> bug 1437305 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Wrong date day icon display and one day before events day in month view" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437305
<Masternoob> bug 1311165
<ubot5> bug 1311165 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "timezone incorrectly modified when editing/creating google calendar event" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311165
<popey> not really necessary :)
<mcphail> popey: makes it much easier to access the links from elinks, trust me :)
<popey> meh
<Masternoob> i support the lazyness :D
<popey> so for bug 1309042 read comment #2 and #6.
<ubot5> bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309042
<popey> we can't fix that until we switch to a different calendar sync engine, which we are doing
<popey> for bug 1438946 - I asked for more detail and you only provided that 45 minutes ago.
<ubot5> bug 1438946 in Ubuntu Calendar App "All day events are stored to previous day" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438946
<popey> Masternoob: but I'll take a look at them all.
<Masternoob> That is very nice of you, as for bug 1309042 ... shouldn't be the status "in progress " since it is worked on? Or is the change of the sync engine a completely unrelated process?
<ubot5> bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309042
<mcphail> My biggest problem with the calendar is when notifications are made even when reminders are switched off. My wife is getting rather annoyed by midnight chimes for all day events. I can't see a bug for that on the list. Is it fixed upstream?
<Masternoob> mcphail i think this is bug 1440111
<ubot5> bug 1440111 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Reminder notifications are not integrated into system notifications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440111
<popey> thats by design.
<mcphail> Masternoob: that's not what happens to me. When I have events with "no reminder" set, I still get notifications
<Masternoob> oh...i see
<Masternoob> popey this is by design? really? Why should the user get notifications even when he created events with no notifications?
<popey> no, thats not what I said
<popey> it's by design that calendar / clock events are in the date/time indicator
<mcphail> my problem may have happened due to a bit of botched syncing with my google calendar. A lot of the events got duplicated (although they still didn;t have reminders set)
 * mcphail is going to experiment further before filing a bug
<Masternoob> popey oh sry ..understood you wrong there
<popey> The big issue with calendar is limited development resources.
<popey> We have one guy working on it, and one guy working on the backend.
<popey> Would love to get more people involved.
<mcphail> the calendar is a whole let better than any I used on Android
<mcphail> *lot
<Masternoob> hmm maybe i should look into ubuntu app developement when i find the time
 * ahoneybun thinks you should
<popey> that would be awesome :)
<popey> especially some of the smaller ones like the coloured dots one
<ahoneybun> everyone here is amazing help
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: what app you're need me to check the look on bq phone? :)
<ahoneybun> mivoligo: uBegginer and Gazeteer please :-)
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: ok
 * ahoneybun will be back
<Masternoob> colored dots one?
<popey> bug 1454657
<ubot5> bug 1454657 in Ubuntu Calendar App ""Month" overview uses misleading colours for events" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454657
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: http://i.imgur.com/MQtxeXX.png
<Masternoob> yeah....that seems like a good place to start
<Masternoob> do i still need to use the custom ppa for the SDK or is it in the main repos with 15.04?
<nik90> mivoligo: hey I tried your timer app. What API did you end up using?
<popey> Yes, always use the ppa Masternoob
<Masternoob> ok thx
<nik90> mivoligo: I have had mixed results. Sometimes I see the timer in the indicator-datetime, and sometimes not. As a result the timer ends up ringing only sometimes when it is running in the background.
<popey> nik90: does podbird devel work on vivid?
<mivoligo> nik90: hi, I used Alarm
<nik90> popey: it *only* works on vivid..it uses the new 15.04 APIs
<popey> ahh
<popey> perfick
 * popey tests on mx4
<mivoligo> nik90: you're testing the Timer on stable or vivid?
<nik90> mivoligo: hmm strange that it sometimes doesn't appear in the indicator. I will take a look at the code when I find some time. But really nice to see zeegaree's code being reused in Timer.
<nik90> mivoligo: I am testing it on N4 Vivid
<mivoligo> nik90: might be something with that, I use stable only
<nik90> ah..will give it a try on my BQ
 * nik90 thinks that the digital gods are against him...hasn't still received OTA 3.5 :P
<popey> nik90: seems broken here. i can't download episodes.
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: http://i.imgur.com/KpgTOMs.png <- this one does not scroll, it's static and two bottom buttons are cut out :)
<popey> gah! found the swipe action
<nik90> popey: ah yes I migrated to the swipe actions...I am planning to add a gesture tutorial similar to what we have in unity8
<popey> i still see nothin in "What's new"
<popey> even after forcing download
<ogra_> force harder ?
<popey> hmm, it's older than 7 days, i guess that's why
<nik90> popey: What's new only shows episodes that have not been listened and not older than 7 days by you regardless of whether you downloaded it or not.
<popey> ok
<nik90> mivoligo: you're right. I can only reproduce this bug on vivid.
<mivoligo> nik90: :D so vivid is buggy
<nik90> mivoligo: also there are some minor issues in the UI (buttons overlapping and so on) that I will report bugs about.
<nik90> mivoligo: :D
<mivoligo> nik90: yeah, UI was only good for bq
<nik90> mivoligo: well atleast now I can time my pizza properly thanks to you :P..well one minor ui still lies in the BQ and other on n4
<mivoligo> nik90: can you post a screenshot?
<nik90> nvr mind..I cant reproduce the UI issue on BQ anymore...strange
<mivoligo> :D
<nik90> the reset and save buttons in the main screen didnt hide fully..I saw its edges when they slided out...but as I said cant reproduce it anymore
<mivoligo> nik90: maybe animation didn't finished properly
<nik90> mivoligo: yeah could be
<dholbach> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433525/+merge/258866 - now with extra testing goodness!
<kalikiana> hmmm is it normal to get prompted to format a memory card regardless of whether it's working? the same card is fine in other devices
<justCarakas> Nice, I asked my telecom provider if there would be a possibility to get their app on ubuntu
<justCarakas> and I got the response with the question if their developers could ask me some questions about devving for ubuntu :D
<nik90> justCarakas: ooh nice :)
<Guest70727> I'm working on a small qml app where it has some URLs that are used in XmlListModel's.  Currently those url's are hard coded into the XmlListModel's, but I'd like to externalize them somehow.  I was hoping the group her could offer some advice.  What's the recommended way of doing this?
<sverzegnassi> nik90: ping
<Guest70727> speaking of nik90, I see in his flashback app, he created a "Backend" js object, where he keeps such properties and has accessor functions to read them.  perhaps that's the way to go, although I'd still like to hear other ideas.
<dholbach> balloons, ok... the bug is really fixed now, with lots more tests now: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433525/+merge/258866
<dholbach> I'd appreciate if we could land this and release 0.2
<dholbach> err, 0.3 :)
<dholbach> or whatever is next
<dholbach> yep, 0.3, I just re-milestoned a bunch of bugs
<Masternoob> nik90: since you are here, i really think bug 1454267 should be an option ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1454267 in podbird "Allow users to set "read percentage"" [Medium,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454267
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, mhall119: not sure if you have a bit of time today, but any reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/help-app/+activereviews would be much appreciated :)
<balloons> dholbach, I'm reviewing
<dholbach> balloons, <3
<Masternoob> where do i find good tutorials to start contributing to the coreapps?
<dholbach> balloons, more more more!
<dholbach> Masternoob, did you check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps and the pages linked from there?
<balloons> Masternoob, developer.ubuntu.com teaches you how to use the sdk and get started
<dholbach> Masternoob, which app are you interested in?
<balloons> then as dholbach said, the wiki can help tell you more about coreapps
<dholbach> did somebody introduce you to the Alan of Core Apps already?
<Masternoob> i would be interested in the calendar app but i need to gain some knowledge first :)
<dholbach> maybe there are some small, bitesize bugs you could start on?
<dholbach> and maybe just ask in here for help?
<dholbach> there's quite a bunch of knowledgeable and friendly people who should be able to help
<Masternoob> ok thank you, i will just try it and come here when i get stuck ;-)
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> if in doubt: just ask
<dholbach> either here or in #ubuntu-touch
<dholbach> it sometimes takes a a bit until somebody replies, but you basically have all the experts in here :)
<Masternoob> thanks
<dholbach> balloons, do you think you'll still have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/1433525/+merge/258866 - in that case I'd release 0.3 later on
<dholbach> ^ or anyone else?
<balloons> dholbach, I've been looking at it on and off
<dholbach> ok, cool :)
<balloons> lol, can't seem to finish it
<balloons> did you test on the device?
<dholbach> yes
<balloons> I think I'm otherwise happy with it
<balloons> my phone is dead atm though
<dholbach> <3
<balloons> charging charging . . .
<dholbach> I'll do a test-run before releasing and ask somebody else to confirm before letting it into the wild
<balloons> it's interesting if it gets too low overnight it likes to not come on in the morning for some time unless I recharge it first
<balloons> sounds good
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/misc-debug/+merge/259011 was basically just adding more debugging information
<balloons> ahh, so the only arg you pass for now is --inspector
<balloons> is there a need for me to pass something else? could you directly hand things off?
<dholbach> balloons, no, it'll just pass --inspector if you run "DEBUG=1 make launch"
<balloons> dholbach, right. .But since you added the feature to pass things; is there a reason I might want to pass anything else?
<dholbach> balloons, hum, I'm not quite sure I'm following
<dholbach> "make launch" will just launch the phone app
<dholbach> that's all it ever did
<dholbach> you mean adding another argument to ubuntu-html5-app-launcher?
<dholbach> I don't know if it comes with other options
<dholbach> it doesn't have a man page and no -h/--help :-)
<balloons> dholbach, ok.. that more or less answers the question
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> balloons, popey, mhall119: does anyone of you have time to do a quick sanity check on https://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/help.ubuntucoredev_0.3_all.click? most notable change should be that links (like on the get in touch page) open in a separate browser
<dholbach> (it works for me, just tested it)
<dholbach> balloons, popey: if you can do a release, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11116751/ could be a small changelog for 0.3
<dholbach> <3
<balloons> dholbach, ohh excellent. sounds good
<dholbach> thanks balloons!
 * balloons can't seem to get the click now
<dholbach> bizarre
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> balloons, try http instead of https
<balloons> got it..
<balloons> and pushed
<dholbach> thanks a lot balloons!
<balloons> yw
<balloons> enjoy your evening and ancension day!
<dholbach> will do!
<dholbach> big hugs!
<mcphail> I'm probably being thick, but how do I create a project in launchpad?
<mcphail> aah - no worries: just saw you have to do it from the home page rather than user page. Whoops!
<mcphail> Is anyone from the UCS team available?
<beuno> mcphail, what's the USC team?
<mcphail> ubuntu component store
<beuno> ah
 * beuno sits back down and stays quiet
<mcphail> usually nik90 and aquaris
<davmor2> popey: re the terminal app I saw the uos thing on it last night.  The button for OSK can you make it more transparent when there is a keyboard attached?   That way the end user on a desktop gets more screen estate  but still keeps the button if they want to use the osk?
<davmor2> just a thought
<ahoneybun> happy birthday ahayzen!!!!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-14
<streaky_> good evening, could anyone tell me if there is much of a difference between a dual boot ubuntu image and a full installation for a nexus 4? thanks
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: still around?
<liuxg> how can I do a vibration in QML app? thanks
<DanChapman> liuxg: HapticsEffect is what you want for that https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/QtFeedback.HapticsEffect/
<liuxg> DanChapman, thanks. do you have any example for using the API? I have not tried it yet.
<DanChapman> liuxg: there is an example on that docs page i linked.
<liuxg> DanChapman, OK. thanks! I will it :)
<liuxg> DanChapman, thanks, it works beautifully
<JamesTait> ogra_, has anyone else reported photo sharing from the gallery not actually sharing the photo in your alternate-webapps-container version of G+?
<ogra_> JamesTait, you mean directly from gallery ?
<ogra_> or when importing into G+ via content hub
<JamesTait> ogra_, oh, actually it was from camera app - I took a photo, swiped across to view it, shared via the top-right menu.
<ogra_> hmm, that shouldnt be offered, i dropped that ...
<ogra_> do you run the app from the store or did you sideload it ?
<ogra_> the only thing the app in the store should offer is url sharing ... photos and videos are excluded in that version
<JamesTait> I think originally I might have sideloaded it, and then updated via the store when it became available there. I woudln't swear to it, though.
<ogra_> you need to import them from the running G+ app
<ogra_> hmm, might be that the versioning of the sideloaded one was higher ... the store has 0.2
<ogra_> (so uninstall and re-install it)
<JamesTait> ogra_, just checked my ~Downloads - google-plus.ogra_0.2_all.click
<JamesTait> ogra_, so it looks like I sideloaded it.
<ogra_> right, uninstall and reinstall should fix it then
<JamesTait> ogra_, cool, thanks. ☺   I thought it would probably be just me!
<JamesTait> ogra_, yep, uninstalling and re-installing drops it from the sharing menu.
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> sharing after importing into the app will work though ...
<JamesTait> I still have the "official" webapp in the sharing menu, so I can use that, and then use yours for browsing (which looks better, IMO).
<ogra_> right, that will work too :)
<liuxg> is there anyway to detect the orientation change in QML application?
<ahayzen> liuxg, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/QtSensors.OrientationReading/
<liuxg> ahayzen, yeah, thanks! except that, is there a easier way to do that? I just tried to use "onWidthChanged" in the MainView, but it does not seem to work.
<ahayzen> liuxg, as the example states onReadingChanged: { }
<liuxg> ahayzen, it would be good to fix the orientation of the app as well.
<ahayzen> yeah all of these improvements we are waiting for to land for some apps :/
<liuxg> ahayzen, thanks for that. I know it should work. :) for the orientation detection, if it is accessible without using the sensor (underneath, it should be case), that would be the best. this is such a commonly used feature for a lot of apps.
<ahayzen> liuxg, the width > height I did manage to use for one app to detect if you are in landscape/portait
<ahayzen> liuxg, i had "property bool landscape: width > height" on the PageStack
<liuxg> ahayzen, I just tried to use onWidthChanged in the MainView. it does not seem to give me anything. Maybe, I will get another try.
<liuxg> ahayzen, you used that on the pagestack. in my app, I do not use the pagestack.
<ahayzen> i don't think that worked for me IIRC but on the pagestack or something that was a child did, it was weird if i remember correctly
<ahayzen> liuxg, probably best to ask some SDK folks ;-)
<liuxg> ahayzen, thanks. I just tried another example. the width and height are not changed when orientation is changed.
<liuxg> ahayzen, thanks for answering. I just checked width change event of the Page, it is the same.
<ahayzen> liuxg, probably best to make a mini-app and then ask the sdk guys why it doesn't work, then if they agree it is a bug report it :)
<nik90> liuxg, ahayzen: AFAIK detecting the width and height change of the mainview used to work, since that's how I was able to  use Ubuntu.Layouts to morph between phone, tablet portrait and tablet landscape UIs for my flashback a long time ago.
<nik90> liuxg: I haven't tested it recently
<nik90> liuxg: I basically defined property bool isLandscape: width > height
<nik90> and used that
<ahayzen> nik90, for me it worked in like the PageStack but then that app was weird as it was a Window->MainView->PageStack
<nerochiaro> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/oxide/find-in-page/+merge/258184
<ahayzen> yeah i did the same but in the PageStack
<nik90> ah ok
<liuxg> nik90, ahayzen, I am now using the 15.04 image. it is very weird that I did not get the change event.
<bfiller> nerochiaro: the oxide MR has conflicts https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/oxide/find-in-page/+merge/258184
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i will merge trunk into it shortly. middle of something right now
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> bfiller: fixed the find in page MR for oxide by merging trunk
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<popey> Elleo: seems cutespotify is broken on vivid arale :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/11132731/
<Elleo> popey: :/ will try to take a look at the weekend
<popey> kk
<danielbe> Hello. I would like to install the developer kit for ubuntu sdk 14.10 from the command line. I used the following command: sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create
<danielbe> However, the command fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135043/
<danielbe> The server on which I want to install the click chroot has ubuntu 14.04.
<Neo31> hi there mhall119
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
<TommyBrunn> Hey guys. I'm looking to start working on a new app, but I was wondering which one of the QML project templates that you'd recommend. Which one is the most up to date and featureful? Localization support and unit tests would be nice to have.
 * popey glares at zbenjamin 
<popey> top - 11:53:32 up 5 days, 20:53,  4 users,  load average: 15.99, 7.92, 3.76
<popey> lots and lots of click and apt-get as the sdk opens and updates every single chroot
 * popey unticks that box :)
<bzoltan> popey:  how many Kits do you have?
<bzoltan> popey:  I use max 3 .. i386 Vivid, armhf vivid and armhf 14.09
<davmor2> bzoltan: I read that as kilts it had a whole different meaning :)
<bzoltan> popey:  all others alI destroy
<bzoltan> davmor2:  oh man, do you have kits? :D
<ogra_> davmor2, i think he meant cats ... this is the internet after all ...
<bzoltan> kats with kits?
<davmor2> KitKats in Kilts
<ogra_> !
<popey> bzoltan: 5
<popey> bzoltan: i feel the pain because I'm sat in a cafe on battery and just opening the sdk ate a chunk of battery
<bzoltan> popey:  do you collect them? I have heard that there are pensioner's clubs where elder folks collect sdk kits and exchange them
<popey> I have them in a glass cabinet, along with pipes and snuff boxes
<bzoltan> popey:  and there is a manual trick... disable the not so often used Kits in /etc/schroot
<popey> they're all not so often used
<popey> but when I want to use them, I don't want to wait for ages with a hot cpu to use them
<popey> I want the moon on a stick
<ogra_> wrapped in cotton candy !
<popey> BONUS
<davmor2> with a cherry on top
<bzoltan> popey:  If I were you I would simple sudo mv /var/lib/schroot/chroots/[your hated chroot] /var/lib/schroot/chroots/suspended_X and sudo mv /etc/schroot/chroot.d/[your hated chroot] ~/
<popey> hmm
<popey> ok
<bzoltan> popey:  that does not delete the chroot,  but pulls it out from the sight of the SDK
<bzoltan> popey:  I even tar.gz my backed up chroots .. saves diskpace
 * bzoltan thinks that we would need a Kit suspending feature in the SDK
<justCarakas> popey: I tried to make an app for here maps with https://developer.ubuntu.com/webapp-generator/ but it keeps saying it can't find a location, is there a way to fix that ? of who should I aks
<popey> justCarakas: probably because you haven't given it the necessary apparmor profile
<justCarakas> popey: is there a way to change that after creating the click ? or will I have to make it manual ?
<popey> justCarakas: yes and no
<popey> justCarakas: it's a bit manual to pick apart and rebuild
<justCarakas> k, ill try tonight
<dholbach> davidcalle, should the bq phone be added here? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<davidcalle> dholbach, yup, what's the codename, Krillin or Krilin?
<ogra_> double l
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach, ogra_ thanks :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm just updating the spreadsheet with all articles again, so we can coordinate the Chinese translations update for it
<dholbach> that's how I noticed
<dholbach> davidcalle, thanks a lot for updating!
<davidcalle> dholbach, good luck :)
<balloons> bzoltan, zbenjamin do we have a variable we can use in templates for the author of the new project?
<balloons> ahh, I see it.. %ProjectName:l%.%ClickDomain:l% will get me click package
<bzoltan> balloons: well, the manifest file has that field and it is asked when the project is created.
<bzoltan> balloons: ehh... you figured out :)
 * bzoltan should real all logs and then answer 
<balloons> bzoltan, :-) thanks though. I have a big update to all the qml templates : https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/update-qml-autopilot/+merge/259164 :-)
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, howdy!
<bzoltan> balloons:  nice :) thanks. I will land it on Monday if it is not urgent
<balloons> not urgent.. thanks!
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, I left some comments on your autopilot plugin. Just curious how things are going
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, oh thanks. Yah I just pushed a small patch.
 * akiva-thinkpad goes to read it
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, great feedback!
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, The autopilot scan for test seems to happen whenever you change active projects, open and close things, etc. Can you make sure it only triggers on the initial opening of a project?
<akiva-thinkpad> just to confirm; you have the latest local branch?
<akiva-thinkpad> revision 29?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, I can.. I should update. I was just using the sdk and noticing things, heh.
<balloons> I'm not sure what version I have atm
<akiva-thinkpad> The reason I ask, is because prior I had a signal that would check for a project every time you changed projects. that was taken out.
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, I'll add app/tests/autopilot and src/tests/autopilot - great advice
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, yea I looked.. I was running an older version
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, let me quickly add /src/tests/autopilot, and i'll push
<balloons> k, I'l try that one out
<akiva-thinkpad> it should be more stable then what you have now.
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, okay updated:  lp:~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot
<akiva-thinkpad> revision should be 31
<balloons> How can I build and copy the plugin so it's always running
<balloons> I want to overlay the one I have in there.. I don't remember offhand where it's at
<danielbe> Hello. I would like to install the developer kit for ubuntu sdk 14.10 from the command line. I used the following command: sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create. However, the command fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135043/
<danielbe> The server on which I want to install the click chroot runs ubuntu 14.04. Does someone know what's the problem?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-16
<streaky_> hello does anyone know a way to sort out ubuntu touch on a nexus 4? there are several basic problems, mobile crashes after phone calls, 2. contacts wont import 3. no data connection...any tips?
<sturmflut> streaky_: #ubuntu-touch might be the better place, and have you looked at the bug reports already?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-17
<sturmflut_> http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html It's official!
<ahoneybun> \o/
<cliftonts> Morning all
<cliftonts> ....or not.
<DanChapman> :-D morning cliftonts
<cliftonts> Aah! There is life.
<cliftonts> A bit of a weird question, I'm accessing through the SDK and when I loaded today it did a wine configuration before it loaded up. Why on earth is Ubuntu specific software even touching wine?
<bzoltan> cliftonts: the Ubuntu SDK has nothing to do with wine
<bzoltan> cliftonts:  what ubuntu are you on?
<cliftonts> 15.04
<cliftonts> Trust me, I clicked the icon and configuring wine popped up for 10 seconds before the sdk loaded. Baffled me.
<bzoltan> cliftonts:  it is not about trust :) I am the one who is responsible for most of the sdk packaging and package architecture ... trust me, there is no wine related bit in th SDK
<cliftonts> I don't doubt it bzoltan, but that is what happened. Coincidence perhaps? Something else going on at the same time.
<bzoltan> cliftonts:  i have not used wine inthe last 7 years.. so I do not know what wine uses on the system
<cliftonts> Anyway, my reason for coming here is to find out if anyone can tell me what the average wait is for getting an application reviewed in the developer portal is.
<cliftonts> I've been waiting for 10 days so far and the portal gives away no clues.
<bzoltan> cliftonts:  I think it was a coincidence :)
<bzoltan> cliftonts:  I do not know much about the developer portal' s intake process mhall119 might do.
<cliftonts> There does not seem to be any way to get help or feedback on there. Just submit and twiddle your thumbs hoping it might eventually do something.
<cliftonts> There is no wait longer than one where you can't tell your place in the queue!
<cliftonts> I would use the SDK to create my app but it baffles me. I've all but given up trying to figure it out as nobody seems willing to tell me anything about it.
<bzoltan> cliftonts:  about the store intake process mhall119 will help you.
<bzoltan> cliftonts:  do you have any functional problem with the SDK?
<cliftonts> My problem is that, like quickly or any of these systems that pre-build an empty frame for you, it throws several windows of code at you without actually telling you which ones you edit, which ones you shouldn't.
<cliftonts> Or what each is for.
<cliftonts> I have to dash out now anyway but I'm sure I'll crack it one day.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-16
<pavithra> hi.. I am trying to build my first app on ubuntu phone in the ubuntu sdk and I am running Ubuntu 14.04.. The app type is QML App with simple UI (qmake). The framework I chose is Ubuntu-sdk-15.04.5... The kit selected are UbuntuSDK for amd64 and UbuntuSDK for armhf.  After all, this when I try to build it (without adding anymore code), it gives an error  No rule to make target, Manifest.json needed by first
<mhall119> bzoltan: what's the official and working API for adding keyboard shortcuts to an app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-17
 * Laif hi :)
<kalikiana> mhall119: Can you re-target bug 1556078 against the docs website? I don't know the right component.
<ubot5> bug 1556078 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Playlist requires QtMultimedia 5.6 but documentation says 5.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556078
<mhall119> kalikiana: that code example is being extracted from the qdocs
<mhall119> oh, it's because those docs aren't actually from 15.04.1, they are from something more recent
<mhall119> kalikiana: ok, re-targeted
<kalikiana> mhall119: Thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-19
<hsnthn> hı guys
<hsnthn> I'm newbie on Ubuntu Touch. Fırst of all i couldn't fınd enough good app. Any suggested app? And what can i use as a geek/nerd on terminal(like python)
<hsnthn> guys? any idea?
<ahoneybun> heyo I'm getting "JavaScript declaration outside Script element" in pastebin.ubuntu.com/16514634
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-20
<kalikiana> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1378784/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1378784 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField ignores verticalAligment setting" [High,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-21
<lesamourai> Touch emulator stuck at 'setup passcode' screen during first boot after clean install of Ubuntu 16.04 , any help on this?
<tsimonq2> !help | Gprince
<ubot5> Gprince: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> wrong channel :P
<mcphail> Whilst the corporate branding is cool, having several similar shades of purple and orange in a pie chart is not the most helpful thing on the Ubuntu Myapps stats page ;)
<podbay> I'm going through the CurrencyConverter tutorial, but the uris for the xml feed and namespace seem to have changed.  Is this updated anywhere?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-22
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> I installed QT Creator as I was looking to get some practice making apps for the Ubuntu platform.
<aruns> But is it better to install the actual SDK package itself?
<mcphail> aruns: without installing the SDK, you're not going to get all the QML components you'll need for specific ubuntu apps
<aruns> Hi, server seems to have restarted for me.
<aruns> Anyway, I installed QT Creator as was looking to get some experience developing small apps for the Ubuntu platform as practice.
<aruns> Is it better to install the actual SDK package itself, or will QT Creator be a good starting point for someone who hasn't developed for the Ubuntu / Ubuntu Touch platforms before?
<mcphail> Install the SDK. You can create applications with vanilla Qt Creator, but if you want the specific Ubuntu components the best way is via the SDK. Follow the URL in the /topic
<aruns> mcphail: I ran that command and it said 'Insufficient arguments for command'
<aruns> Is there an argument I need to append to the command?
<aruns> I also did slash topic ubuntu-app-devel
<aruns> It said the following: You're not a channel operator: #ubuntu-app-devel
<raymod2> Hi, guys.  I was told by someone in #ubuntu that there is no equivalent to the Windows installer in Ubuntu.  Can I get confirmation of that?
<raymod2> Specifically what I am looking into is modifying default file assocations, modifying file type icons, adding application links to the user's desktop or favorites list, etc.
<raymod2> I have tried doing this in the postinst script of my .deb package and it works when the user runs 'dpkg -i foo.deb' because, although it runs as root, it inherits the user's $HOME.
<raymod2> However, it doesn't work when the user installs the .deb from the GUI (Ubuntu Software Center).
<raymod2> appdevs
<JanC> you should never mess in a user's $HOME
<raymod2> JanC - why not?
<raymod2> This seems to be common practice on Windows.
<raymod2> Expected and desired.
<raymod2> Most users don't know how to change file type icons and default file associations.
<JanC> you can change default file associations system wide
<raymod2> How?
<raymod2> I tried 'xdg-mime default ...' but it was written only to touch $HOME.
<JanC> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<raymod2> The foo.desktop file allows you to specify your application can handle a mime type but not to make your application the default for that mime type.
<raymod2> I've already got 'MimeType=text/csv;' in my .desktop file.
<raymod2> All that spec says is this:
<raymod2> "There should be no priority for MIME Types in this field, or any form of priority in the desktop file. Priority for applications is handled external to the .desktop files."
<JanC> and https://specifications.freedesktop.org/mime-apps-spec/latest/
<JanC> in any case, you don't want to overwrite a user's choices (remember you don't really know what users will/want to use your application
<JanC> )
<JanC> to set the default, you can also do that when a user runs an application for the first time (after asking the user, of course)
<JanC> to set the user default
<raymod2> Is that the standard way?  On Windows they usually have a settings page in the installer which allows the user to choose not to change the edfault file association.
<JanC> .deb packages are installed by a system user/system service, there is no "user" really
<JanC> and actually, on Windows it's also often not the user who installs software
<raymod2> But the user initiates package installation through Ubuntu Software Center.
<raymod2> (or the command line)
<JanC> on the commandline you run apt-get as root, not as the user
<raymod2> True about Windows.  Sometimes the administrator installs applications on behalf of the users.  I find that a bit annoying actually.  :)
<raymod2> And the reason I am annoyed is related to the things I am asking about here.  The unwanted applications have icons on the desktop, they take over default file associations, etc. and I may not want that.
<JanC> that's because they mess with your personal settings  :)
<raymod2> On the other hand, when *I* install an application I appreciate it when the installer handles details like default file associations, file type icons, and desktop links.  It is tedious to do this manually after installing an application.
<JanC> like I said, your application can do it when run by the user
<JanC> and you can install applications in a user's $HOME too, just not with APT/dpkg/.deb  :)
<raymod2> How?
<raymod2> Doing these things the first time the user runs my application is problematic because part of the reason I want to do these things is to make it easier for the user to find my application.  Hence the desktop shortcut, favorites list, etc.
<JanC> there isn't really a default way currently
<raymod2> It's not the best experience when your user installs your application and then scratches his head and says "Now what?"  Now he has to go hunting for the application to run it.
<JanC> that's why software center added applications to the launcher; but I'm not sure if the new one in 16.04 does that
<JanC> added newly installed applications there
<JanC> not all desktop environments have the concept of a "desktop" BTW  :)
<raymod2> Thanks for the insights, Jan.
<JanC> raymod2: http://appimage.org/ is one way to "install" applications in a user's $HOME (but I have never used it)
<raymod2> JanC - out of curiosity I tried creating /usr/share/applications/mimeapps.list to change the system file association default but it didn't work!
<raymod2> Thus it seems that Ubuntu violates the XDG spec.
<raymod2> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/mime-apps-spec/latest/ar01s04.html
<draymod2> Is it true that Ubuntu doesn't follow the freedesktop spec?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-05-21
<mike00> hi all, is there anyone in chat can help me with u1db ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-05-16
<cerealguy> i have an idea for an app
<cerealguy> no clue how to get started
<cerealguy> went to developer.ubuntu.com i am not sure that's what i'm looking for
